# wny weather



## leolkfrm

time to start a weather thread for our crazy weather!

20 degrees last night at 9pm

6am...37 degrees!


----------



## GM Landscape

46 out now!!


----------



## SnowHill11

Def warmed up during the day yesterday and overnight, hoping to see clean driveways on all my customers by tonight! Whereabouts are you guys at?


----------



## grandview

Wny gets snow?


----------



## SnowHill11

Only when its not in the forecast : )


----------



## grandview

Here's the snow totals for the last few years. Lets see if this works.
http://www.buffalonews.com/assets/PDF/BN6712218.pdf#page=1&zoom=auto,0,632


----------



## SnowHill11

Whats the coldest you guys have seen so far this winter? This was my house on January 7th, obviously not including windchill, around -21 F at 7:30 am


----------



## grandview

SnowHill11;1764839 said:


> Whats the coldest you guys have seen so far this winter? This was my house on January 7th, obviously not including windchill, around -21 F at 7:30 am


Screw the outside temp.what's with the indoor temp?:realmad:


----------



## leolkfrm

that looks like a canada thermometer


----------



## SnowHill11

LOL, I hadn't gotten the fire started again yet for the morning. I have forced air back up to keep it above 60 F (that's an outside wall and the air temp in the rest of the house was around 65) but with the wood stove its usually around 75 F : ) inside


----------



## leolkfrm

inch of rain, but so far not too bad on winds....hope down stream is ready for all the water they are about to get


----------



## icudoucme

Rain this weekend then snow... I hope we don't get an icing event.....


----------



## leolkfrm

wind blowing apart the old lowes


----------



## snowplower1

the weather here is too nice to believe that arctic air is coming back! im about ready for the weather to give up but its lookin like march might be an eventful month. luckily its looking like most of the time it will be above 32 so no salting will need to be done, not like there is any salt around here!


----------



## grandview

Back down into the single tempsagain next week.


----------



## SnowHill11

Accuweather on my phone showing 3.7 inches for Saturday night, 6 inches for Sunday night, and 3.1 inches for Tuesday night! Think we'll get it? You guys hear anything else on these storms yet? That'd be a nice start to March : )


----------



## grandview

SnowHill11;1771418 said:


> Accuweather on my phone showing 3.7 inches for Saturday night, 6 inches for Sunday night, and 3.1 inches for Tuesday night! Think we'll get it? You guys hear anything else on these storms yet? That'd be a nice start to March : )


Your on your own down there!


----------



## leolkfrm

1-3 sat night and trace on sunday is the outlook right now

right now sunny, 6 degrees, minus 5 windchill


----------



## grandview

Made a quick run this morning, could of got away with not going but I was out so might as well check everything.


----------



## leolkfrm

it must have missed you...everything is white again here, town and state plows are out, salt event!


----------



## grandview

This is how it was this morning with our weather guys,


----------



## leolkfrm

that about sums it up!...about 1/2 hour after I said salt event...all hell broke loose


----------



## speedy1wrc

I hope I don't see this tonight! Or ever again for that matter.










I found this going through pictures from last Winter or the previous.

I haven't plugged the truck in for qutie awhile. It is tonight!

I had the furnace (200,000btu) full on at the shop today and I only got it up to 30. Brrr!


----------



## grandview

Few more hours and you will


----------



## speedy1wrc

Looks like it.

Already down to 4.

Spring is when?


----------



## grandview

speedy1wrc;1773874 said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> Already down to 4.
> 
> Spring is when?


When the fair starts:laughing:


----------



## speedy1wrc

LOL, sadly that's when Spring starts and Summer ends.

I miss the days making money pulling people out of the muddy lots there.


----------



## snowplower1

anybody notice that in greece and im guessing most of the rochester area started mixing their salt with sand. I'm curious whether it was due to the fact they have depleted all the salt from the mines and now realizing they are wasteful or they thought it was from the cold temps


----------



## speedy1wrc

I don't know about depleted salt supplies. Here in Elma the other day my GF was behind a municipal truck dumping salt on a perfectly clear and bone dry road.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

That's done all over NY, they even spray some **** in mesmerizing lines around here even if it doesn't snow rain etc!!!


----------



## icudoucme

snowplower1;1774976 said:


> anybody notice that in greece and im guessing most of the rochester area started mixing their salt with sand. I'm curious whether it was due to the fact they have depleted all the salt from the mines and now realizing they are wasteful or they thought it was from the cold temps


Yeah Irondiqeuoit added 3 times as much sand/cinder as they normally do. Just to stretch the supply a little longer.

The Duke company ran out of salt and that guy owns more then a 1/4 of the American Rock Salt mine. If that guy can't even get his own company salt it must be bad..


----------



## speedy1wrc

Is that the mine down in Retsof(sp)?


----------



## RLM

speedy1wrc;1775228 said:


> Is that the mine down in Retsof(sp)?


Yes that's the mine.

I know Parma had the salt treating guy there this week mixing their salt with liquid calcium this week, I saw the tank truck & pug mill truck there.


----------



## snowplower1

icudoucme;1775222 said:


> Yeah Irondiqeuoit added 3 times as much sand/cinder as they normally do. Just to stretch the supply a little longer.
> 
> The Duke company ran out of salt and that guy owns more then a 1/4 of the American Rock Salt mine. If that guy can't even get his own company salt it must be bad..


Yeah i know thats where i get my salt lol so its been interesting but luckily every time it has snowed it all melted off after plowing.


----------



## RLM

snowplower1;1775401 said:


> Yeah i know thats where i get my salt lol so its been interesting but luckily every time it has snowed it all melted off after plowing.


I have been very conservative with salt apps since I got word of the shortage so I have enough in case of a true icing event.


----------



## snowplower1

RLM;1775412 said:


> I have been very conservative with salt apps since I got word of the shortage so I have enough in case of a true icing event.


that is good. This year shows me its time to start saving for a salt shed! although it should have been done years ago we will learn from our mistakes! luckily there has been no problems yet. just hoping winter will hold off and let spring come in.


----------



## grandview

Another day more snow ,just got back in. Couple of inches out there.Hoping for a little sun to dry things up.


----------



## icudoucme

Light snow started last night around 10:30pm less then an inch. Zero tolerance clients got a quick plow and light salt. Pretty easy morning so far. I'm sort of wishing for a big snow event this month...


----------



## snowplower1

icudoucme;1776173 said:


> Light snow started last night around 10:30pm less then an inch. Zero tolerance clients got a quick plow and light salt. Pretty easy morning so far. I'm sort of wishing for a big snow event this month...


It was very local snow. Had 3 inches out in brockport 2 along 104 toward Greece but when I was down by Lyell ave there was about a quarter inch. I'm gettin sick of plowin these small snows! If it's gonna snow it might as well snow 15 inches lol


----------



## speedy1wrc

icudoucme;1776173 said:


> Light snow started last night around 10:30pm less then an inch. Zero tolerance clients got a quick plow and light salt. Pretty easy morning so far. I'm sort of wishing for a big snow event this month...


Yeah, barely anything here too. Quick work this morning. Now that I have the new plow I need to give it some work.


----------



## grandview

speedy1wrc;1776317 said:


> Yeah, barely anything here too. Quick work this morning. Now that I have the new plow I need to give it some work.


Like the other day,you had a half inch and we ended up with almost 5 inches.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Weather guys were calling for 1-2" ended up with 4-5". I'd say 75 percent of the storms this yr over achieved. We only need 10" more to break the all time record in Michigan. Currently over 80" on the year


----------



## speedy1wrc

grandview;1776395 said:


> Like the other day,you had a half inch and we ended up with almost 5 inches.


When was that? Depends on where in Elma. There are many days when I head north on Stolle where there is 5 or 6" and by then time I get to Clinton there is only a dusting. Where I am we've gotten an ton of snow. Stacks are 5-6ft residential and many with multiple stacks that high. I have to fix the bucket so I can go out and move some around to knock them down.


----------



## SnowHill11

Ended up with just about 3 inches total over the weekend, def. not the 9" totals we started out hoping for but at least enough to plow most of my accounts.


----------



## truckitup

The lake effect is killing me, just a dusting, planning on salt run, then a squall comes in at 4am and drops a couple inches, now it is a push. Over 50+ salt runs this year and still going.


----------



## SnowHill11

Accuweather app is showing another nice storm mid next week.... Tuesday night- 4.3", Wednesday 3.7" and Wednesday night 1.5"
Should be at least a plowing...... I'd like to get 3-4 more solid plowing's this month to finish out the season : ), 1 down so far.


----------



## RLM

SnowHill11;1777790 said:


> Accuweather app is showing another nice storm mid next week.... Tuesday night- 4.3", Wednesday 3.7" and Wednesday night 1.5"
> Should be at least a plowing...... I'd like to get 3-4 more solid plowing's this month to finish out the season : ), 1 down so far.


That wasn't on there yesterday & chances are it will be gone tomorrow. Accuweather has been horrible this year.


----------



## SnowHill11

As far as totals they do seem to be way off, as far as seeing a storm coming early they seem to be right on, they were way off for totals this weekend but were right that there would be a plowable (>2") storm. I just saw a map for this one posted over in the North East weather thread also. Hopefully at least 2" total....


----------



## grandview

10 day outlook is still cold.minus 6 this morning.


----------



## snowplower1

accuweather was spot on last year for predictions. they haven't been so good except on predicting a storm a couple weeks in advance. WeatherBug has been really good for me on totals. I am just hoping we don't plow anymore lol im ready to start landscaping season.


----------



## snowplower1

Another few inches over here in greece and brockport. Anybody noticing some of these plowing companies have given up for the year? lol i seen quite a lot of places not done today.


----------



## GM Landscape

snowplower1;1779026 said:


> Another few inches over here in greece and brockport. Anybody noticing some of these plowing companies have given up for the year? lol i seen quite a lot of places not done today.


Check out grandviews thread yesterdsy about this^^


----------



## RLM

snowplower1;1779026 said:


> Another few inches over here in greece and brockport. Anybody noticing some of these plowing companies have given up for the year? lol i seen quite a lot of places not done today.


There wasn't plowable snow until 6am, if at all. I was out treating walks at 4:30am there was only 1" of fluff, touch it with salt it was gone. I went out salted all my 2" or less triggers that get salt, anything else didn't get touched there was 2" or less on all sites except my Hilton stuff (one site that is 3" trigger & called) got plowed, per trip & had maybe 3"). The sun will get the questionable 2" on the non-salt site melted quickly this time of year.


----------



## leolkfrm

erie freezes over to shut down the lake effect so now what happens.....wind changes and we get it from Ontario...lol


----------



## speedy1wrc

We have WGRZ who is partnered with AccuWeather. Their Storm Team 2 app is awful. Most days it doesn't even agree with itself. In one part of the app it will say sunny , high of 25. In another section it will say snow and a high of 20. You never know what to believe.


----------



## grandview

speedy1wrc;1779179 said:


> We have WGRZ who is partnered with AccuWeather. Their Storm Team 2 app is awful. Most days it doesn't even agree with itself. In one part of the app it will say sunny , high of 25. In another section it will say snow and a high of 20. You never know what to believe.


Not the 3 stooges who do the weather .


----------



## GMC Driver

grandview;1779220 said:


> Not the 3 stooges who do the weather .


Which 3 stooges are you referring to? The ones on Channel 2 or does it go beyond that?

I quite like Ch 4 - alot better than what we get from our "local" channel - CHCH 11.

Here's their lead weatherman - guy is a bit of a goof, and pretty generic, unspecific forecasts:


----------



## speedy1wrc

That makes it even more unbelievable. During lunch I'll throw the news on and listen to the forecast and see it doesn't agree with their own app. I pointed it out on their FB page and they blamed it on a glitch that particular day. It hasn't changed. "Most accurate", yeah right!


----------



## grandview

GMC Driver;1779232 said:


> Which 3 stooges are you referring to? The ones on Channel 2 or does it go beyond that?
> 
> I quite like Ch 4 - alot better than what we get from our "local" channel - CHCH 11.
> 
> Here's their lead weatherman - guy is a bit of a goof, and pretty generic, unspecific forecasts:


2,4 and 7 stooges


----------



## speedy1wrc

I've met Aaron M on 7 and he's a pretty nice guy. I try to listen to him if I can.


----------



## leolkfrm

current forecast weather underground for next week, will be fun if it holds together
Wednesday

Some snow showers early and a steadier snow developing late in the day. High 26F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 60%. Snow accumulations less than one inch. 


Wednesday Night

Periods of snow. Low around 15F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70%. Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches. 


Thursday

Cloudy with snow. High 21F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70%. Snow accumulating 8 to 12 inches. 


Thursday Night

Periods of snow. Low 14F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 5 to 8 inches. 


Friday

Light snow during the morning giving way to partly cloudy conditions during the afternoon. High 22F. Winds WNW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 60%. Snow accumulations less than one inch.


----------



## RLM

That's funny, its almost the same for me on weather underground (I just looked it up), not another station (website, etc) has anywhere close to that for a forecast. I swear this year they are taking turns on what to predict so someone has a shot at being correct.


----------



## leolkfrm

that's where I got it!...I find they are usually more accurate but you need to understand the lake factors

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:14020.1.99999


----------



## leolkfrm

also use the thruway cams and marches computer cam, we have a handful of stations close that contribute info....one of these days i'll buy one too


----------



## RLM

leolkfrm;1779330 said:


> also use the thruway cams and marches computer cam, we have a handful of stations close that contribute info....one of these days i'll buy one too


Have you utilized "Trafficland". I have their app on my phone & saved on my desktop. It's amazing how far technology has come, it saves a ton of time & wasted fuel from i started 20 years ago when i started & it was put eyes on site, no cell phones, etc. I always double check the radar with the cameras to make sure the lake effect isn't coming in under the radar this year because of the temps the moisture content has been so low on some of the snow that is causing issues as well.
Dealing with the lakes effect is a whole issue in it self, you have to take lake temps into effect, etc. For instance last year when it never really got cold they were calling for 8" of lake effect, I had a client call me nervous, first 8" is nothing for us on his site it's a little less that 3 acres that we push with a loader/14' Artic. He is a couple miles off the lake, temps were supposed to be in upper 20's low 30's. lake temp was pushing 40, north winds. I told him my bet was he wouldn't get snow, the air coming over the lake was going to get to warm & would melt the snow as it came down, further south I bet they'd get snow....sure enough that's what happened.


----------



## leolkfrm

not familiar with trafficland, only have a dumb phone(lol) don't want to pay for data....up your way you get direct lake effect....here we get the tale end of both!


----------



## speedy1wrc

I wish we had back then what we have today. I used to work on the road back before cell phone. I used to know where every (working) pay phone was between Buffalo and Syracuse. How things have changed. I still think they should be able forecast better though. 

I do like you guys and check Thruway cams and at least two sources if they don't agree, which they usually don't.


----------



## icudoucme

Try the weather bug app. It has radar, cameras, and hourly forecast. The hourly forecast is updated by weather.gov

The have a quick link on the bottom of the home screen to cycle threw weather station cameras. Granted using trafflic land or NYS cameras are more likely to get closer to one of your accounts..

I live in Brighton(10 miles in from lakeshore) and have accounts all the way up to the lakeshore in Irondequoit. After 20 years of plowing and following the weather I'm always fascinated by lake effect snow. It's so cool to drive along the expressway and see little to no snow then 3 miles later you have 6".

FYI as of 8am today the Duke Company has Salt fines for $125 a ton if anybody needs salt


----------



## leolkfrm

ill pass the salt info on thanks, maybe they ground the lumpy stuff they had!


----------



## grandview

-6 this morning 4 more months till it starts to warm up a little,


----------



## RLM

grandview;1779887 said:


> -6 this morning 4 more months till it starts to warm up a little,


Crazy last year we had 3-4 lawn cuts in April this year we will be lucky if the snow is melted.


----------



## leolkfrm

ground will still be frozen in april, wonder if this is better or worse for sap flow for syrup


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1780022 said:


> ground will still be frozen in april, wonder if this is better or worse for sap flow for syrup


Just on the news about it. Lines are frozen and sap is coming out of the tree instead.


----------



## leolkfrm

we took a ride to cartwrights last weekend for buck wheat pancakes and they were just starting to get some sap....saw a lot of 5 gal buckets by the smaller producers trees


----------



## speedy1wrc

All the lines are strung up around me. Haven't seen anyone tending them yet. When I see someone, I'll stop and see how they're doing.


----------



## icudoucme

10 degrees this morning now its 40.. looks like a light snow saturday-sunday.


----------



## speedy1wrc

They're talking more seriously about some "significant" snow towards the end of the week. Just in time for St Patrick's day as usual.


----------



## leolkfrm

trimmed my apple tree and a couple of maples, and noticed sap running out the cuts on the maples a couple of hours later


----------



## leolkfrm

wow what a change from fri.,...white drizzle falling and damp


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1781202 said:


> wow what a change from fri.,...white drizzle falling and damp


What did you want today? 80 and sunny?:laughing:


----------



## leolkfrm

right now I would settle for sun and 35 again....this is pneumonia weather, seems like half the people you talk to are fighting sinus colds


----------



## grandview

They're trying to pitch something to us for Wednesday


----------



## RLM

grandview;1781551 said:


> They're trying to pitch something to us for Wednesday


I'm seeing that here too. They are still being pretty vague though & not everyone is talking about it. Who know we are ready to run almost always I might just go top off the one loader (I think it still has better than 3/4 tank).


----------



## leolkfrm

now they have made up their mind 3-8 in some areas....wonder where "some areas is"....I posted weather underground last week calling for 12-24 over 36 hrs when the news said none!


----------



## RLM

leolkfrm;1781566 said:


> now they have made up their mind 3-8 in some areas....wonder where "some areas is"....I posted weather underground last week calling for 12-24 over 36 hrs when the news said none!


I just looked at your favorite site 3-5" Wensday, 1-3" Wensday night predicting NNE & N winds.... I wonder if they are trying to predict lake effect again.


----------



## truckitup

None would be good. I do not think we will get that lucky. I think we will be plowing Wednesday.


----------



## leolkfrm

be plowing wed night to support open stores!.....prob start to plow by noon....clean up thurs am


----------



## truckitup

Then the lake effect will kick in, and dump another foot, just in Irondequoit and Webster NY.


----------



## speedy1wrc

Seems like you need to define lake effect now. I noticed awhile back they are now using to describe rain too. Anyone want to guess what the next new "phenomenon" will be? Cloud effect?


----------



## grandview

speedy1wrc;1781829 said:


> Seems like you need to define lake effect now. I noticed awhile back they are now using to describe rain too. Anyone want to guess what the next new "phenomenon" will be? Cloud effect?


Polar Vortex was a new one this year.


----------



## speedy1wrc

Ah yes, I remember hearing that one.


----------



## grandview

3-6 coming for Wednesday


----------



## grandview

Now 7-12 for Wednesday


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1782135 said:


> Now 7-12 for Wednesday


wow guess weather underground called this one, winter storm watch now issued...but they are calling for 7 to 14 total for the event


----------



## speedy1wrc

Not every station is buying into it yet. TWC new is still saying several inches. They will probably call it Wed morning.


----------



## snowplower1

It says winter storm watch is for Genesee valley and western Finger lakes. I am sure it will be changed to come up more toward the lake but i am hoping not! really started enjoying driving without my plow on. Guess ill go put it on now.


----------



## speedy1wrc

TWC just now updated their forecast to say 5-10" over all the area.


----------



## leolkfrm

has to hit buffalo, don't want Grandview to feel left out


----------



## leolkfrm

weather underground is up to 11-16, for the event!


----------



## speedy1wrc

They never will all agree, even afterwards.


----------



## grandview

Said north and south Erie county so I guess I'm, safe living in central Erie co.!


----------



## SnowHill11

I'd like to see a good 9"+ storm, that would push my March up almost to February's numbers and give me a nice little kick to get the summer season started. I'm not saying its done after this, just hoping this is our big one to guarantee the season finishes strong. : )


----------



## leolkfrm

SnowHill11;1782491 said:


> I'd like to see a good 9"+ storm, that would push my March up almost to February's numbers and give me a nice little kick to get the summer season started. I'm not saying its done after this, just hoping this is our big one to guarantee the season finishes strong. : )


you will it is now a warning! up to 18 inches my way....


----------



## truckitup

They keep saying is heaviest snow will be in Upstate NY north of the thruway with 35MPH winds.


----------



## speedy1wrc

grandview;1782464 said:


> Said north and south Erie county so I guess I'm, safe living in central Erie co.!


Same here, not sure what it called where I am. No matter what this year, we've gotten it every event.

Leo, where did you hear the 18"?


----------



## leolkfrm

add up weather undergrounds numbers, 8-12 wed during the day, then 3-5, with an inch poss tues and thurs


----------



## leolkfrm

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:14020.1.99999

its where I've been getting the info since last week!


----------



## grandview

8-12+ now.


----------



## grandview

Up and away 12-17 now.


----------



## leolkfrm

up to 20 on weather underground, 20mph winds with gusts to 45....ice tues overnight then the snow....

sounds like 48hrs of blizzard then sunny and warm

"BEWARE THE IDES OF MARCH"


----------



## truckitup

grandview;1782774 said:


> 8-12+ now.


That is what she said..


----------



## leolkfrm

this weather is going to interfere with the free breakfasts and lunches at the equipment dealers...lol...empire tractor is wed starting at 11am....seems to always get some kind of nasty weather for it


----------



## RLM

leolkfrm;1782991 said:


> this weather is going to interfere with the free breakfasts and lunches at the equipment dealers...lol...empire tractor is wed starting at 11am....seems to always get some kind of nasty weather for it


Same with the paver block companies, I missed the show I really wanted to go to because of last snow, there is another small show Thursday....I will be doing after storm cleanups.


----------



## SnowHill11

Looks like the worst of it is going north of me, hope I still get 6+...... sounds like messy stuff mixed with rain, and to top of the ground is starting to thaw today.....


----------



## grandview

truckitup;1782989 said:


> That is what she said..


More like thank you.

Hanging outside today in a t shirt hate to come in and do some paperwork now.


----------



## speedy1wrc

leolkfrm;1782991 said:


> this weather is going to interfere with the free breakfasts and lunches at the equipment dealers...lol...empire tractor is wed starting at 11am....seems to always get some kind of nasty weather for it


That's the Batavia open house?


----------



## SnowHill11

NOAA changed us back to 10"-14", who knows, make sure to post when its all done and see who was closest to the predictions


----------



## speedy1wrc

Latest I have heard is up to 20 in the heaviest areas, but at least 12+ everywhere. Not they're starting to hint at a blizzard with the winds. Twenty to 25, gusts up to 45. Could be interesting! Went out and made sure the truck is prepped and ready. With the warm weather I even was able to wash the windows so I can actually see.


----------



## leolkfrm

speedy1wrc;1783265 said:


> That's the Batavia open house?


yes it is....hoping they have some discounts on parts too

food at 11....in the machines at noon if we are lucky


----------



## leolkfrm

I just finished servicing my daughters lawn mower, and started on my Dixie......in shirt sleeves....tom and thur be full carhart days


----------



## speedy1wrc

leolkfrm;1783278 said:


> yes it is....hoping they have some discounts on parts too
> 
> food at 11....in the machines at noon if we are lucky


Depending on the weather and when it actually hits, etc, I may try and head over there.


----------



## leolkfrm

well if you go and see a beater green chevy with a meyer, look for a cranky old man with a beard in carhartts ...that be me


----------



## speedy1wrc

LOL, will do.


----------



## leolkfrm

the closings have started...lots in monroe county, two school systems in gen....and coca cola in erie, Grandview will have to drink pepsi tom


----------



## grandview

. Blizzard warning in effect from 2 am wednesday to 2 am edt thursday... ... Winter storm warning is cancelled...


----------



## snowplower1

This storm seems to be living up to all the talk! looking like it wont start till morning though. Hopin this "blizzard" really makes it impossible to drive so we plowers dont have to deal with the people who get in our way.


----------



## speedy1wrc

Surprised there aren't more closings. The way they are talking travel mid-day will be impossible.


----------



## leolkfrm

got a call from genesee vally boces ...closed tom....50% of their districts are closed


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;1783486 said:


> This storm seems to be living up to all the talk! looking like it wont start till morning though. Hopin this "blizzard" really makes it impossible to drive so we plowers dont have to deal with the people who get in our way.


but in reality they will drive anyways....


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm;1783548 said:


> but in reality they will drive anyways....


Yeah I wish you were wrong lol hopefully a lot of stores close. Particularly the ones we take care of! Hahaha


----------



## speedy1wrc

We're up to 187 closings. Most but not all schools. City of Buffalo schools still open. 

Ready to go, bring it! Only thing will be a problem is visibility if the winds do kicknup.


----------



## grandview

Some wet snow falling now.


----------



## truckitup

Same in Rochester. The snow will start after every one is at work so we have lots for cars to plow around, then the all will leave and go shopping around noon when it is snowing 2" an hour.


----------



## speedy1wrc

Only a couple miles from Grandview, and not a thing....yet. 


Boring.....


----------



## leolkfrm

flurries here.....need to post the theme from jaws....lol.....be drinking coffee till 10am....box stores will be open because their managers live down south!


----------



## leolkfrm

oh oh....starting to show another 3-9 next tue and wed.....


----------



## SnowHill11

just switching to sleet here....


----------



## speedy1wrc

We've got. a few light flurries, but the wind is picking up a bit. It's blowing around, but no real accumulation yet.


----------



## leolkfrm

pushed snow for 4 hrs...most of the stores closed...home for dinner!...start again at 2 or 3 am


----------



## grandview

Break time here to.


----------



## speedy1wrc

Snow varied from place to place. Some areas were bare and others pretty drifted. Not too bad other than the lack of visibility. There was so much moisture in the cab I ran the blowers on high, which made the snow stick terribly. Couldn't keep the mirrors clear either. It was much better when I went out the second time. Easy pushing all in all.


----------



## grandview

Just finished good thing I was out early yesterday to get that wet heavy snow off the ground. As it got colder it was easier to plow.


----------



## speedy1wrc

Heavy wet? We had a layer of ice then the stuff on top was very light. The ice was more or less a thin layer of wet snow that froze. All in all pretty easy to deal with.


----------



## SnowHill11

Not bad, didn't get the 10-14" they were calling for, but I think we totaled around 7-8" hard to tell because of blowing and drifting. Commercial was easy, gravel drives were absolutely horrible after that thaw!


----------



## snowplower1

We had some sidewalks with drifts up to 4 feet! I can say my shovelers are dead tired after doing that.

yesterday's snow was so heavy when I went back to a closed place I could bearly move it! Today there was just so much that my plow couldn't even hold it I had to start making very small passes


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

That was wicked. Huge drifts in places. Back to asphalt now and off to nap time!


----------



## speedy1wrc

Seems like north of the 90 got more and it seems like it was a wetter snow. It was lighter consistency here. We had some 3 ft drifts but only in wind tunnels. The drifts can be a pain since the snow seems to be much finer and packs in like concrete. Not sure how much we actually got. AccuWeather said 14", but like was said above, hard to tell with the drifts and bare spots.


----------



## snowplower1

speedy1wrc;1784614 said:


> Seems like north of the 90 got more and it seems like it was a wetter snow. It was lighter consistency here. We had some 3 ft drifts but only in wind tunnels. The drifts can be a pain since the snow seems to be much finer and packs in like concrete. Not sure how much we actually got. AccuWeather said 14", but like was said above, hard to tell with the drifts and bare spots.


The problem with accuweather for me is it measures at the airport and the airport sometimes won't get any and we'll get 4 inches.


----------



## leolkfrm

albumid=1414&pictureid=7865[/IMG]

view from the window of airport truck wed


----------



## speedy1wrc

I was looking at town by town totals. The airport weather means nothing to me either since I don't live anywhere near it. Quite often in my town it's different from where the weather station is and where I am. Just the way the wind blows.


----------



## leolkfrm

I prob should have said sicard truck, but that's where it came from....

that said,.. had to push the slush and water around till it melted cause the customers and cart girls were having trouble pushing carts!


----------



## SnowHill11

Accuweather App is calling for 2.2" during the day on the 25th, 2.5" at night and 1.1" during the day on the 26th. Another decent storm?


----------



## leolkfrm

1-3 for this sat....ice and snow for the following sat


----------



## grandview

Maybe by May I can start cutting grass!


----------



## leolkfrm

maybe...a couple of decent days and back into it again.....might be waiting to may just to do clean up and roll lawns....


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah I'm starting to wonder when spring cleanup will actually start. We got a letter from one of our bigger customers that said spring cleanup starts april 1st. I laughed when i read that because my bet is there will still be snow on the ground on april 1st.


----------



## leolkfrm

thought it might be over but nooo.....lawns and roads be white again!...slippery out too


----------



## grandview

Happy Springtime!


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1789537 said:


> Happy Springtime!


maybe spring is close!.....looking like lows staying above freezing starting next .....hope thinks start drying out , job site be muddy out your way


----------



## leolkfrm

I'm sorry I did not plan an april vacation in warm weather....need to warm the bones


----------



## speedy1wrc

Not a day passes when my stepson doesn't say he wants to go to Fla. Doesn't help that my son is there now. Jealousy!


----------



## leolkfrm

well todays storm is missing us and heading east, just cold again, showing 1-3 for sat,.....at this rate might be snow for easter!


----------



## speedy1wrc

I remember around 1975 or in that time frame a pretty decent storm on Easter.


----------



## grandview

I seen some fliers put out at the mailboxes for lawn cutting, problem is they were frozen to the mailbox!


----------



## speedy1wrc

If it actually warms this weekend I may start cleaning up divots. I did say if.


----------



## leolkfrm

speedy1wrc;1791755 said:


> I remember around 1975 or in that time frame a pretty decent storm on Easter.


I remember that too...I was on spring break in daytonia beach florida and my brother was cleaning snow....


----------



## snowplower1

Accuweather calling for 3-6 and underground calling for 1-3 on Saturday. Kinda hoping it doesn't happen. It'd be nice if the blizzard was the last time I have to plow this year lol


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;1792245 said:


> Accuweather calling for 3-6 and underground calling for 1-3 on Saturday. Kinda hoping it doesn't happen. It'd be nice if the blizzard was the last time I have to plow this year lol


With you on that one. hope it just rains.


----------



## snowplower1

yeah really, i wouldnt mind if it rained. maybe some of these piles might melt then. I almost wanna say i wouldnt even go out at all if it snows saturday night because its going to be 45 that day and might hit 60 on monday


----------



## grandview

Nice mini blizzard this morning we had.


----------



## speedy1wrc

grandview;1792387 said:


> Nice mini blizzard this morning we had.


Where? I only live like a couple miles south of you and all we had was 2 mins of a few flakes then nothing.


----------



## speedy1wrc

snowplower1;1792245 said:


> Accuweather calling for 3-6 and underground calling for 1-3 on Saturday. Kinda hoping it doesn't happen. It'd be nice if the blizzard was the last time I have to plow this year lol


Here in Buffalo AccuWeather is calling for 43 and rain. Wunderground says 39 and mixed, not more than an inch.


----------



## grandview

speedy1wrc;1792685 said:


> Where? I only live like a couple miles south of you and all we had was 2 mins of a few flakes then nothing.


Narrow band had inch ,inch and half in about 2 hrs. around 8am.


----------



## speedy1wrc

Wow, very narrow I guess. We had like 5 flakes. Ground is green, well brown.


----------



## leolkfrm

1-3 seems to be going away, looking like a mixed bag till middle of april!


----------



## snowplower1

yeah looks like i might actually put the plows away beginning of next week. We're planning to start spring cleanup the second week of april. hopefully things dry up enough to do it.


----------



## leolkfrm

wow the 1-3 for sat is now 5-8 for sat night! (weather underground)....ch 4 is not sure how much and where.....someone needs to put a smile on the fat lady so she sings and we are done


----------



## snowplower1

Ik I just saw it too. What's up with this, will it ever end?


----------



## grandview

Don Paul couldn't tell the weather even after it happened!


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1793791 said:


> Don Paul couldn't tell the weather even after it happened!


better than mike randel!


----------



## grandview

By the time Jennifer Stanonis has her twins we won't be able to see the weather map!


----------



## SnowHill11

The Weather Channel App on my phone just went nuts and is calling for 6-10 inches on Saturday night!


----------



## speedy1wrc

Wow, just saw the latest. Winter storm watch just issued. What the heck?????


----------



## grandview

Still have my plow on,never took it off yet.


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1793987 said:


> Still have my plow on,never took it off yet.


good...maybe it will all fall in Lancaster!


----------



## snowplower1

I have two weather apps that say 1-2 inches of snow and 2 that say 5+ inches. It looks like it will really come down to temps and how far north the storm comes up. seems like there is some confusion to how far up north it will come. 

I just went and put the plows on. Luckily it will be 40 sunday and 50 monday and 60 tuesday so this will all melt right away


----------



## grandview

Don Paul has a Blizzard and the others have rain/snow showers for tonight.


----------



## Grassman09

grandview;1793805 said:


> By the time Jennifer Stanonis has her twins we won't be able to see the weather map!


I just goggled her. Looks like she has twins already. What is in the air that comes out of Tonawanda coke..


----------



## leolkfrm

dear mother nature...if I stop picking on Grandview will you let old man winter go to sleep?....however if you look like the above I would not want to sleep either


----------



## grandview

Grassman09;1794376 said:


> I just goggled her. Looks like she has twins already. What is in the air that comes out of Tonawanda coke..


Still up after 3 hrs, mjd must be at lunch!


----------



## grandview

........................


----------



## leolkfrm

just hooked the plow back on....it was all washed and greased waiting for summer repaint


----------



## grandview

Channel 2 ,no snow,channel 7 tr-2 inches,channel 4 2-4 so we'll see.


----------



## grandview

Well it's starting.


----------



## leolkfrm

started here an hour ago everything white


----------



## snowplower1

just made a run on some drive thrus thatll be open all night and man is it comin down out there. if it kept up like this all day tomorrow we might have had as much as the last storm


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like about 8 so far and still falling....march decided to go out as a lion!


----------



## speedy1wrc

Looks like we got around 6 here. Pretty light so no issues.


----------



## grandview

Looks like Channel 4 is the winner this time with snow totals.


----------



## snowplower1

We had about 6 or 7 here. I've never had to plow such heavy snow. I had to help shovel because it was so heavy I was able to plow faster. Is winter over yet?????


----------



## leolkfrm

enough already, time for construction season!


----------



## speedy1wrc

So officially we win the jock pot. Elma got 10". It was light this morning, but by midday it got real heavy and wet. It was a pain because it was slippery enough and heavy enough to need 4wd, but then when I went to turn on payment it was all sorts of angry. Sloppy plowing too. It took me a lot longer having to go back and clean up left overs. Back dragging was not working at all.


----------



## leolkfrm

I found that after the first pass it was wet enough to scrape to black!.....nice having down pressure


----------



## speedy1wrc

It was OK as long as I could get the blade down on the pavement. Dropping it on the snow was like hard pack. With the sun this afternoon it was all good. It took care of all the little tid bits I left behind. I was bummed about creating all new piles though. They were almost all gone. I posted only a few days ago that I had planned on doing divots tomorrow. Hah, not now. I have a car coming in tomorrow afternoon anyway, so I'll keep busy.


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah these piles are gonna take a couple weeks to melt now. When it warms up I might try to spread them out to melt faster.

We didn't even have to salt today. By the time I finished plowing anything it was blacktop. It was nice


----------



## leolkfrm

if it didn't get moved yesterday its frozen today!....be slush later....flurries in forecast till middle of april


----------



## SnowHill11

Ended up with about 3" of heavy wet stuff on top of some ice here. Pavement cleaned up nice, gravel drives were terrible, left half of them since its melting quick instead of tearing them up. Can't believe there's flurries in the next 15 day forecast almost everyday after this warm up today and tomorrow.


----------



## speedy1wrc

Local news hasn't said anything yet, but the national stations are talking about blizzards out west moving this way. Wait and see.


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like it will be mostly rain by time it gets here


----------



## leolkfrm

60s for the weekend ...snow and ice for midweek again, we will see!


----------



## grandview

Monday 70's Tuesday 30's


----------



## truckitup

grandview;1799711 said:


> Monday 70's Tuesday 30's


Same in Rochester. Slight chance of snow on Tuesday.


----------



## snowplower1

I'm really hoping it's all rain. All the plows are off the salter is off and I already have spring cleanup going! I'm really not feeling like putting that all back together. I planned to start mulching next week so that's probably not happening now.


----------



## leolkfrm

that 1-3 tues and 1-3 tues night is back in forecast ....was gone for a couple of days


----------



## grandview

Lets keep in down in ski country.


----------



## leolkfrm

now just ice and snow as the temp drops tues...still 1-3


----------



## leolkfrm

the calm before the storm .....100 miles on the bike yesterday and cover it back up today!


----------



## leolkfrm

rain and temp dropped 16 degrees in just over an hour....fun wow


----------



## snowplower1

yeah i noticed how fast that dropped. We were out doing some of our last spring cleanups and as i was driving home it got real windy and cold quick.


----------



## truckitup

They are talking about a little lake effect shower tonight. I hope not. Do not want to salt tonight, plus then I will have to wait for a good couple rain storms before I take out the Harley.


----------



## grandview

Is is that time of year to get the mowers out and ready to go.right?


----------



## leolkfrm

truckitup;1801323 said:


> They are talking about a little lake effect shower tonight. I hope not. Do not want to salt tonight, plus then I will have to wait for a good couple rain storms before I take out the Harley.


already had mine out twice!...roads were clean


----------



## leolkfrm

I'm ready to fill the roller, only thing left to do on the Dixie is change blades and maybe repaint underside of deck with snowflo paint again


----------



## SnowHill11

Time to start getting the summer work going, glad that was only a trace and some cold and not a couple inches!


----------



## snowplower1

grandview;1801437 said:


> Is is that time of year to get the mowers out and ready to go.right?


I already started up all the blowers, trimmers and one of the mowers! I even drove the mower around just for fun, but we actually start mulching tomorrow!


----------



## leolkfrm

saw a few out mulching thurs...lots of clean up going on...chilly mornings but nice by noon....need warmer nights to do curb repairs, grass repairs and reseeds


----------



## snowplower1

We were told by our big contractor all plow repair said it had to be fixed and seeded by last Wednesday so we said fine but if grass doesn't grow is your fault so we did it. Luckily for us we only had 2 places is like 20 that had damage


----------



## grandview

Still wonder why businesses want everything mulched so early, by Memorial Day everything is browned out


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah its stupid how early people want It done. I understand residential people wanting it done for Easter


----------



## leolkfrm

drove snow between Lancaster and county line stone today, no leaves on the trees, turkeys walking around at walden and juniper....must be nov. not april...


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1803695 said:


> drove snow between Lancaster and county line stone today, no leaves on the trees, turkeys walking around at walden and juniper....must be nov. not april...


All I can say is no sh!t!


----------



## leolkfrm

too much water again...job is pretty much shut down again.....I like short weeks!


----------



## leolkfrm

nice day Monday, then its looking like 10 days of showers


----------



## grandview

aerations tomorrow,was going to start cutting Tuesday


----------



## leolkfrm

calling for 1/2 inch tues and 1/4 wed...then on and off showers, sharp blades and firm ground no problem...ground is still pretty soft


----------



## SnowHill11

Finishing up as many cleanups and such as we can today, looks like the mowing will have to wait till next week to start, slow cold spring just like this winter was, lol


----------



## grandview

Next 10 days and we still can't get out of the 50's.No cutting this week it looks like.


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1805486 said:


> Next 10 days and we still can't get out of the 50's.No cutting this week it looks like.


getting long enough though....think you had more rain your way!...a lot more just across the river


----------



## leolkfrm

managed to cut 90% of my 3 acres thur, now rain again


----------



## leolkfrm

wow spring might be here.....forget planting oats and spring barley, loose too much yield!


----------



## grandview

rain all week and temps falling


----------



## leolkfrm

up your way its more like monsoons!


----------



## grandview

And the same again tonight, ,putting pontoons on my mower.


----------



## leolkfrm

might dry out for the start of next week....then rain again for back half of week


----------



## leolkfrm

time to bring back wny thread...start of winter

There is a storm watch in effect.
UPDATE 4:44 p.m.: The forecast has been upgraded to a lake effect snow warning, in effect from 5 p.m. Monday through 1 p.m. Wedneday. The weather services says to expect light to moderate snow tonight, followed by very heavy lake effect snow. Accumulations could total up to 6 inches. Winds, southwest 20 to 30 mph with gusts to 45 mph, will result in near blizzard conditions at times. Visibility will be near zero at times later Monday and the morning commute is expected to be slippery and slow. Some roads may become nearly impassable.

and im in tn


----------



## grandview

Keep it south of Clinton st!


----------



## leolkfrm

i feel so bad...wont be home for the first plow...lol


----------



## truckitup

grandview;1871097 said:


> Keep it south of Clinton st!


You can keep that crap up in Buffalo... GV can have it.. Lol..


----------



## snowplower1

It's lookin like up here in rochester we'll miss the most of it


----------



## grandview

30 inches,no thank you.


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like you get a good start to the season gv


----------



## truckitup

:bluebounc:bluebounc


snowplower1;1871386 said:


> It's lookin like up here in rochester we'll miss the most of it


----------



## Citytow

leolkfrm;1872099 said:


> looks like you get a good start to the season gv


aint so good for seasonals


----------



## Citytow

we been here in Sayre Pa off 220 hunting for 2 days ,nothing . just a hop skip and a six pack drive to buffalo .
may just see how its done wny style and catch a sabres game


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Theyre saying 2-4 lakeside with 3-6 south of rochester


----------



## Citytow

scratch that idea . feet or inches


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Citytow;1872140 said:


> scratch that idea . feet or inches


 inches if you were referring to what I said.. But im also 45 minutes away from Buffalo and get a totally different winter than they do. We get 2-4 inches, in Buffalo they get 2-4 Feet


----------



## Citytow

will tomorrow nites sharks sabres game at the niagra center be cancelled ?


----------



## grandview

Citytow;1872225 said:


> will tomorrow nites sharks sabres game at the niagra center be cancelled ?


Why? Not like its Philly here, cancel at the first sight of a snowflake.


----------



## Citytow

im not about to leave a perfectly warm alcohol filled cabin to drudge unknown territory to watch tyler myers whoever the hell that is , in 2-4 ' . my 2 nephews think they can handle the ride from the pa border to the niagra center AND back... . but they're still young . they never been stranded . yet


----------



## grandview

Thunder and lightning now


----------



## Citytow

getting some flurries here now , gone trackin at dawn .
you guys have at it . citytow is on vacation.


----------



## Citytow

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOWFALL RATES OF 3 TO 5 INCHES PER HOUR IN THE
MOST INTENSE PORTION OF THE BAND. SNOW POTENTIALLY ACCUMULATING
2 TO 3 FEET IN THE MOST PERSISTENT BANDS. ADDITIONAL SIGNIFICANT
AMOUNTS POSSIBLE LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH LATE THURSDAY
NIGHT.


a roofing torch couldnt keep the windshield clear . lmbo


----------



## snowplower1

I guess I was wrong on rochester not getting it looks like we just bearly got caught in a band tonight. Probably 2 inches by morning just enough to get a first plow in. We will see for the next couple days what else catches us


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Where in Rochester are you?! I didn't get anything but a dusting and I'm in Rochester.


----------



## snowplower1

PremierSnowPlow;1872607 said:


> Where in Rochester are you?! I didn't get anything but a dusting and I'm in Rochester.


It was different everywhere but it ended up not being anything more than an inch. It was like an ice bucket out there.


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview prob won't be on for a while....they are reporting 4 ft in lancaster


----------



## captadamnj

..lake effect snow warning remains in effect until 1 pm est
wednesday...
...lake effect snow watch remains in effect from late wednesday
night through late thursday night...

* locations...erie...genesee...and wyoming counties including the
buffalo metro area. Northern extent of the snow band from
roughly a line from downtown buffalo to depew and batavia.

* timing...warning through midday wednesday. Watch from late
wednesday night through late thursday night.

* accumulations...snowfall rates of 3 to 5 inches per hour in the
most intense portion of the band. This will bring storm totals
to 5 to 6 feet in the most persistent snows.


Near term /through tonight/...
...incredible lake effect snow event continues to unfold today with
a tight northern gradient and near blizzard conditions through
tuesday evening...

Regional radars and ground truth reports this morning tell the story
of the lake effect event that continues to unfold this morning.


----------



## dmax08

Massive amounts in Buffalo.. Had a few calls from fellow friends in cheektowaga wondering what equipment i have aval to bring to buffalo..was a few years ago we did the same thing transport loaders and tractors in .. just have to use the back roads should be fun..


----------



## seville009

Saying now maybe 6' south of Buffalo


----------



## snowplower1

6 feet is unbelievable. I couldn't imagine that much snow and it will all melt next well causing massive flooding. Let's hope Grandview is having fun in that 6'!


----------



## mkwl

Have two trucks with plows available if anyone needs help- will travel up there if it's worth our while- pm me


----------



## Citytow

im sure them " per pushes " are going well .
3' down with 7-10' drifts . machine storm , park the plows


----------



## Citytow

mkwl;1872968 said:


> Have two trucks with plows available if anyone needs help- will travel up there if it's worth our while- pm me


you couldnt get anywhere near there . even if you did , couldnt run anything but a large 4x4 loader, with heat , chains and 250 gal. fuel. , 4 cases beer ,3 days of food . then hope you get paid .


----------



## mkwl

Citytow;1873177 said:


> you couldnt get anywhere near there . even if you did , couldnt run anything but a large 4x4 loader, with heat , chains and 250 gal. fuel. , 4 cases beer ,3 days of food . then hope you get paid .


That's probably true- I guess I'll let them have all the fun


----------



## chrisf250

Wow just saw this on the weather channel, be safe guys


----------



## Citytow

impossible to plow 3 ft w/7 ft drifts with any pick up truck w/ any plow w/o smoking the trans ,getting stuck every 5 min.and just plain boxing or burying yourself. in a few min. or hrs. 
GV , wake up . whats it look like out your bedroom window ? send pixys !!!
we have units available . just need an escort down 90

fellow members , this is truth . lets face it .


----------



## Citytow

grandview;1872236 said:


> Why? Not like its Philly here, cancel at the first sight of a snowflake.


sabres game still a go ?


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I'll be thinking of you guys while I'm mowing this week


----------



## Earthscapes

It's a war zone out there. 1" in clarence, 48"+ a 1/2mile down the rd. I went at 3am to pull out my sidewalk crew, slipped off and sat till noon before we could get one of our loaders to me. I'm out, my other truck is still buried. No idea how they are going to keep up with anything. Multiple municipal plows laying on thier sides in ditches. The snowmobile clubs have groomers and snowmobiles out trying to get to people for emergency situations. It's just not letting up. Hope you guys are ok, stay safe.

This pic was at 10am today, that's the sidewalk truck, I'll go back for it over the weekend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

leolkfrm;1872819 said:


> grandview prob won't be on for a while....they are reporting 4 ft in lancaster


Weather channel says 5 feet now......crazy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

"Round 2"starts tomorrow/Thursday


----------



## hatchmastr

wow you guys are getting it in I couldn't imagine 4-5 feet of snow in a day ...gotta be hard on equipment


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Yea they are getting pummeled right now !!


----------



## Citytow

expect , the unexpected. this will divide the real snow removal contractors from the plow jockeys . if you dont have *loaders* , you are a spectator .


----------



## captadamnj

Public information statement
spotter reports
national weather service buffalo ny
908 pm est tue nov 18 2014

********************storm total snowfall********************

location storm total time/date comments
snowfall of
 /inches/ measurement

new york

...erie county...
1 se lancaster 60.0 600 pm 11/18 social media
gardenville 60.0 800 pm 11/18 trained spotter
west seneca 57.0 800 pm 11/18 trained spotter
2 s cheektowaga 51.0 330 pm 11/18 trained spotter
elma 51.0 800 pm 11/18 trained spotter
2 sw alden 48.0 1252 pm 11/18 trained spotter
orchard park 48.0 800 pm 11/18 trained spotter
1 e lancaster 47.0 519 pm 11/18 social media
3 wsw elma 46.0 1215 pm 11/18 cocorahs
depew 42.0 1200 pm 11/18 trained spotter
lancaster 42.0 900 am 11/18 nws employee
1 n hamburg 37.0 330 pm 11/18 nws employee
east aurora 36.0 707 pm 11/18 trained spotter
alden 34.0 106 pm 11/18 nws employee
west falls 29.0 318 pm 11/18 social media
3 sw blasdell 27.0 335 pm 11/18 trained spotter
sloan 16.0 800 pm 11/18 trained spotter
derby 14.0 100 pm 11/18 trained spotter
clarence 6.0 800 pm 11/18 trained spotter
kenmore 3.0 800 pm 11/18 trained spotter
3 n cheektowaga 2.0 125 pm 11/18 public

...genesee county...
Corfu 40.0 800 pm 11/18 trained spotter
darien 36.0 830 pm 11/18 emergency mngr
pavilion 13.5 544 pm 11/18 trained spotter

...jefferson county...
Philadelphia 15.0 1128 am 11/18 public
3 s theresa 14.0 215 pm 11/18 cocorahs

...livingston county...
Caledonia 5.0 330 pm 11/18 public


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I never thought I'd look at snow totals and think "48 inches, they got off easy"


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

Post pics please.


----------



## tls22

Grandview got 63 inches of snow. Lol


----------



## Mholubek

Be safe guys!

Definitely need pictures!


----------



## Burkartsplow

The one thing about this type of snow is that companies are not depleting their salt supplies like they would if they were getting a normal storm this early, but a blizzard clause is a must for something like this.


----------



## Raymond S.

Hey Grandview aren't you all seasonal?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

You won't hear from any of them guys for days lol

The pics I'm seeing Facebook are awesome in a snow loving kind of way!!! 18 wheelers buried with a bump next too it that's a car lol


----------



## AccuCon

Looks like they are getting another 2 feet


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Yea the predicted 8 to 9' total


----------



## agurdo17

At some point you are just not gonna be able to keep up. A lot of places need snow removal every three ft. If you stop to do snow removal there will be three ft to plow. Gl boys. Sorry your getting your arses handed to you. No one deserves that. Also all the per time guys probably won't get paid.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Just got home from buffalo. Will post some pics when I get to my laptop


----------



## vlc

I can't believe the pictures I'm seeing online! Good luck out there and be safe.


----------



## Citytow

PremierSnowPlow;1875168 said:


> Just got home from buffalo. Will post some pics when I get to my laptop


state fly you in ???


----------



## Mholubek

Pictures online of ppl opening there garage doors (7ft-/+) to a snow brick wall.

I feel for you guys!!!

I wouldn't know where to start the clean up.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

They run 24 hrs because they are afraid all the sledders will sabotage the loaders turning it into the promised land


----------



## leolkfrm

problem too that people steal the fuel out of the tanks.....slip seat makes the most money....looks like grandview is getting a cleanup break...snow shifted south


----------



## AccuCon

Grandview be like


----------



## grandview

Wasn't that bad. Less then 70 inches for the 2 days,could of been worst.

Just in case you don't know what lake effect is.


----------



## rdfenn3

I'll be venturing in to the belly of tomorrow morning to start digging out my driveways


----------



## iceyman

grandview;1876349 said:


> Wasn't that bad. Less then 70 inches for the 2 days,could of been worst.
> 
> Just in case you don't know what lake effect is.


I think we all saw enough of it on the weather channel.. The real business is going to the area and cleaning of the roofs.. With rain coming the load will increase dramatically.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

grandview;1876349 said:


> Wasn't that bad. Less then 70 inches for the 2 days,could of been worst.
> 
> Just in case you don't know what lake effect is.


I suppose it's like any storm, if you have a plan you'll get through. I know a lot of you guys have referenced previous storms that had similar totals so I figure you only need to see that once to learn what you need to have if you're gonna be a snow contractor in that area.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

It weeds out the guys that do 10$ drives lol

They drive some real heaps around here, in the summer they tow scrap lol

I seen a late 90's 4x4 loaded with scrap it looked like a lowrider and when it hit a bump you could see it was solid almost like they took out the shocks !!
The best part was he used a old metal futon turned upside down to protect the back glass!! And yes it over hung the truck a foot on each side!!
Them guys are recyclers !! Looks like he should just drive across the scale and walk out!


----------



## grandview

You can tell all the driveways that had snowplow service, Not done.


----------



## Mholubek

Definitely will weed out those fly by night plow jockeys. 

We have our fair share of those guys here near Albany. 

Gotta love when they under bid your lot, business owner decides to use them..

Then they never show up and the business owners blowing your phone up at 6am looking for a backup plan...


Albany area is calling for around 8in thanksgiving morning....this should be interesting


----------



## leolkfrm

well flurries to start...now freezing rain...i hate ice


----------



## SnowHill11

Def, was a quick mess, the flurries were fine, but the sleet and freezing rain changeover was nasty, at least some salting though.


----------



## leolkfrm

predictions for 3-9 next week over 48hrs...will seem like a dusting to grandview and others


----------



## snowplower1

Didn't even notice it until you said something. That could be fun


----------



## Mholubek

Only hearing 1-2 " in Albany/Schenectady. 
(Unless something changed since last night)


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1891796 said:


> predictions for 3-9 next week over 48hrs...will seem like a dusting to grandview and others


What you talkin 'bout Willis?


----------



## SnowHill11

Where did you see that forecast? I haven't seen anything other than a 1/2" for Tuesday.....


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1891968 said:


> What you talkin 'bout Willis?


weatherunderground.com has been showing it, starts midnight tues and continues till fri, then 40 on sat

Tuesday 20% Precip.
Mostly cloudy skies. High 41F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph

Tuesday Night 50% Precip.
Snow flurries and snow showers. Low around 30F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 50%.

Wednesday 80% Precip.
Cloudy with snow. Temps nearly steady in the low to mid 30s. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80%. 1 to 3 inches of snow expected.

Wednesday Night 80% Precip.
Snow showers early, with a steadier snow developing late at night. Low 27F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.

Thursday 70% Precip.
Snow during the morning will give way to lingering snow showers during the afternoon. Temps nearly steady around 30. Winds NW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 70%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.

Thursday Night 40% Precip.
Occasional snow showers. Low 27F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 40%.

Friday 40% Precip.
Variable clouds with snow showers. High 34F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 40%.

Friday Night 40% Precip.
Cloudy with snow showers mainly during the evening. Low near 30F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 40%.

Saturday 20% Precip.
Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. High 38F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## leolkfrm

now its saying 3-5 for wed


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1894009 said:


> now its saying 3-5 for wed


For Wast Seneca.Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplower1

Weather underground just upped the amounts. 
3-5 tuesday night at 32 degrees
5-8 wednesday at low to mid 30's
3-5 wednesday night at 29 degrees
1-3 thursday at low to mid 30's
I'm wondering if these fairly warm temps going to below 32 will make any issues with ice heavier snow...


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;1894189 said:


> Weather underground just upped the amounts.
> 3-5 tuesday night at 32 degrees
> 5-8 wednesday at low to mid 30's
> 3-5 wednesday night at 29 degrees
> 1-3 thursday at low to mid 30's
> I'm wondering if these fairly warm temps going to below 32 will make any issues with ice heavier snow...


I saw that as well for Rochester. The good part is it will be warm. It is going to wet and heavy snow. I think during the day it will be on the grass more then parking lots. It is a slow moving system. Wednesday night Thursday Morning it will ice up a little. Getting everything ready for 1st push of the season.


----------



## snowplower1

truckitup;1894265 said:


> I saw that as well for Rochester. The good part is it will be warm. It is going to wet and heavy snow. I think during the day it will be on the grass more then parking lots. It is a slow moving system. Wednesday night Thursday Morning it will ice up a little. Getting everything ready for 1st push of the season.


Yeah we'll see about how it sticks, it has been really cold nights last 2 days so ground might be cold enough. the only good part about it being heavy wet snow is i get to put the new truck to the test, for all our other guys, well good luck to them...
we were lucky enough to get one push in before this to get everyone back in the swing of things and for the new guys to get the feel for things, good luck to you this week!


----------



## grandview

Why do we need to be included in this storm? 6-12?


----------



## leolkfrm

because we don't want you to feel left out....Don paul is now on board with us but the amounts are varying


----------



## snowplower1

now they brought it to a winter storm warning for us! 8-14" is the storm totals now with the majority of it falling wednesday afternoon to wednesday night. Looks like we'll be up all night plowing, or so we can hope.


----------



## grandview

Fresh was for the Genesee beer plant.


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1896407 said:


> Fresh was for the Genesee beer plant.


straight from hemlock lake!....too much pollution in ontario


----------



## leolkfrm

4 inches of snow east rochester way right now


----------



## snowplower1

How'd you guys make out for the storm? I did pretty good, nothing broke so thats always good


----------



## grandview

About 8 inches for this one.


----------



## snowplower1

Around what we got. Might have been a bit more, at least seemed like it


----------



## grandview

Jennifer has us down for some snow on Wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## GMC Driver

http://www.wgrz.com/story/news/investigations/2014/12/13/snow-plow-contractor-arrested/20386455/


----------



## grandview

I remember that one.


----------



## leolkfrm

lots of rain, residual salt is down the drain, freeze up starting wed around noon


----------



## leolkfrm

well it changed to flurries but late....maybe a white christmas...2-6 staring late christmas eve


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm;1903221 said:


> well it changed to flurries but late....maybe a white christmas...2-6 staring late christmas eve


That should be fun...
you making a salt run in the morning?


----------



## leolkfrm

one will be made but it wont be me....not running crew this year, just on call in


----------



## snowplower1

I thought i was gonna need to make one but i woke up and the ground was just wet. Ground Temps must be above 32


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

We had salting done this morning over off of chili ave, had a little bit of ice in the parking lot


----------



## snowplower1

PremierSnowPlow;1903797 said:


> We had salting done this morning over off of chili ave, had a little bit of ice in the parking lot


I noticed a lot of freeze up from run off of the show piles and anywhere with poor drainage.


----------



## leolkfrm

cold out but good food at duke today!


----------



## leolkfrm

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=550815988350469



dont know if it will work for everyone, kinda cool


----------



## grandview

Amazing how snow totals just pop up,now 3-5 on Monday


----------



## rdfenn3

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## leolkfrm

pushed back to monday night and tues now


----------



## rdfenn3

I hope so there's only so much shop work to be done before the boss starts crying


----------



## IPLOWSNO

No snow this year! Got a new loader!

Now if I was sitting in the old one dying from diesel asphyxiation yup I'd be plowing 80 hours a day lol


----------



## grandview

Sunny outside ,temps in the mid 40's no snow insight. Even cleaned the outside house windows.Think I just jinxed myself.


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1911105 said:


> Sunny outside ,temps in the mid 40's no snow insight. Even cleaned the outside house windows.Think I just jinxed myself.


yup...nasty cold on the way and some snow....all your fault


----------



## snowplower1

whos calling for snow and cold temps? havent seen anything on my sources except accuweather calling for next week but im pretty sure they just make up crap at this point.


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;1913812 said:


> whos calling for snow and cold temps? havent seen anything on my sources except accuweather calling for next week but im pretty sure they just make up crap at this point.


accuweather is not so good....try using weather underground...seems to have had spot snow around town


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm;1914015 said:


> accuweather is not so good....try using weather underground...seems to have had spot snow around town


Yep I like underground although this year they have called a few that didn't happen be last year I remember them calling storms 10 days in advance and they'd happen while everyone else didn't it till the day before


----------



## grandview

Where did this come from?

TIMING... LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE THURSDAY NIGHT. THE HEAVIEST SNOWS ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE BUFFALO METRO AREA WEDNESDAY NIGHT.
* ACCUMULATIONS... SNOW POTENTIALLY ACCUMULATING 6 TO 12 INCHES IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS.


----------



## snowplower1

looks like grandview wont be celebrating too hard for new years! anybody else have to go out this morning? went out and salted lots came home fell asleep and when i woke up apparently it snowed almost 6 inches out toward penfield, had no idea where it came from...


----------



## IPLOWSNO

It came from the sky!!!! Smh


----------



## snowplower1

haha funny, im saying i had been constantly looking at the radar and there was nothing then i fell asleep and lake affect must have built up quick. that's the great lakes for ya


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Yea they only guess lol paid to be wrong!

Looks like we're gonna get hit tonight / tomorrow but I plow Syracuse so when it snows here it just cost me money lol


----------



## snowplower1

im in the same boat it just costs money. but you can keep it until friday! im leaving on vacation and for a couple days so i'd prefer to not to have to worry while im gone


----------



## truckitup

Heck it snowed 6" here out of now where today. got to love the lakes. I know GV does. LOL...


----------



## truckitup

grandview;1914163 said:


> Where did this come from?
> 
> TIMING... LATE WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE THURSDAY NIGHT. THE HEAVIEST SNOWS ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE BUFFALO METRO AREA WEDNESDAY NIGHT.
> * ACCUMULATIONS... SNOW POTENTIALLY ACCUMULATING 6 TO 12 INCHES IN THE MOST PERSISTENT LAKE SNOWS.


Keep that crap in (716)


----------



## grandview

truckitup;1914358 said:


> Keep that crap in (716)


Keep it in ski county


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Well get me a t shirt then and I will have fun


----------



## leolkfrm

at least we are not getting the temps like out west....


----------



## grandview

For 10 days of nothing to this.


----------



## grandview

Accumulations... Storm totals of 10 to 18 inches in the most persistent lake snows.


----------



## leolkfrm

snow not going to be the problem, its the high winds that will create havoc,...and everyone will be trying to drive around in it!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I got 18"s and another 4 while I was plowing going to clean up now


----------



## leolkfrm

well its here

http://mcpinc.com/MCPWebCam/tabid/306/language/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## grandview

is the Polk a dot still there?


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1914990 said:


> is the Polk a dot still there?


yep across the street from the web cam,...checkerboard is long gone


----------



## grandview

Chicken in a basket?


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1915228 said:


> Chicken in a basket?


if you mean the place across the street, long gone, had a fire and is now a barber shop


----------



## leolkfrm

well looks like we got about 8 inches, thruway down to 1 clear lane, time to go push it around


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1915348 said:


> if you mean the place across the street, long gone, had a fire and is now a barber shop


No,it was on the way into the city,can't remember what street ,

off to do some cleanups.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

About an inch on the lake and 6-7" in land. Not too bad, all fluff


----------



## leolkfrm

well 2-8 after the wind settles....we will see


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1915228 said:


> Chicken in a basket?


maybe at O lacys?


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1915068 said:


> yep across the street from the web cam,...checkerboard is long gone


I remember when a big gain mill was behind the the place,


----------



## grandview

Just a reminder


----------



## leolkfrm

hey, bet you were thing of the turkey kitchen? building still there, now a john and marys


----------



## leolkfrm

So we wait again for a roller coaster weather ride


----------



## grandview

55 outside now, 20 tonight.


----------



## truckitup

Going to get interesting the next couple days. Got to love lake effect. You never know...


----------



## grandview

Got lucy on this last one. Just missed me only a dusting ,mile away 10-13 inches overnight.


----------



## truckitup

I hate lake effect snow.... 4 inches of snow 3 salt trips, 3 plows and on and off snow all day. Plow salt, go home do all over again in couple hours then repeat again. and it starts at 06:00 am with a burst of snow. This sucks.. I would rather have it dump a foot snow on us.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

truckitup;1921755 said:


> I hate lake effect snow.... 4 inches of snow 3 salt trips, 3 plows and on and off snow all day. Plow salt, go home do all over again in couple hours then repeat again. and it starts at 06:00 am with a burst of snow. This sucks.. I would rather have it dump a foot snow on us.


We barely have anything in Greece


----------



## IPLOWSNO

We got 6"s everyday but it's at my house and I plow on my quad and do a huge area ! I got too admit it was cold today so I only did part of it lol

Kids track might not make it any longer kinda running out of room to push the snow!


----------



## grandview

South towns might be getting 1-2 feet tonight, good for them,hopefully we only get the 3 inches tonight.


----------



## snowplower1

im hoping up here we just get nothing


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like we are on the east edge of grandviews 14 inches.......

hey grandview did you see my post asking if you were thing of the turkey kitchen?


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1923064 said:


> looks like we are on the east edge of grandviews 14 inches.......
> 
> hey grandview did you see my post asking if you were thing of the turkey kitchen?


???????????????


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1923104 said:


> ???????????????


you were asking about chicken in the basket....wondered if you meant the turkey kitchen on rt 5?


----------



## leolkfrm

thanks to cumo opening his mouth about shutting down the t-way early....now the trucks are pounding the snow on 5 and 33


----------



## grandview

Another 6-9 tomorrow


----------



## grandview

Maybe 3-5 tonight. 1 day off is enough.


----------



## truckitup

grandview;1925570 said:


> Maybe 3-5 tonight. 1 day off is enough.


1-3 here, I had two days off even got the trucks washed.


----------



## grandview

Around here,everyone has the same color car,salt grey,


----------



## truckitup

grandview;1925645 said:


> around here,everyone has the same color car,salt grey,


lol.........


----------



## leolkfrm

so much for the weekend warm up....freezing drizzle and snow, 29 degrees


----------



## snowplower1

Lookin like a quick salt run in the morning. Wish it would dump a few inches so i could get some plowing in


----------



## grandview

What was up with the plow guys this time? A lot of places were never plowed,seem weird.


----------



## snowplower1

i think it had to do with how localized the snow was. around here, where i live we got almost 5 inches of fluff but up in greece there was only 1.5-2 inches. i feel like some people measured the 1.5 and said not enough and didnt realize it snowed so much more other places. at least up here, idk about down there


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;1940572 said:


> i think it had to do with how localized the snow was. around here, where i live we got almost 5 inches of fluff but up in greece there was only 1.5-2 inches. i feel like some people measured the 1.5 and said not enough and didnt realize it snowed so much more other places. at least up here, idk about down there


thats about normal, drive 5 mi and see 12 inches, another 5 and nothing


----------



## grandview

Friday maybe something and Sunday into Monday,someone said 6-10


----------



## grandview

Fun days coming up. Snow in the morning rain in the afternoon changing back to snow.


----------



## truckitup

grandview;1941580 said:


> Fun days coming up. Snow in the morning rain in the afternoon changing back to snow.


Same here. This is going to be a another three salt trips two plows for 3" of snow.


----------



## grandview

They have us down for 8-10 Sunday night.


----------



## leolkfrm

and maybe more, weather underground saying 8-12.....


----------



## grandview

Trying to figure how I end up in the South town warnings and then end up in the North town warnings? Leave me alone.


----------



## snowplower1

i hope this is a fairly large storm but i have a feeling it will end up just being another bust of 4-6 inches or so. i am yet to really put the new truck and dxt to the test, hoping this is gonna be the storm i do so


----------



## truckitup

They are now saying 8-12 Sunday night, and 3-6 Monday plus lake enhanced snow so add 20% to that here in Webster. They call it Linus, we call it Monday.. Everyone will want blacktop when they come into work on Monday. 


Plus it has to fall on Super bowl night. I was planning on getting my drink on. So much for that.


----------



## snowplower1

ik looking at the timing i might be out plowing by halftime. 

does anyone notice that weather underground and the weather channel have the exact same predictions all the time? is it just a coincidence or are they associated somehow?


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;1945094 said:


> ik looking at the timing i might be out plowing by halftime.
> 
> does anyone notice that weather underground and the weather channel have the exact same predictions all the time? is it just a coincidence or are they associated somehow?


w/u had the snow listed a few days ago and took it off then reposted, think maybe w/u have a better guesser some days!


----------



## snowplower1

I have seen them do that so many times! they will predict a fairly large storm a week in advance take it off like 5 days before and then put it back up 2 days before. accuweather actually predicted this about a month ago on their month forecast. 
i have a professor that works as a meteorologist and he told me on friday this storm would hit us... now i get to be smart with him next time i have class


----------



## grandview

South had about 2 inches and 3 miles north had about 4 inches. Didn't looking like much ,but it was that heavy wet stuff.You make that 1st pass and you churn it all up. Another 3 inches tonight.


----------



## grandview

Anyone else get those lake effect bands of Ontario last night? Plowed one lot with 4 inches in came back around 2 hrs later and another 4 inches were there but other lots only had the original 4 inches of snowfall.


----------



## leolkfrm

its back again today, more blowing than anything....looks like a 3 day event coming with cleanup on the last day!..

was running around stores on transit yesterday, kitchen world had a car buried in snow out back, only saw a mirrior..
looks like thy need too start moving snow out of a lot of lots up there


----------



## grandview

So much for doing anything the next couple of days.
Tonight 1-2
Saturday 2-4
Sunday 2-4 
Monday maybe 2-4


----------



## leolkfrm

minus 4 last night and worse come sun with windchills in the minus 30 degrees....


----------



## snowplower1

It was awful out there! I went and did my one bare pavement contract and when I did the sidewalks I had to go in the truck halfway through to warm up. I remembered why I hate shoveling today


----------



## grandview

water town was 30 below last night ,we hit 6 below. Made a run this morning to clean every thing up.


----------



## snowplower1

so they say we're getting 6-12 tomorrow night. I'm not gonna lie, i would be totally okay if it didnt snow again this year. this last month has been crazy plowing.


----------



## leolkfrm

colder now than earlier, wind really picked up since 2pm.....moved snow banks back yesterday with tractor and blower in commercial lot....gained 30% of the parking lot!


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;1959236 said:


> colder now than earlier, wind really picked up since 2pm.....moved snow banks back yesterday with tractor and blower in commercial lot....gained 30% of the parking lot!


Now your profits will go down.


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;1959244 said:


> Now your profits will go down.


nope this is a good person,


----------



## snowplower1

Any one pre salting today before the ice? I'm not sure whether to our not, it's gonna go from snow to sleet to freezing rain to rain so I'm not sure whether or not it would do anything


----------



## gardnerll

I was thinking the same thing Snowplower1 Im going to wait until it starts and take a guess from there the weather guys have been wrong around here lately, (remember the 4-8" we were supposed to get Monday morning) Its hard to know what to do in this transitional weather especially now that I have to start reserving salt....


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah that's what I'm doing. As sick of the snow I am, I am going we just get snow and no ice. Make my day much easier


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;1973466 said:


> Any one pre salting today before the ice? I'm not sure whether to our not, it's gonna go from snow to sleet to freezing rain to rain so I'm not sure whether or not it would do anything


No pre treatment for me. I have a Sh.... load of salt on the parking lots already. Waiting till snow hits if enough I will push 1st then salt.

This year is killing me with salt. The rain is going to turn into ice, even though it will be 35 out tonight. Ground temp is too cold. I hate these kind of storms. 2 inches and it will turn into 1 push and 3 salt trips.


----------



## truckitup

IS it spring yet... I am so done with winter. I even started to get the mowers out today for some hope of spring..lol...


----------



## snowplower1

i entertained the idea of starting to get equipment out for spring just because it will make me forget this winter for a few hours but didnt feel like trudging through 6 feet of snow to get to the garage in back. this winter has been brutal. I will more than likely plow in the am and then go ahead and salt everything once and hope thats that. 

on a plus side, if you look at the month forecast, march does not have much in store for snow.... so we can hope


----------



## grandview

Drop[ed a couple of inches and now its raining


----------



## snowplower1

pretty crappy here. got a couple inches too. there is a layer of ice on the snow


----------



## leolkfrm

38 degrees!....never heard anything about the wind we are getting


----------



## grandview

And 9 tomorrow.


----------



## snowplower1

Timing for salting is gonna be key. It's real tricky. it is raining now but everything I've plowed also has a slick layer over the top


----------



## grandview

just got from putting some salt down,temp is going nowhere but down today.


----------



## gardnerll

Duke cut me off from bulk salt I had to buy my first pallet of rock salt I really dont want to do this anymore this season.... anyone having trouble getting salt around Rochester?


----------



## snowplower1

When did duke cut you off and how did they tell you?
I just got salt from them yesterday... i really do not want to deal with that either


----------



## gardnerll

My buddy usually goes to get the salt, he stores it for us (he has the facility for it) when he got a load a couple weeks ago he was told that they are going to start cutting people off. The last time he got a load (last week) it was 5 tons and they told him that this would be the last time they will sell him that amount because they were going to save what they had for municipalities. That's what he told me.
I actually picked up a pallet of american rock salt from a feed store out here yesterday and they told me it was their last pallet. So I hope the weather changes soon I don't know where else to get salt if it stays winter around here.
Next week looks very promising


----------



## snowplower1

well john deere landscapes has large quantity available still for rock and side salt. as for duke, they told me last night that they will continue to sell me salt until the reserve pile is gone and then they will sell me a blended product at 115/ ton. I guess what happened is they are only loading people who go there to get loaded up for a route run. they have pretty much cut anyone off that gets loaded up to bring to people or to their own pile. that sucks though, i remember last year they ran out and i had no clue what to do so i feel for you


----------



## leolkfrm

still a lot of trucks loaded with salt going by the house, so damp and foggy at 40 degrees it looks like its raining out


----------



## grandview

And they are stilling haul snow out of parking lots.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

What a fun winter. I have all of the landscape stuff ready now, But I would enjoy another quick clipper, LOL.


----------



## leolkfrm

and snow is still in the forecast....looks like all salt events


----------



## grandview

Maybe Friday.


----------



## leolkfrm

state be plowing! and salting, not going to melt off today


----------



## leolkfrm

thought it was spring!


----------



## truckitup

Just got done plowing, salting. then it turned right back to ice. salted again. need some sun quick.


----------



## leolkfrm

4 degrees warmer there too


----------



## grandview

Like it never happened.


----------



## leolkfrm

and the snow arrives again for easter


----------



## truckitup

I should all melt. I think it will just stick to the grass. The weather dude said you might have to do your Easter Egg hunt inside this year. lol... Maybe salt run Monday morning going down to 28 here.


----------



## snowplower1

I'm not putting my salter on until I have to put it on even if it means doing it at 2 am. I hate driving with that thing on


----------



## grandview

Looks like they pushed the snow to Sunday 1-3


----------



## leolkfrm

another change,, big surprise!...only a dusting this am so far and rain for the afternoon...above 30 temps rest of week...maybe we finally reached the end?


----------



## snowplower1

That would be nice. I would like to start sorting cleanup before April ends...


----------



## grandview

Easter bunny came in with camouflage this morning


----------



## On a Call

See any tracks ?


----------



## grandview

On a Call;1991883 said:


> See any tracks ?


Well the playboy bunny left a small trail


----------



## gardnerll

Are we done with snow here in upstate? can I put the plow away? No more salt runs? as much fun as I am having its time to stop....


----------



## snowplower1

I did rut repair tuesday,got all the landscape stuff ready and started mulching today. Hoping I can put the plow stuff away soon, just need to wait for it to dry up so I don't make ruts


----------



## grandview

mulching all ready? we don't do any till middle of may.


----------



## snowplower1

Ha I would wait and do all the cleanups if it were up to me but one of our contacts says everything has to be cleaned and mulched by April 15th. So I try my best but there's no way this year that's happening. And then we do all our other places at a reasonable time


----------



## grandview

Snowvember anyone?


----------



## snowplower1

How is everyones prep for the winter looking? booked all my trucks for the year, added a new route. getting all the plows out to do maintenance next week. I'm excited for the snow to start falling! anyone else?


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;2034607 said:


> How is everyones prep for the winter looking? booked all my trucks for the year, added a new route. getting all the plows out to do maintenance next week. I'm excited for the snow to start falling! anyone else?


Not even close to being ready. getting salt now. Need plow stakes. The one good thing is the new wideout is going on the other truck next week.


----------



## snowplower1

i need to get my plow stakes as well, do you buy them somewhere or order online? I always buy at john deer but i see that discountstakes and they are much less and wonder if they're any good. let me know how that wideout is! that's the only reason i want to get any western is for an expandable plow, seem really efficient!


----------



## grandview

snowplower1;2034678 said:


> i need to get my plow stakes as well, do you buy them somewhere or order online? I always buy at john deer but i see that discountstakes and they are much less and wonder if they're any good. let me know how that wideout is! that's the only reason i want to get any western is for an expandable plow, seem really efficient!


Discount plow stakes,they are a sponsor here. I bought some last year.


----------



## snowplower1

yeah thats where i seen them. did they hold up pretty well?


----------



## grandview

yes they did.


----------



## snowplower1

good to know, i might order my stakes through them this year


----------



## truckitup

Same as GV on the plow stakes.

As far as plows depends on what you do. If you live in Buffalo with 5 feet snow at one time call GV... Lol.. 

I like my V plows better. I can pull out loading docs with heavy snow in them and not get stuck, plus cutting into deep snow lots, stacking snow . 

The Wideout Is great for a good clean surface, back drags better, and will cut hard pack better then the V plow. Both are good plows, just depends on what you prefer and plow. 

You will here some people say V plows are the best, you will here people say the wideout is the best, Have both and they both work well. 

What I can tell you is get your check book out when you have to replace the cutting edges on either, I run the wings on my V, just spent $700 on the cutting edge and wing edge for the MVP-3.


----------



## snowplower1

i hear ya on those cutting edges. my 9'2 boss cost me 500. hoping i can get at least this year out of them. used them a month or two last year. I am about to buy another 250 or 350 and probably an 8'2 boss v. picked up a few large grocery stores with some large loading docks so the v will be nice for that.


----------



## grandview

New A frame and 4 eye bolts,400.00


----------



## leolkfrm

price it out in Bergen just north of the tracks on the corner... first name rick, 585-820-5035, tell him what you need, makes them to fit...


----------



## SnowHill11

First lake effect snow of the season here tonight, almost 2" on the grass, didn't stick on pavement though.... Looks like it's time to get everything ready this week : )


----------



## grandview

Weather guys are trying to push snow for Sunday,at 45 outside.


----------



## snowplower1

our lows wont even get below 35 on saturday night. if anything it will be sunday night low of 25. i would be real happy if i can get a salt run in this weekend. Now that i did maintenance on everything and all but one truck is ready to go, I can't wait for snow. 
looks like we may be waiting till christmas to get a real snow


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;2058021 said:


> our lows wont even get below 35 on saturday night. if anything it will be sunday night low of 25. i would be real happy if i can get a salt run in this weekend. Now that i did maintenance on everything and all but one truck is ready to go, I can't wait for snow.
> looks like we may be waiting till christmas to get a real snow


Yep. I think I will ride my harley on Thanksgiving..


----------



## leolkfrm

the lights in lancaster look nice....some snow would really add to the look!


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;2058611 said:


> the lights in lancaster look nice....some snow would really add to the look!


no


----------



## leolkfrm

^^^yup that works!


----------



## snowplower1

Everything is covered in my area. Looks like we might have gotten an inch out there. Got the plow on and loaded with all my bags of salt since the salt barn isn't open yet. Just gonna take care of my 1" contracts and get things down to blacktop and let my 2" contracts melt by opening tomorrow. I wouldn't mind a few nights like this we can get some salt runs in and have it warm up during the day


----------



## leolkfrm

yup looks like salt season is officially begun!


----------



## Carline

Update from Lancaster, NY. No measurable snow in the forecast! I want to drop the plow! Lol. This El Nino is playing with my head! Ha-ha.


----------



## leolkfrm

dropped mine off the beater truck, planning a fuel tank change

first noreaster across an open lake should be fun!


----------



## grandview

just keep it south.


----------



## snowplower1

Looks like they're calling for lake snow Friday and Saturday. Grandview it looks like your area is most likely. I'll be lucky if I get a salting event it looks like.


----------



## leolkfrm

65 degrees in the middle of dec...wow...wife was doing gardening....


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm;2074221 said:


> 65 degrees in the middle of dec...wow...wife was doing gardening....


I got 72 on my truck at one point. Didn't last too long but it's raining and down to 60


----------



## grandview

If something don't happen soon,the weather guys here will have a heart attacks,


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;2074392 said:


> If something don't happen soon,the weather guys here will have a heart attacks,


they will be fine, when the jan noreasters start hitting across an open lake!... wonder if they put the ice boom in


----------



## snowplower1

That's gonna get interesting being that both lakes are still around 40 or 45. What do you guys think, January gonna keep up the warmth, be average or get hammered? I see it either staying or going to the extreme. 

I'd like to see a like 2 big storms in january and 3 or 4 in february. I just dont want those dang 2" snows everyday like we had last year. That killed me


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;2074833 said:


> they will be fine, when the jan noreasters start hitting across an open lake!... wonder if they put the ice boom in


Dec16th or 32 degree lake temp ,no matter what /


----------



## leolkfrm

they are using the 4 letter word!...better put the tv in for the weekend grandview


----------



## Mike NY

I am shuffling off to Buffalo this weekend from the Albany area, what am i gonna run into 1 inch or 1 -7 ft?


----------



## grandview

Mike NY;2076305 said:


> I am shuffling off to Buffalo this weekend from the Albany area, what am i gonna run into 1 inch or 1 -7 ft?


what part?


----------



## snowplower1

Looks like a bust up this way. We'll be lucky to see an inch. Then we go right back to 50's almost to the end of december


----------



## grandview

A bust is if it snows everyday


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

I'm fine with this weather for a few more weeks... Or months!!


----------



## grandview

...............................................


----------



## snowplower1

grandview;2076385 said:


> A bust is if it snows everyday


Maybe for you guys but im still young, I wanna be out there! I have too much fun


----------



## leolkfrm

pretty much a salt event for everyone west of leroy and north of hamburg...staying under 32 degrees till tom


----------



## truckitup

looks like a snow-less December for Rochester NY. (Does not hurt my feelings) only 1.2 for the year so far.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Meanwhile up north were getting pounded


----------



## snowplower1

wish that was us getting hammered. new outlook says nothing for jan 1-15 average snow jan 15-31 and then above avg feb 1-15 and supposedly big snows the last half of feb


----------



## grandview

IPLOWSNO;2077286 said:


> Meanwhile up north were getting pounded


Kind of like,if a tree falls in the Shara desert does anyone hear it? Well,Tug hill the same way,if it snows there does anyone care?


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;2077345 said:


> wish that was us getting hammered. new outlook says nothing for jan 1-15 average snow jan 15-31 and then above avg feb 1-15 and supposedly big snows the last half of feb


I know. one salt run and that is it. I saw the same long range forecast as well. This might be worce then 2012/2013 winter. 54" of snow. I would like to get out some time though.


----------



## FordFisherman

IPLOWSNO;2077286 said:


> Meanwhile up north were getting pounded


Us snowless guys are gonna need pics or it never happened...


----------



## IPLOWSNO

FordFisherman;2077494 said:


> Us snowless guys are gonna need pics or it never happened...


----------



## FordFisherman

link not workin


----------



## IPLOWSNO

FordFisherman;2077542 said:


> link not workin


----------



## snowplower1

truckitup;2077487 said:


> I know. one salt run and that is it. I saw the same long range forecast as well. This might be worce then 2012/2013 winter. 54" of snow. I would like to get out some time though.


Ha I ddnt even get to salt. Not that I enjoy salting. I'm thinking we are gonna get a couple BIG storms that will make up for it. I'd rather do that than plow 2in 10 times


----------



## leolkfrm

local towns pounded the roads with salt, they turned white....what a waste be washed off by thursday, state did a dusting


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm;2077637 said:


> local towns pounded the roads with salt, they turned white....what a waste be washed off by thursday, state did a dusting


They're all worried about not depleting there salt so they will be using it any chance they get. Are you saYing they salted and it didn't even snow?


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;2077658 said:


> They're all worried about not depleting there salt so they will be using it any chance they get. Are you saYing they salted and it didn't even snow?


we had flurries here and below 32 temps...right after teh wet snow...salt was needed but not the amount they put down


----------



## grandview

45 outside right now.


----------



## leolkfrm

well christmas is here no snow....might as well be spring next week


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

leolkfrm;2081272 said:


> well christmas is here no snow....might as well be spring next week


I wish! I'd put the plow back just ask quick as I got it out. I still need to rebuild the front end on my truck, that how motivated I am this season.


----------



## snowplower1

It's been about a month and a half since I moved our plows. Might hook em up just to make sure since it's been so long. Anybody see 3-5 inches predicted Monday night? Weather channel and weather underground who areally the same I think now are calling for it. I'm hoping for it even though the new truck comes in Monday and plow gets put on Tuesday


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;2081394 said:


> It's been about a month and a half since I moved our plows. Might hook em up just to make sure since it's been so long. Anybody see 3-5 inches predicted Monday night? Weather channel and weather underground who areally the same I think now are calling for it. I'm hoping for it even though the new truck comes in Monday and plow gets put on Tuesday


been changing every 8 hours....they are not sure if it will be cold enough, seems we will see a couple of inches of rain this week, they keep mentioning ice!


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah I keep seeing it come and go. It will definitely be something to watch. Gonna get the chainsaw fixed just in case cause I don't like the sounds of all the ice talk just in case. 

The euro and gfs both now agree the or will hit the Oswego area but only the gfs predicts us getting snow. Euro says just a little


----------



## leolkfrm

they be guessing 3-5 ice and snow starting mon night, dont like the guess of no temps above 32 later in the week for about 5 straight days.....

this rain is making my lawn green up!


----------



## grandview

Now winter weather advisory.Rain,ice up to 2 inches of snow,but the temp seems warn for anything but rain.


----------



## snowplower1

It's already 34 here. It's supposed to be a high of 30 and low of 27 so I expect a dusting tonight and a couple inches during the day-Tuesday morning. I just want to be able to get one plow in from all this. If we don't plow even once before the end of this year that will be nuts!


----------



## truckitup

I hope it does not snow, we will break a all time record for no snow in December.


----------



## leolkfrm

temp be dropping, now rain is back for tues and wed


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

If we get anything in Rochester it will be south of thruway. Doubtful anything will accumulate lakeside.


----------



## truckitup

PremierSnowPlow;2082765 said:


> If we get anything in Rochester it will be south of thruway. Doubtful anything will accumulate lakeside.


now calling for 1-3 of **** wet snow, then ice, I figure I will at least have to salt maybe push the commercials lots. I was hoping for no snow. of cource that will change in a hour!!!!!


----------



## oarwhat

So the forecast has been all over the place this last week. Accuweather has been consistent with a little freezing rain to rain. 

National has been up and down with some snow/sleet to freezing rain to rain. Now they agree with Accuweather. 

Weather channel/ Wuderground/ Intelicast are all over the map  They've predicted any thing from 5" to 8" to rain!!! When I got up it was 3" to 5" I made coffee and it was 1" to 3" 

I'm going to agree with Accuweather / National but it's Buffalo so you never know


----------



## snowplower1

Got a quick coating. Out salting now hopefully that's all for tonight


----------



## leolkfrm

22 degrees and rain right now...makes for ice


----------



## precisioncare

leolkfrm;2083760 said:


> 22 degrees and rain right now...makes for ice


Yikes! Just a few flakes in the air here. Seems that the majority of the precip is staying north and obv still west of me right now


----------



## snowplower1

What a mess we had here. Started out fine with just heavy snow no problem. As soon as that rain started coming down around 6 it made plowing awful. Slush everywhere. Hoping it gets warm enough to really melt everything we got so I don't have to do any cleanup


----------



## oarwhat

So who plowed yesterday near Buffalo and who didn't? 

We got 1" heavy sleet and I plowed. I knew it wouldn't melt until at least days end. Also we haven't plowed yet so customers would expect it. It was only an 1" so I didn't have to but knew it would grow into a sloppy mess. Some huge lots didn't plow Walmart, Target, Kohl's, Sears. I'd bet 30% of all lots didn't get done.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Didn't plow at all here in Rochester. All melted by afternoon anyway..


----------



## grandview

I did. Being courteous since they paid 3 months worth of plowing and hasn't snowed yet.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

I would have if anyone called, but no one did so I didn't bother. Also don't want them to think I would start doing that all the time if we got that weather again.


----------



## snowplower1

I did all my properties, that was about 1-1.5 inches but sidewalks were all ice. I absolutely had to do my zero tolerance properties but i did all to get everyone out and get a feel for things again.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

snowplower1;2085034 said:


> I did all my properties, that was about 1-1.5 inches but sidewalks were all ice. I absolutely had to do my zero tolerance properties but i did all to get everyone out and get a feel for things again.


I didn't see anybody's driveways plowed in my area, only parking lots. That's the only reason I didn't plow.


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah that makes sense, no reason to plow driveways but definitely was a hazard for lots.


----------



## truckitup

I did the commercials last night as well. Could not believe how hard it started to rain about 3am.


----------



## truckitup

Well Rochester Ny crushed December records for 2015.

Warmest December ever, crushed it by several degrees. Last record was in the early 1900's. 

Least amount of snow for December, that also goes back to the early 1900's


----------



## grandview

truckitup;2085494 said:


> Well Rochester Ny crushed December records for 2015.
> 
> Warmest December ever, crushed it by several degrees. Last record was in the early 1900's.
> 
> Least amount of snow for December, that also goes back to the early 1900's


Same here. Now they are trying to get lake effect all the way up to us,but it looks like only up to OP/


----------



## truckitup

grandview;2085550 said:


> Same here. Now they are trying to get lake effect all the way up to us,but it looks like only up to OP/


They can have lake effect down south, and in Tug hill. Enjoying my seasonal contracts this year.


----------



## leolkfrm

so much for the snow staying south!...should only be a dusting


----------



## snowplower1

Nothing sticking yet here. What about where you guys are? Seems like ground temperatures are to warm


----------



## grandview

time to take a look,drives only every thing else is closed.


----------



## oarwhat

Got an inch here in Williamsville between 9 and 11 am. All melted on pavement by 1 pm or so.


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like some areas got hit pretty good


----------



## grandview

another inch maybe ,did a quick look around. Elma got banged with almost 10 inches the other day,


----------



## leolkfrm

alden got 12 in places....will get interesting tonight with freezing drizzle and snow, 3-5 depending where you are at


----------



## leolkfrm

going to get interesting today.  maybe, snow coming off ontario usually is, temp 33 degrees


----------



## grandview

temp is up but heading down tonight. didn't get the 3-5 they said for this morning need to make it through the cold on Monday then start warming up.


----------



## truckitup

Calling for 3-5 tonight in Webster NY of lake effect, but we all know how that can go. 0- 7ft..


----------



## snowplower1

yeah i'm scared to see what will even happen. Right now i told all my guys to wake up but we only have a dusting right now and nothing on the radar. either nothing will happen or we might get dumped on! we'll find out when we wake up i guess


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

About an inch right now in Greece where I am. They said it's supposed to be the worst at 3am, I'm gonna let it ride out till afternoon and go from there.


----------



## grandview

Snow streamers all night.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Still at about an inch here, did my 4 lots that have a 1" trigger and came back home. My lake side driveways have absolutely nothing, inland drives have an inch or less.


----------



## snowplower1

Big blow out here. Called for 4-8 got 1 inch. Worst part was it was just enough that I had to plow cause its so cold just salting would not have done the job


----------



## leolkfrm

brother texted me asking about snow, wants to play terry hills this weekend...lol


----------



## truckitup

Looks like it will get cold again next week. (well at least normal cold, maybe a little colder) Got all the trucks cleaned today, 41 outside


----------



## leolkfrm

they are starting to talk lake effect for beginning of next week....another bust?


----------



## oarwhat

I don't think it'll be a bust. I think the conditions must be comparable to some huge event we had before. I just hope most of it is to the south!!!


----------



## grandview

They sure are pushing the lake effect for next wk, but it looks like only an inch at a time.


----------



## grandview

Now its up to feet in some areas.


----------



## snowplower1

Just another 1-3 prediction for us. Winter has only just begun and I'm already sick of these dumb 1" snows. lf it snows I wanna see at least a half a foot so I don't feel like I'm plowing nothing. Grandview and that area am to keep getting the real lake effect. Ontario is doing nothing for us yet.


----------



## leolkfrm

well the rain has arrived...looks like cold and snow starting sun and all next week....new fuel tank in the truck so i guess tom its time to hang the plow again and put the ballast in....maybe even some diesel in the bed tank


----------



## snowplower1

I was gonna wait until Sunday! Gotta be in Buffalo tomorrow not something I enjoy lugging around for an hour drive


----------



## grandview

Don Paul has snow for a week,I bet he's in the bathroom with his weather stick now.


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like a short hard winter!...no temps above 32 for all next week either....we will see how accurate they are...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## truckitup

Just like last week get up every two hours and see if it has snowed. This lake effect is a PIA this year. Hope it stays in Buffalo......


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

http://www.democratandchronicle.com/story/news/2016/01/09/rochester-dodges-big-snowfall/78552436/


----------



## truckitup

That works for me..


----------



## leolkfrm

PremierSnowPlow;2092267 said:


> http://www.democratandchronicle.com/story/news/2016/01/09/rochester-dodges-big-snowfall/78552436/


nice, will get grandview up and about!


----------



## leolkfrm

gas tank is full , ballast is in the rear, snowplow is hung with care, hoping the snow wont be here!


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;2092590 said:


> gas tank is full , * ballast is in the rear*, snowplow is hung with care, hoping the snow wont be here!


your suppose to leave the fat chicks on Chippewa.


----------



## ShawcrossSR

Rainy in 45 on the east side of lake Ontario today! Supposed to turn into some lake effect later tonight and remain for most of the week! We will see i guess. I hope so, I can see grass yet again :/


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

I've seen grass all season, love it!


----------



## ShawcrossSR

PremierSnowPlow;2092661 said:


> I've seen grass all season, love it!


It's been a mild one that's for sure. Hopefully there's enough to go around this week!


----------



## leolkfrm

so the weathermen are almost right, said temp would drop around 4pm, 430 now, wind is here temp dropped 10 degrees so far, and snow flakes be falling, horizontally


----------



## ShawcrossSR

leolkfrm;2092736 said:


> so the weathermen are almost right, said temp would drop around 4pm, 430 now, wind is here temp dropped 10 degrees so far, and snow flakes be falling, horizontally


Haha yeah visibility is going to be great tomorrow


----------



## grandview

looks like by 7 the snow will be done.


----------



## leolkfrm

tues and wed looking like nasty driving weather


----------



## snowplower1

How's it looking out there for everyone? I'm seeing about 1/4" of ice on all pavement and sidewalks in Brockport. Nasty on any road that hadn't been salted yet. Should be fun salting in a few hours


----------



## grandview

one day of crappy weather and it seams like winter has been dragging on way to long.

Very windy last night and some of the snow froze to the lots.nothing to plow .


----------



## truckitup

grandview;2093090 said:


> one day of crappy weather and it seams like winter has been dragging on way to long.
> 
> Very windy last night and some of the snow froze to the lots.nothing to plow .


Is the lake effect getting close to you yet GV?


----------



## grandview

truckitup;2093372 said:


> Is the lake effect getting close to you yet GV?


It's closing in should be here later then done by midnight.then come back at 4am stay and put a couple of inches down. It was sunny all day though.


----------



## grandview

Must be a big storm. Don't Paul weather desk is red tonight


----------



## ShawcrossSR

I plowed 5 inches this am and another foot had accumulated by 5 pm east of lake ontario. It was a busy day!


----------



## leolkfrm

be a bust here so far...cold and icy...


----------



## grandview

leolkfrm;2093611 said:


> be a bust here so far...cold and icy...


well if your up north its on the way


----------



## leolkfrm

nope about 10 miles east of you, south of the 90


----------



## leolkfrm

leolkfrm;2093623 said:


> nope about 10 miles east of you, south of the 90


sorry hot wrong button should be 20

most we have is a dusting


----------



## grandview

Well about 3 to5 last night going to make a quick run to check things out before the next round comes


----------



## leolkfrm

not much snow, but wind blowing it around and making icy conditions


----------



## leolkfrm

with the wind calming down the snow stayed towards the airport, might have 3 inches general covering....


----------



## truckitup

A whole popping 1/2 in Rochester last night.


----------



## snowplower1

Yep and I've never seen so many people plowing a half inch. I couldn't believe it. I salted all my zero tolerance contracts and that was it. I wonder if people are bored or feel bad they are getting paid and haven't gone out much. Either way I wouldn't


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;2095406 said:


> Yep and I've never seen so many people plowing a half inch. I couldn't believe it. I salted all my zero tolerance contracts and that was it. I wonder if people are bored or feel bad they are getting paid and haven't gone out much. Either way I wouldn't


They were doing some plowing in Webster as well. I talked to some of the bigger copies this morning and they where trying to give there guys some hours so they still have them when it really snows. LOL... I salted all except one, that is in the shade and down hill that never gets sun so I could save on a little salt.

May be we can do some real plowing next week, lol.. Any one know how far Rochester is below normal in snow fall this season?


----------



## leolkfrm

light freezing drizzle on and off tonight, coating on untreated surfaces...be better by am, temp rising overnight


----------



## snowplower1

Are you guys salting your non zero tolerance contracts since e got freezing drizzle? I'm playing it by ear, gonna just get out and walk around to see if it's even a little slippery.


----------



## snowplower1

truckitup;2095446 said:


> They were doing some plowing in Webster as well. I talked to some of the bigger copies this morning and they where trying to give there guys some hours so they still have them when it really snows. LOL... I salted all except one, that is in the shade and down hill that never gets sun so I could save on a little salt.
> 
> May be we can do some real plowing next week, lol.. Any one know how far Rochester is below normal in snow fall this season?


Okay now that does make sense! Yeah we'll see about getting some real snow. They've caked for it enough times in the last 2 weeks that im not trusting them at all.


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;2095602 said:


> Are you guys salting your non zero tolerance contracts since e got freezing drizzle? I'm playing it by ear, gonna just get out and walk around to see if it's even a little slippery.


when in doubt, salt!...cut back on the amount used, but your records of salting will help in case of a slip and fall...might only be slippery in a few places but light salt means you did due diligence....


----------



## leolkfrm

wonder where the snow is...radar showing little, they have a warning up!


----------



## snowplower1

Here too, but not until tomorrow morning. We have flurries here but nothing acumulative


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

So I guess I should replace my pinion seal in case we do get this 7-13" that's predicted! Guess I'll fire up the stove in the garage and go at it.


----------



## leolkfrm

still bare ground....looks like grandview is or will be busy, at least throwing salt


----------



## grandview

what are you talking about? 3 inches down down and still snowing


----------



## leolkfrm

grandview;2097110 said:


> what are you talking about? 3 inches down down and still snowing


we just got enough snow to turn the roads white!


----------



## snowplower1

I'm out in elicotville today and boy was it coming down at holiday. Heard up in Brockport we had close to 2 inches. They're predicting 1-2 tonight, 3-5 tomorrow and 4-8 tomorrow night. We'll see how that works out! I'm excited to do some plowing


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

I was in brockport around 4 today and it was coming down really good, about 3-4" on the ground by 19 & Gilmore


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah that was the most out of anywhere we go. I got into town plowed my open store and figure I should go do everything else but everything had 1 inch unless it drifted. 
I plowed everything just because it's so cold and icy I wanted to scrape so I don't have to go heavy on the salt


----------



## grandview

just finished up with 6-8


----------



## leolkfrm

sun is looking good here


----------



## leolkfrm

storm is a bust here, barely 3 inches for the total


----------



## oarwhat

leolkfrm;2098187 said:


> storm is a bust here, barely 3 inches for the total


Be careful what you wish for!!


----------



## snowplower1

Officially like 6 inches here. I think Greece got about 8. It was quite the night of plowing. I had done fun that's for sure. That is until one of the truck started dumping oil out but we managed as always. Hope everyone else had some good runs


----------



## leolkfrm

with the wind, the grass is starting to show again!


----------



## ShawcrossSR

This shows a little bit of what my season has been like up until this point. Pretty new at the whole video thing, let me know what you think.


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;2098630 said:


> Officially like 6 inches here. I think Greece got about 8. It was quite the night of plowing. I had done fun that's for sure. That is until one of the truck started dumping oil out but we managed as always. Hope everyone else had some good runs


About the same in Webster, It just stopped snowing around noon today. Did not add up much today. Calling for a little snow tonight, Hope just a salt run and quick clean up run.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Other than spitting out a hub assembly on my truck while plowing the storm we did good. Ran out my 120 contracts with a bad hub and truck shaking then pulled it in my garage and replaced it and went back out for the second trip. Deff was a fun beginning to our season here in Rochester!


----------



## snowplower1

We had a trucks oil lines rust out and start pourng oil. Anybody do work in irondequiot? We have a few out that way and I heard it was nuts out there. I was in North Greece which was bad enough but I heard a final total for Irondequoit was 20 inches. That's a lot of snow considering it all fell between about 7 and 12


----------



## grandview

Did you guys check out the Buffalo News Saturday? They had a little blurb from Thumbtack( Angie list) type thing. It said people from Rochester are mostly likely to call for snowplowing in the country at an avg of 2 inches of snow. Erie county is rated 1st and the least amount of calls for plowing at 9.75 inches and Chicago came in second place of 8 inches before calling. So you guys in Rochester must know your a bunch of.....


----------



## truckitup

grandview;2102388 said:


> Did you guys check out the Buffalo News Saturday? They had a little blurb from Thumbtack( Angie list) type thing. It said people from Rochester are mostly likely to call for snowplowing in the country at an avg of 2 inches of snow. Erie county is rated 1st and the least amount of calls for plowing at 9.75 inches and Chicago came in second place of 8 inches before calling. So you guys in Rochester must know your a bunch of.....


Yes, Rochester is one of the lowest paid for snow plowing in the country, and the hardest customers to satisfy. I got a call the other day when it snowed 3/4 of a inch of snow, why I haven't you plowed yet. (3 inch trigger contract) I had to shovel a path to get my garbage can down to the road.

Then I got called because I plowed a (3 in trigger contract) with 2.75 inches on it and it was snowing at 2 inches an hour of lake effect. That was a per trip customer..... Cant win Rochester people are picky!!!!!!!!!

Commercial contracts I never here them peep from.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

truckitup;2102407 said:


> Yes, Rochester is one of the lowest paid for snow plowing in the country, and the hardest customers to satisfy. I got a call the other day when it snowed 3/4 of a inch of snow, why I haven't you plowed yet. (3 inch trigger contract) I had to shovel a path to get my garbage can down to the road.
> 
> Then I got called because I plowed a (3 in trigger contract) with 2.75 inches on it and it was snowing at 2 inches an hour of lake effect. That was a per trip customer..... Cant win Rochester people are picky!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Commercial contracts I never here them peep from.


Some of these people here expect so much and think they're the only customer, it pisses me off!


----------



## leolkfrm

well a little more rain and it will be bike season!


----------



## truckitup

leolkfrm;2103826 said:


> well a little more rain and it will be bike season!


Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## grandview

Dusting came through last night,


----------



## leolkfrm

yup...heavier to the south, now those 3-5 for next week look rain events


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Rochester driveway guys are putting themselves out of business. I am lucky that I get nearly zero complaints from residential customers. I have known most of them for years and they are 12 month clients. There are numerous gentleman advertising 169.99 unlimited plowing. I don't care if its a two car drive, $225 to start. I have received mailers at my home from some on this forum. I don't know how some make any profit. Thank god for commercial, salt and overnight 1/2 inchers. I would rather stay home or get a winter job than do $400 drives for 169-189. I apologize if I sound rude, but only we can drive the price up.


----------



## snowplower1

I wish we could. I still bid all my drives at 400-500 because I don't normally do them so I try to make it worth my while but these guys that do it on the side are killing the driveway market. There's a good reason my dad stopped doing drives years ago.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I agree, part timers and break downers are killing it. We have dwindled from 80 to 60 to 40 over the last 4 years. I am fine with that. I kept the core resi's that we work with all year. Picked up lots along the way and I am very happy. I always liked having a truck on a tight 50 drive route, but it is impracticable to compete with guys working on volume, who barely show up.


----------



## snowplower1

Yep. I'll be honest I don't like doing driveways anyway. I enjoy a big open parking lot and just plowing through it. It's more fun for me. What we really need is 3 years in a row where we repeat last year. They'd all go out of business but then again we'd take a bad hit too which wouldn't be fun


----------



## grandview

Maybe a half inch fell tonight, Keep bidding high and don't worry about those other guys.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

We start our driveways out at 240$, it's so hard to compete with 90% of the guys in Rochester because they're all starting at 140$ and up for unlimited. I've had customers tell me I'm crazy, stupid, robbing them, etc when I tel them how much it cost for the season. I've also had customers turn me down and then call me halfway through the season asking if I still have room and how much it will cost. When I tell them the same price I told them at the beginning of the season they again think I'm crazy but 95% of the time they end up signing a contract. 

I think, in my opinion, that in Rochester its tough to compete with resi's because these guys are out here getting laid off from their jobs or whatever it be and they're going out buyin a plow or they're going out and buying a lawnmower, trailer, weed wacker and then plow and starting out at such low prices that they're just killing the competition and ruining it for everyone else. 

I also talked to a guy who has been plowing on the side for over 20 years and has never adjusted his prices, just kept them the same every year and he's only charging 150$ for most of his driveways.. When he asked me how much i start at he almost **** himself and asked how I can charge so much.


----------



## truckitup

Commercials jobs and salt have gone down as well. We just do them more tips so the $$$ look higher, in the end I do a 70% contract and 30% per trip with a mixture of both. My residential truck has a very tight RT that is the only way to make money on that side. $250-300 is the norm for driveways around Webster. 

Getting harder and harder to make any money if you are a legit company. The part timers and people who do it for beer money are killing us. 

Per tip customers complain when you come for service and contracts complain you are not there enough. Had a customer ask me the other day why my turn around time is not an hour. lol... anyone want a new customer... lol...


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

They're getting harder and harder to please I feel like. They want everything right away, always want to be first and always expect their driveway to be clear blacktop.. It makes me not want to do any resi anymore it's just too big a pain in the ass


----------



## leolkfrm

so the jan thaw appears to be here....next round of snow in a week....wonder if march will be a lion


----------



## leolkfrm

maybe its time to drop the blade off!...no sign of real snow till at least the 10th


----------



## kennyh

This is our first year doing residential driveways all on contracts no complaints . Starting at $300 per contract.


----------



## grandview

kennyh;2108798 said:


> This is our first year doing residential driveways all on contracts no complaints . Starting at $300 per contract.


Double what other guys in your area are charging.


----------



## snowplower1

I'm hoping all this warm weather means we might get one or two 15 inch storms. Wouldn't mind getting a few. But march I'll be okay without snow, I'd rather be able to work on getting my boat ready for summer and for summer work


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

kennyh;2108798 said:


> This is our first year doing residential driveways all on contracts no complaints . Starting at $300 per contract.


Thank god! Hopefully we can get more guys around here to start around 250-300 and we will be back to normal. I see a guy around here with lettering on his truck for unlimited plowing for 169$


----------



## grandview

- Average snow after Groundhog Day: 29.5 inches
- Percent of season's snow after Groundhog Day: 32 percent
- Average last date of measurable snow: April 10



Despite being in a prime lake snowbelt, Buffalo's seasonal snow shuts off a bit earlier than you might think.

From late winter into early spring, Lake Erie ice cover reaches its maximum and water temperatures over any unfrozen expanses reach their minimum. This, combined with less cold air masses spilling from Canada, means less persistent lake-effect snow. 

But a late-season Nor'easter moving close enough to the seaboard can wrap snow into Buffalo if the near-surface air is cold enough.


----------



## grandview

South towns are going to get 8-14 in the next day or two. They came out with a warning for that snow. Other parts of the country,the sky would be falling.


----------



## BUFF

grandview;2114464 said:


> Other parts of the country,the sky would be falling.


Isn't that a everyday occurrence.....


----------



## grandview

BUFF;2114534 said:


> Isn't that a everyday occurrence.....


more is some parts.


----------



## BUFF

grandview;2114548 said:


> more is some parts.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## truckitup

grandview;2114548 said:


> more is some parts.


LMAO!!!!! 8-14 is just another day, and you better be able to see blacktop by 7am. lol.. Other places get named storms for that much snow, we call it Monday.

Calling for 5-10 up in Webster tomorrow, south of RT 104 1-3 in Rochester.


----------



## snowplower1

Grandview, Can't Lake Erie generate lake effect for you now because it has been so warm? I heard Lake Erie is almost all melted. 

I can't figure out what is gonna happen tonight-tomorrow. Hoping the snow holds off till afternoon.


----------



## leolkfrm

only ice is at west end...less than 2%


----------



## grandview

snowplower1;2114595 said:


> Grandview, Can't Lake Erie generate lake effect for you now because it has been so warm? I heard Lake Erie is almost all melted.
> 
> I can't figure out what is gonna happen tonight-tomorrow. Hoping the snow holds off till afternoon.


When its warn ,moisture raises and the cold air and wind take over,boom,7 feet of snow fall on you.

I think we got an inch or two this morning hard to tell with the wind blowing.,


----------



## snowplower1

Right that's why I was saying lakw effect is not over for buffalo yet. Usually it's over by January cause Erie is frozen. We got half an inch. Just salted, calling 4-8 today


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Boring! I am just about to call it a season and put truck 3 the super back-up out of commission. LQ4 has broken manifold bolts and a small leak. Heads may need to be pulled. May just drop a high lift cam in her replace the valve train. Retire 'ol girl from working and make sports cars cry! LOL. That is where my head is going to this winter.


----------



## snowplower1

Was in Greece and theres nothing, go up to north greec to check out my sites there and its just starting to accumulate so I threw salt. Went over to Hilton there's like 5 inches of snow...


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Hilton @ 7 last I heard.


----------



## snowplower1

I'll believe it. That site closed at 4 so we'll check up on it a couple hours before opening. I'm just waiting for the band to drop like they predicted so we can get out and do some plowing


----------



## grandview

So we go from 1-3 Friday to 6-8 .


----------



## leolkfrm

sun is out here, cold, total snowfall might be 3 inches since yesterday, the band been going around us...

i understand parts of hamlin have 12 inches


----------



## truckitup

Got about 6-8 inches in Webster Ny. The wind was crazy, lots of drifts. 5 miles down the road 2-3 inches.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Well here we go fellers. Just fired up a truck and heading out to get started opening my 0500 lot. Do the initial cleanup and make rounds until 5pm when it is nap time. Have fun, be safe and git-r-done.


----------



## snowplower1

Have fun and be safe you to! Just finished my first prop. It's coming down now


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Anybody alive out there? I would call that about 22+ inches on the westside of Rochester. Gates and Chili. I swear it was snowing 4 inches an hour from 6 until 10. Finally all done (slept from 9 to 1 overnight)


----------



## snowplower1

Bearly alive out here. What a Day and bought. 4 inches an hour is a pretty good estimate to be honest. I spent my whole day while plowing and driving why it is that there is 6 inches of snow on the ground but yes we were just there 2 hours ago. We just couldn't keep up but what's worse is we kept up Bether than most. 
Nobody should have been allowed on the roads, we might have kept up much better had they closed them because our guys kept getting caught in accident 
7th snowiest day in Rochester history.
Oh and just as I was getting on top of things this morning looking like I might get home early, my plow starts lifting real slow and spitting plow fluid. Bar o-ring seal


----------



## leolkfrm

well for those that didnt have enough fun this week....supposed to repeat again wed and thurs next week!


----------



## snowplower1

Seen that today. I can't wait...kidding 
I'd be okay if they kept the trend of sucking and predictions and this misses. Gonna need some time to recoup.

Plus most of my sites have like 75 percent of the stacking spaces taken up already. Some are maxed out already.


----------



## oarwhat

leolkfrm;2120203 said:


> well for those that didnt have enough fun this week....supposed to repeat again wed and thurs next week!


You guys asked for it!!! I warned you be careful what you wish for!! As far as next week they can't predict tomorrow. Let's wait and see.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I have plenty of room on most accounts for more snow. I have only one that may require a skid to help relocate. Bring it on, I have a pair of 1.5 acre accounts next door to each other that I would love to plow another 20 inches on. Now I just have to decide if I should pre-salt this ice today....


----------



## snowplower1

Ultra let me know what you decide on presalting. I'm undecided as well. Pre salting is one of the trickiest things


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

We are going to pre-salt, just waiting for the front to arrive. As soon as precipitation starts, we will hit them. All the lots are bone dry from the sun yesterday, so I wanted to wait until just before. Other wise traffic moves it all around, I really need to get into liquids. payup


----------



## snowplower1

I'm doing the same. as soon as i see it starting, i'll start doing lots and everyone else will hit the sidewalks. I would not mind it just never doing anything... i just need the space to build the stuff for liquids. i think i could do it but i definitely want to start doing all my sidewalks with liquid and then get into the lots after.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Just got in. Not much happening, but enough to justify a light treatment. 

I just realize my driveway has to be one of the worst around. I think I am going to break out the walk behind and give it a small treatment before someone slips and dies. LOL. I let mine get BAD on Tuesday and took out most of my stakes and rolled the lawn. Looks like amateur hour over here.


----------



## snowplower1

It can't look worse than mine. My neighbors probably think we suck because our driveway is never done and when it is we do a fast crap job cause we want to sleep. 
Yeah not much either I thought when it started we were gonna get hit hard but it warmed up real quick. I'm lightly doing everything as well


----------



## truckitup

Way to go Rochester plow guy's. 22 inches in 12 hours, and almost all of us had black top by 7am the next morning. That would crush most cities.


----------



## snowplower1

http://www.democratandchronicle.com...ve-hour-rochester-commute-snowstorm/80462926/

I'm gonna make a thread about this later but figured you guys might get a laugh out of it. The nerve of some people


----------



## leolkfrm

add this one to it...when will people learn
http://www.whec.com/news/plowing-contractor-registry-monroe-county/4053655/?cat=565


----------



## leolkfrm

oarwhat;2120282 said:


> You guys asked for it!!! I warned you be careful what you wish for!! As far as next week they can't predict tomorrow. Let's wait and see.


yup, keeps changing, now talking maybe ice event!


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2120483 said:


> We are going to pre-salt, just waiting for the front to arrive. As soon as precipitation starts, we will hit them. All the lots are bone dry from the sun yesterday, so I wanted to wait until just before. Other wise traffic moves it all around, I really need to get into liquids. payup


as long as there is some residue on the ground it seems baest to salt as the icing starts(if you can quickly cover your accounts)...otherwise it seems to crust more..liquids may be a better solution, 
but, it seems you need several methods for the best solution!


----------



## leolkfrm

maybe im too old school....for years i remember putting snow tires on my cars, because we live in western ny!

all season tires 25 years ago had more traction than the ones they are making now....again people need to go back to taking care of themselves!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Half of the people having issues Tuesday I saw stuck had less than half life on all season tires, let alone snows. We have snowtires on all of our vehicles, be it my plow trucks, or the wifes grocery getter. 

I do not understand some folks that are well off enough to afford the $800 for dedicated snow tires and wheels, but would rather buy a new IPhone so they can go on facebook while stuck in a ditch and blame it on the municipalities. I am very thankful for the way my father raised my brothers and I, because many people complaining need to be taking out back and kicked in the rear.


----------



## snowplower1

People are so stupid. Don't they realize if they do that it will only hurt us real contractors. There problem is they're hiring these hack jobs that are charging nothing expecting the world.


----------



## leolkfrm

so will it be 1 inch of rain wed or ? then snow thursday


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Leolkfrm I have no idea, we will have to wait and see. I will say it sucks to work that hard just to have all the snow melt down so quick. I wanted to hit the trails another day.

Tons of people struggled with this last storm with trucks going down and mentally going down I guess. I got phone calls from contracters I barely know asking me if they could borrow my back-up truck. F NO!

Residential Clients I lost to low ballers over the years, calling for help (which I did some of in the evening.) Referrals for residential work because their guy had not been back since 7am. 12 hour turn around is unacceptable.

hopefully some "contractors" step back and realize when you put 60 accounts to one truck in a storm you are fudged. It may work on 3 inches, but not what we had. I would rather have a few less jobs and handle them properly, than look like an arse after the snow clears.


----------



## snowplower1

Agreed, I struggled mentally for the most part. We had a hard time getting to places in good timing because of traffic but it was really just me stressing out over things when I shouldn't have. By the end we were all very cranky. 

It looks like rain Wednesday and Thursday morning then Thursday night we will get lake effect. They're saying 4 inches for us. Hopefully there is no rapid freeze. 

Anybody else have quite a lot of refreeze? I was at all our LoCzech zzza car


----------



## truckitup

snowplower1;2122128 said:


> Agreed, I struggled mentally for the most part. We had a hard time getting to places in good timing because of traffic but it was really just me stressing out over things when I shouldn't have. By the end we were all very cranky.
> 
> It looks like rain Wednesday and Thursday morning then Thursday night we will get lake effect. They're saying 4 inches for us. Hopefully there is no rapid freeze.
> 
> Anybody else have quite a lot of refreeze? I was at all our LoCzech zzza car


Oh yea!!!!! Lots of refreeze... it was like a full salt run. lol... I have not herd about the 4 inches of snow yet? I can bet you that if it says Lake Effect it will snow in Webster.


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah now it's gone. Maybe just an inch or so now Thursday night. 

Yeah I used about 10 bags because I waste salt when I use my salter for spot salting. Plus I only salted the areas people walk and let the rest melt from the sun. Going back out in the morning to check again. Hoping to find just a little, id like to get back fast getting a little tired of salting


----------



## snowplower1

Today sucked! Just so much ice this morning. I usually spread about 2.5 tons of salt, I put down over 4 today. Couldn't believe how much ice there was on some of my lots. As soon as the sun came out around 10 everything went to blacktop. I think everything ended up being pretty good for openings. 

How did you guys do with the ice


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Looks like Rochester is gonna get a little bit of snow tomorrow into Wednesday? Close to a foot further west.


----------



## truckitup

Yep, forecast is changing every couple hours. it still going to be enough to push. I here there will more snow on the West side of Rochester to Buffalo. Up to a foot on that side.


----------



## snowplower1

Looking like a bit more of an ice event and some snow. How are you guys gonna handle it? Im thinking start salting as soon as it starts and then push whatever snow falls and salt again in the morning


----------



## icudoucme

I'll say north of 104 east of batavia gets 2-4" 1 plow 2 salts 2 icemelts.. Just my guess


----------



## truckitup

icudoucme;2125582 said:


> I'll say north of 104 east of batavia gets 2-4" 1 plow 2 salts 2 icemelts.. Just my guess


Sounds about right. I am going to do 1st round of salt as it is raining just before the snow starts, then plow then salt again. I do not want the lots to look like they did the last storm. They iced up big time.

This might be the last storm (hopping) it is, I want to leave a good impression.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

So, how about all that snow? It 0300 now and just a bit of ice. Possibly an inch moving in around 0400 and snowing until???? I am so glad I rested up yesterday. Boring!!!!! Heading out to get started again.


----------



## truckitup

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2125831 said:


> So, how about all that snow? It 0300 now and just a bit of ice. Possibly an inch moving in around 0400 and snowing until???? I am so glad I rested up yesterday. Boring!!!!! Heading out to get started again.


Just sitting here in parking lot. Salted once. Waiting to see if waiting too see if that band from Buffalo will make it into Webster.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I was sitting in a lot, came home awhile ago for a sandwich, woke up the kid and got yelled by the wife. PERFECT! Is it spring?


----------



## snowplower1

Ha! By the looks of it spring may be here next week. Most of my lots were already blacktop from the salt I put down yesterday. I'm just going back over them and hoping we don't get another burst of snow


----------



## truckitup

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2125834 said:


> I was sitting in a lot, came home awhile ago for a sandwich, woke up the kid and got yelled by the wife. PERFECT! Is it spring?


LMAO..... Been there...


----------



## icudoucme

truckitup;2125833 said:


> Just sitting here in parking lot. Salted once. Waiting to see if waiting too see if that band from Buffalo will make it into Webster.


Yeah this was a disappointment. I really wanted to push some snow. Well at least i got to get some sleep!


----------



## snowplower1

Must be nice. I was salting from 1-10. Salted everything twice. Really hope this week is the last of snow. I'm getting sick of salting


----------



## icudoucme

Last night was a nice surprise north of 104 had some nice light snow. Plow salt and sidewalks.


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah about an inch in some parts up there and 2-3 around others. Everything else had a nice dusting


----------



## leolkfrm

well winter may be about over, warmer and rain for mid week, riding season may come early, so will field prep for the farmers, so work season will be starting!...14 weeks of hit it hard...


----------



## snowplower1

I'm okay with that! There may be some times later in March we get down to 20-25 for lows so it's possible we might go out a time or 2 again. I'm ready for warmth, I can work on getting the boat ready for the water


----------



## leolkfrm

downside to warm weather, may shut down sap production for maple syrup

some idiot slide across my front lawn during last slush and ice storm and left me 200 ft of tire gouges, now the ins co wants me to get the estimates and email them in.....wonder if they will pay me for doing their work?


----------



## leolkfrm

topdressing wheat/hay fields has begun, weather was awesome Franklinville way, lots of sap collection still underway


----------



## snowplower1

Today was awesome. Broke the record high. I took some stakes out today. Thinking end of next week I may fix rut repairs and then the week after maybe start spring cleanup. What is your guys timeline for repairs and spring cleanup


----------



## leolkfrm

will march go out like a lion?....10 day looks questionable next week


----------



## snowplower1

I was noticing that. March is notorious for that. I was just thinking I'm playing it by ear on that week because of those lows. I just had a dream 10 inches showed up for that week ha!


----------



## truckitup

Still snow piles here in Webster. 

I think I will start doing repair work about 4/1. You never know what can happen in March in Rochester. Plus there is no top soil yet, You can find it at $50 a yard. 

I did get one call from a customer yesterday wanting plow damage fixed this week. Not going to happen.


----------



## snowplower1

Ha yeah definitely not this week. I see only piles from loaders here in brockport Greece and Henrietta. Garden factory has it


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Stakes do not come out until April 1. I turned over some sod we rolled, but that is it until contracts expire. There is dry covered topsoil around for $30/yard, which is still outrageous. If things still look mild around the 25th, I will start that process. 

Boy was it nice yesterday though. I power blew my house and brought in 6 yards of Clean-fill to add to the other 10 I have. Building some slightly raised beds and planting! Probably going to mulch my house this weekend with a tiny stand on track machine and move the fill. Sweet!


----------



## leolkfrm

chance of flurries and cold for st pats weekend!....but it can change, after all its western ny


----------



## snowplower1

Lookin like there could be one or 2 plows left and a few salting events. I hope that changes cause I don't wanna out stuff back on my truck unless it's going away for the year


----------



## leolkfrm

hope they dont start salting the roads again, finally cleaning up enough to think about taking the bike out


----------



## truckitup

leolkfrm;2130522 said:


> hope they dont start salting the roads again, finally cleaning up enough to think about taking the bike out


I here you on that. The towns have a crap load of salt left so if it even gets close you know they will put it down.


----------



## snowplower1

Oh they will the second snow starts falling. Are you guys thinking anything will actually stick? Debating whether or not it's even going to be worth putting the salter on


----------



## truckitup

I think it ill just stick to grass and roof tops of cars. It is going to go down into the low 20's at night, The only thing that might need salt is north facing blds.

The parking lots are warm, but if it still wet at 4am and 22 out side who knows. Better to be safe then sorry. Plus temps are up and down all next week as well. 

Just think if you put it on you will not need it. If you do not put it on you will. lol....


----------



## snowplower1

You make a very good point. That is usually the case. I'm gonna put it on tonight or tomorrow morning. I think that's the only thing I'm worried about is that if it doesn't dry up before night it will create ice. Hopefully it's a windy day before temps drop that way it dries fast


----------



## leolkfrm

most likely need to check and spot salt in am, things are drying, but you need to be able to show you salted for slip and fall stupid people who think summer is here


----------



## snowplower1

Yep I'm out checking to. Only stopped at 2 so far and one had ice


----------



## leolkfrm

lawn rolling season has begun!...around the snow fakes!


----------



## snowplower1

What is that 4 weeks earlier than last year?


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;2131392 said:


> What is that 4 weeks earlier than last year?


ground is dry enough!...might be too wet with april showers

looks like ice season may be back for some tonight


----------



## snowplower1

That would be me out may be back for. I'm just hoping temperatures never go below 32


----------



## leolkfrm

well i guess it decided...an ice event for many...rain for the rest, there goes the start of riding season till we get teh roads washed again!


----------



## leolkfrm

wow what a cycle of weather...60 today, teens by tues night!...maybe some snow


----------



## snowplower1

I really hope not. I need to get my truck fixed first! Hit something the other morning and messed up my passenger door so it is unpleasant to drive because a lot of air comes in.


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1;2134068 said:


> I really hope not. I need to get my truck fixed first! Hit something the other morning and messed up my passenger door so it is unpleasant to drive because a lot of air comes in.


get the gorilla tape out, the roller coaster temp ride is starting again


----------



## leolkfrm

wow forecast looks more like fall than spring!


----------



## oarwhat

Most guys have pulled their stakes and some have pulled their machines. Well I think there's going to be tons of ripped up grass. And lots of running around to get set back up. I NEVER pull stakes or equipment until. April 15 or I have a clear forecast until then.


----------



## snowplower1

I came very close a few times to fixing my ruts but each time they're looked like a chance at more snow. Definitely glad i haven't. I pulled the attached on the properties i do because most of them have been taken and i don't need them anymore as they're all curbs.


----------



## truckitup

Maybe it just be couple salt runs, I hope. Rochester does not look bad Sat night 1-3 but most of that will melt. Then 1-3 Monday during the day, that should melt. But there will be those customers who call when there is .25 inches of snow for a scrap. The ground temp is warm.


----------



## leolkfrm

temp not going above 30 for a couple of days....nights will be cold....but the snow that was showing for next weekend in the 10 day is gone!....hope it stays that way


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I am not happy about loading ballast back into my trucks and getting salt all over them again, but it is what it is. Heading over to my unit to start that process soon. 

Like usual all off my stakes are still up, I learned a few years back to leave them for a while. I ask all my residential clients not to pull them unless they want their lawn rolled and $2 per missing stake billed. Commercials never touch them.

Looks like we are plowing here. Looks like 3-4 inches, possibly 4-6 where I am by Monday afternoon. Then we get to wash everything, AGAIN!


----------



## truckitup

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2135500 said:


> I am not happy about loading ballast back into my trucks and getting salt all over them again, but it is what it is. Heading over to my unit to start that process soon.
> 
> Like usual all off my stakes are still up, I learned a few years back to leave them for a while. I ask all my residential clients not to pull them unless they want their lawn rolled and $2 per missing stake billed. Commercials never touch them.
> 
> Looks like we are plowing here. Looks like 3-4 inches, possibly 4-6 where I am by Monday afternoon. Then we get to wash everything, AGAIN!


This sucks.......... I plowed one time in March, now might have to plow a month later. Just got all my crap back on the trucks.... I hope it just becomes a commercial run......


----------



## snowplower1

I'm not putting my plows on until i absolutely have to. This is ridiculous were in April! At the least I'm just hoping we get nothing tonight. I wanna watch the Syracuse game and actually sleep tonight


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I just put one back together. The other will only take about 15 minutes. I am mostly worried having to clean salt off everything again. It took me a while to get into all the nooks and crannies. Hoping only my Stake body goes out.

Are you guys going to charge the seasonal clients a trip? contacts were up at 23:59 March 31! :laughing:

I haven't decided if I have the balls for that decision after such a light year. Last two years no question.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I noticed a lot of loaders and skids are "missing" from a bunch of medium to large lots. I almost feel bad for those guys if we get more than an inch or two.


----------



## leolkfrm

Saturday Night 04/02 100% / 3-5 in
Snow. Snow will be heavy at times this evening.
Low 24F. Winds NW at 15 to 25 mph. 
Chance of snow 100%.
3 to 5 inches of snow expected. 
Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.


----------



## leolkfrm

Sunday 04/03 40% / < 1 in
Windy with snow showers in the morning.
High near 30F. Winds WNW at 20 to 30 mph.
Chance of snow 40%. 
Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph

Sunday Night 04/03 
100% / 3-5 in
Snow likely. Low 24F. 
Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. 
Chance of snow 100%. 
Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches.

Monday 04/04 90% / 1-3 in
Occasional snow showers. 
High 27F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. 
Chance of snow 90%. 
Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.

wish i had seen that groundhog...would have shot his ass


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

UltraLwn&Lndscp;2135562 said:


> I just put one back together. The other will only take about 15 minutes. I am mostly worried having to clean salt off everything again. It took me a while to get into all the nooks and crannies. Hoping only my Stake body goes out.
> 
> Are you guys going to charge the seasonal clients a trip? contacts were up at 23:59 March 31! :laughing:
> 
> I haven't decided if I have the balls for that decision after such a light year. Last two years no question.


I'm only plowing those who call, haha


----------



## leolkfrm

state is running with plows down,for blowing snow...lots of salt going down again, more snow all week showing on weather underground....major storm thurs fri in 10 day


----------



## snowplower1

I had to salt. It was icy. That storm for next weekend is new.... Can't wait for that


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

yee haw! I fielded plenty of phone calls today from existing residential clients and "new" ones asking if we would plow. Of course we will, for "per trip pricing". Nobody minds. 

Thursday/Friday storm is too early too tell, could be 1.25 inches of rain or 8-12 inches of concrete, I will not discuss the potential of a mix and major damage. 

I already mulched a few properties and did a bunch of bed clean-ups. I shined up the mowers last week. Now this. No worries I guess.


----------



## leolkfrm

they seem pretty sure about the 5-8 tonight


----------



## PremierSnowPlow




----------



## snowplower1

Yep looks like this is a sure thing for tonight. I just put my plow and my dad's on. Every one else's were still on. Just hope everyone is still got it. It's been a month to the date since we all were out


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Be safe fellers. May your tires have traction, and your blades stay out of the mud!


----------



## leolkfrm

well its a bust again...ice and wet snow...amounts vary by location....looks like the thursday storm not happening


----------



## leolkfrm

it sucks!...18 degrees, no birds chirping, going to be sunny....but it is april....even with snow should still be 30 and above....guess the grass seed i put in can be considered a frost seeding


----------



## snowplower1

monday was fun. I seen a few places one being a walmart that didn't plow they just salted. It showed this morning because everyone that plowed and salted there properties had blacktop with minimal refreeze. anyone that just salted, it half melted and by this morning the lot was an ice rink. I seen a lot of lots with a crazy amount of ice. this morning was the part i didnt like because there was a lot of spotty refreeze and it was so cold it needed a good amount of salt to keep slippery free. 

it looks like friday and saturday morning could need salt. sunday has the possibility of plowable. looks like sunday will be the end of it though. all high 50's and 60's there on out. Can't wait!


----------



## leolkfrm

we will see seems to change every 6 hrs....hope the warm is back...time to get back to the summer job


----------



## leolkfrm

and the salting begins again!


----------



## snowplower1

Yep. I am justabout finished salting for the day. Figured I'd put it down now for the snow were getting today and if we get any tomorrow. Looks like it's actually over though after the weekend


----------



## leolkfrm

Thumbs Up...finally the 10 day is showing an end to winter, cool at night but 60s during the day


----------



## snowplower1

I'll take it! Rut repair early this week. Got a couple places to mulch and then all spring cleanups! I can't wait for 80's


----------



## truckitup

It is over


----------



## leolkfrm

truckitup;2137186 said:


> It is over




although i do remember snow in may


----------



## leolkfrm

29 degrees, a layer of snow on everything....40 degrees and 1/2 inch of rain mon


----------



## snowplower1

Only here can we get snow sticking on the ground by 9pm at night and 40 by 5am. I dont see a chance at needing to salt


----------



## leolkfrm

and get sun burned 3 days later! prsport


----------



## snowplower1

I'm okay with that. As long as it stays that kinda weather!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

How are the WNY brethren doing? What a summer so far, eh?


----------



## snowplower1

Been a crazy hot and dry summer! It's been great for boating. Makes me think it's not going to be cold enough to get much snow this year. 
Weather channel, AccuWeather and farmers almanac all agree Northeast is getting above average snowfall.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Hot and dry for sure. Let it rain!


----------



## speedy1wrc

It's hard to say. The warm/scorching weather could keep the snow down, or it cod murder us. The warm lake can be a boon or bust. 

Working in the shop has been brutal. Too hot. But the truck is getting a new transmission so it will make it through the season.


----------



## FredG

Cold and snowy, Hopefully.


----------



## leolkfrm

the old timers say, the hotter the summer, the colder the winter.....lawns are just greening up after a long dry brown spell....crops are hurting,


----------



## truckitup

Time will tell. I think who ever gets the winds off the lakes will get some pretty heavy snow amounts. Other then that sweeting my a** off


----------



## snowplower1

the lake is almost 70 degrees. truckitup is right, whoever has the winds will be getting pummeled this year. Looks like everyone is in agreement that the northeast in general is going to get hit with quite a lot of snow. I'm hoping for lots of snow! one of my best conracts switched to per trip this year


----------



## leolkfrm

warm lakes and noreasters in jan....ground will take that long to cool down after this summer


----------



## snowplower1

I'm not sure it will take that long. I agree longer than usual but I think if we get a few cooler weeks of November the ground will be cool enough for December. I'm hoping November is a snowy month, I don't want to landscape into December like last year


----------



## FredG

Over here our big storms blow off Erie. Ontario usually blows towards Tug hill etc and north of the NYS thruway.


----------



## Cardinal L&L

Anybody Plow in Ontario or Geneseo i have routes out there I Can sub or you can plow in our equipment? We are also looking for operators for loaders and trucks, routes from Albion to Ontario and North Greece to Geneseo and everywhere in between.


----------



## to_buy

leolkfrm said:


> time to start a weather thread for our crazy weather!
> 
> 20 degrees last night at 9pm
> 
> 6am...37 degrees!


Are you any where near Alfred new York?


----------



## leolkfrm

to_buy said:


> Are you any where near Alfred new York?


no, genesee county


----------



## snowplower1

First snow for many tonight! quite early in the year. Doesn't look like any accumulation or need for service. Too bad these temps aren't sticking around. supposed to be almost 70 next week


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Here we go. Hopefully this will help the leaves come down for us.


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah really! It should be nice if I can finish landscaping early. I'm hoping after my grass cheers next week nothing grows again. When do you expect to stop cutting


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Here we go. Hopefully this will help the leaves come down for us.


You getting rain now? Sleet was coming down here early morning. Covered the cars a little. I got City sidewalk to do. Called if off today. Didn't look like they wanted to do to much anyways. Cold rainy.


----------



## leolkfrm

hmmm....guess i better leave this 75 degree weather and get back to wny...lol...not!....still lots of above freezing weather


----------



## leolkfrm

wife got sick sooo back in the damp rainy wny....

predictions for first snow accumulations?


----------



## snowplower1

I'm thinking first salt run is coming around November 15th. First plowable event I think only if the winds are right we'll see plowing this month


----------



## truckitup

I say 1st salt run 13 of November and the 1st push 22 of December. In Webster NY.


----------



## snowplower1

I could live with that. Though I think December is going to start with a lot of plowing. I would love getting a bunch of salt events up until December


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Stop it guys! Leaves need to drop! Regardless we are ready. Salt events are fine but the maples and oaks need to drop.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I want a vacation in between landscape and snow. I will not hold my breath.


----------



## leolkfrm

maybe another thanksgiving snow storm?


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like temps above freezing till at least the 12th


----------



## snowplower1

hey guys, I am just looking around for good prices on snowplow stakes. I know theres lowcostmarkers.com and discountsnowstakes.com. But i am looking for somewhere local in the rochester area that has similar prices


----------



## leolkfrm

Sunday 11/20 *90*% / *5-8* in

Snow along with gusty winds at times. Temps nearly steady in the mid 30s. Winds NW at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of snow 90%. 5 to 8 inches of snow expected.

Sunday Night 11/20 *80*% / *5-8* in

Cloudy with snow. Low 27F. Winds WNW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 5 to 8 inches.

Monday 11/21 *80*% / *1-3* in

Snow during the morning will give way to lingering snow showers during the afternoon. High 34F. Winds WNW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.


----------



## snowplower1

Can't wait! hope you are all ready! I staked the majority of my properties today and finishing in the morning. then hooking up the salter and all the plows!


----------



## oarwhat

Man what a mess that would be!!! National has snow showers to Wundergrounds 12" plus we'll see


----------



## snowplower1

I am curious to see how many businesses don't have there contracts yet. Last year major companies werent signed up into December. Also curious to see how many guys are really ready.


----------



## leolkfrm

state hung their wing plows, saw a private 6 wheel truck with a plow on

have not seen much equipment onsite yet!


----------



## leolkfrm

forecast changing, looks like its fizzling out, maybe a salt event


----------



## snowplower1

so whats everyone think? looks like a definite plow event for us now. Cant wait!


----------



## Jeep_thing

Look like an afternoon event, will be nice to sleep in a little.


----------



## leolkfrm

so far just enough snow to help with hunting season


----------



## FredG

Go by the weather channel they say were going to get a pretty good amount, 3 to 5 today, 5 to 8 tonight, I'm on Seneca Lake 7 miles south of NYS thurway exit 42. Bristol mountain has 4''. Time will tell. Maybe payup


----------



## leolkfrm

jeep thing is right, nothing till now in western genesee county,


----------



## leolkfrm

so now the rain comes and washes away what fell....any mistakes or snow in the wrong spots will be washed away!Thumbs Up:dancing:


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

That was fun, and easy for a first trip here. 15 inches+ here at ROC. Most of my properties are there.


----------



## FredG

We got about 12'' here. Had to dig the snow out of some city sidewalk we had formed up. Got concrete for 1pm today, This is the quickest I could get it. Going to have to blanket it.


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> We got about 12'' here. Had to dig the snow out of some city sidewalk we had formed up. Got concrete for 1pm today, This is the quickest I could get it. Going to have to blanket it.


will they at least use hot water? or is that too old school?


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> will they at least use hot water? or is that too old school?


LOL you must best be my age, No hot water, I'm putting calcium in it, I don't want to blanket it. 120' only a City repair. All the concrete is going to the new casino in Waterloo, Won't be able to get it till 1pm. I'm a little old for calcium but I got walking tools and 2 guys with me. 1 finisher 1 labor and myself.

If I was not under the gun I would usually do this with a labor and myself without calcium. LOL I had to shovel the snow out of it yesterday. The City said put it in, The homeowner has to pay before the home is sold.  They don't care they are not responsible for City walks the homeowner is before they sell.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Concrete sounds like fun today. How did it go Mr. FredG? That Waterloo job has had most of the "man-lifts" from a property I service here. It made lawns easy this summer with a mostly empty lot.


----------



## leolkfrm

yogurt plant messed up my barn pour 5yrs ago! hanson had trucks going there from 3 plants
extra man is a good idea working with a hot mix....at least you didnt sweat too much


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Concrete sounds like fun today. How did it go Mr. FredG? That Waterloo job has had most of the "man-lifts" from a property I service here. It made lawns easy this summer with a mostly empty lot.


Went beautiful, Put 2% calcium, Never had a break right up till it was ready to broom. Now I see they are calling for freezing rain.  They wanted $9.00 for hot water per yard I took it. Reccelli Northern new Company, Hanson and the rest don't even offer it. I left at 3:30 got the concrete at 11:30 they had a cancellation. You could walk softly on it when I left. Top soil and seed the edges Fri. and get my cash. Thumbs Up Happy Thanks Giving to all. Time to go into a food and alcohol coma tomorrow.   LOL


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> yogurt plant messed up my barn pour 5yrs ago! hanson had trucks going there from 3 plants
> extra man is a good idea working with a hot mix....at least you didn't sweat too much


If I'm dealing with Hanson I bring a thermometer and test the load. They Suk I got to many hot loads and worked myself to death trying to catch it. This new plant Billy Fucillo and Recelli trucking are Partners. $99.00 per yard. LOL Billy's got his huge commercials all over the concrete trucks drums.


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> Went beautiful, Put 2% calcium, Never had a break right up till it was ready to broom. Now I see they are calling for freezing rain.  They wanted $9.00 for hot water per yard I took it. Reccelli Northern new Company, Hanson and the rest don't even offer it. I left at 3:30 got the concrete at 11:30 they had a cancellation. You could walk softly on it when I left. Top soil and seed the edges Fri. and get my cash. Thumbs Up Happy Thanks Giving to all. Time to go into a food and alcohol coma tomorrow.   LOL


did they offer the hot water or did you ask?..lol Thumbs Up


----------



## oarwhat

Been awhile since I've poured concrete. They used to add a hot water charge after a certain date like Dec 1st. Had to pay it no matter what you ordered.


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> did they offer the hot water or did you ask?..lol Thumbs Up


I asked a long with the calcium, The dispatcher hesitated and put me on hold, Than came back and said no problem on the hot water. LOL Happy Thanks Giving to all my fellow WNY'S.  :waving:


----------



## FredG

oarwhat said:


> Been awhile since I've poured concrete. They used to add a hot water charge after a certain date like Dec 1st. Had to pay it no matter what you ordered.


You are 100% right,$9.00 per yard, The thing is someone big like Hanson got there nose up in the air and won't offer it. Oakes Corners plant anyways. I had my trucks out there for blacktop and can't even get it. The state is Paving and won't give you any. Seneca stone don't do that for anybody. The State uses them to. As a rule blacktop is first come first served.

I understand that you have to have your concrete on at least will call to receive service unless someone cancels. We were just referring how the level of service has changed over the years.


----------



## leolkfrm

what about the westchester plant? or too far?


----------



## FredG

To Far,


----------



## FredG

Got to pull forms and topsoil and seed this morning. I hope no one calls the City on me, I'm assuming everybody is off to day and enjoying there Family's. LOL hope I don't get shot. I'm waiting till about 9:30.


----------



## leolkfrm

why would they call the city? as long as your not screaming profanities at workers...lol


----------



## FredG

LOL I got over screaming at the help a long time ago. There real nosy bunch in this neighbor hood, They could cry about the noise on a Holiday weekend. Got to have the excavator and dump truck for the topsoil. Lots of banging pulling steel forms.

I tried to leave the excavator parked in the road all coned off. Some :terribletowel:called and said he had Family coming and did not want it there, Defacing his precious neighborhood.


----------



## leolkfrm

wow


----------



## leolkfrm

well the snow word is starting to creep back into forecast,
o lot of salt on the ground at the galleria mall


----------



## truckitup

looks like 1-2 in Rochester tonight. Pretty warm so I bet some will melt off. Might have to salt commericail lots in the morning. Hoping do not have to push.


----------



## snowplower1

truckitup said:


> looks like 1-2 in Rochester tonight. Pretty warm so I bet some will melt off. Might have to salt commericail lots in the morning. Hoping do not have to push.


I'm hoping it's more like 3 inches. I wanna do some pushing. Looks like lot salting for sure though


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> well the snow word is starting to creep back into forecast,
> o lot of salt on the ground at the galleria mall


Have not seen the Weather yesterday and today were my only days off. Pulling sidewalk out for the city, they want topsoil there. Or to busy trolling here. Does it look like its coming down the thruway?


----------



## leolkfrm

not till thurs as of now, enough time to get it done and lay sod!


----------



## leolkfrm

so flurries around for the week, wu is showing first real storm for the 17th ...we will see
White Christmas??


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> so flurries around for the week, wu is showing first real storm for the 17th ...we will see
> White Christmas??


Good I need till 12/14 to finish a job,


----------



## leolkfrm

i'd help but the commute is too long


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> i'd help but the commute is too long


We might be done before that, I'm just figuring the worst. And the commute is to long. Be glad to have ya if you were closer.


----------



## leolkfrm

well some got it today and a lot didnt!


----------



## Jeep_thing

Almost no snow, but roads and sidewalks were a sheet of ice. Salted only.


----------



## leolkfrm

they kept hinting at 3-5, so i hang the plow, now its 1-3...lol

roads have a coating, flurries falling


----------



## snowplower1

Who else had some fun this morning?! That was some wet snow! I finally got to put the EXT to the test and it really was awesome! How did you guys do? 
I had one truck lose power steering halfway through the storm, of course we were ahead of schedule until that happened but still finished in time.
sidewalk crew took forever with how heavy this snow was, snowblower didnt eat through the heavy wet as well


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Who else had some fun this morning?! That was some wet snow! I finally got to put the EXT to the test and it really was awesome! How did you guys do?
> I had one truck lose power steering halfway through the storm, of course we were ahead of schedule until that happened but still finished in time.
> sidewalk crew took forever with how heavy this snow was, snowblower didnt eat through the heavy wet as well


Yes it was some heavy stuff. City and state plows made a mess at entrances.


----------



## FredG

Looks like we all maybe wide open in the next couple days, Along with some cold temps.  payup
Still have not really studied the weather. Please inform. Been wide open maintaining stuff.


----------



## FredG

Weather Channel, 1 to 3 this afternoon, 3 to 5 tonight, 8 to 12 tomorrow.


----------



## snowplower1

Lucky you! Sounds like you'll get the most fun. up here in Brockport I've got less than an inch today 1-3 tomorrow and again in the night
Greece is the same exact to my surprise it just changed. Today less than an inch. Tomorrow 5-8 inches
Penfield area 1-3 today, 3-5 tonight, and whoa 8-12 tomorrow. Holy crap did not see that coming. My route is in Penfield. Looks like I will get some fun!


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Lucky you! Sounds like you'll get the most fun. up here in Brockport I've got less than an inch today 1-3 tomorrow and again in the night
> Greece is the same exact to my surprise it just changed. Today less than an inch. Tomorrow 5-8 inches
> Penfield area 1-3 today, 3-5 tonight, and whoa 8-12 tomorrow. Holy crap did not see that coming. My route is in Penfield. Looks like I will get some fun!


Looks like Penfield is got the same prediction that we have here, This could be a nice profitable event.  payup


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Bring the snow!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I just finished getting the Christmas (Holiday....) lights up. Now for some Tyvek wrap on the sunroom I am rebuilding at my home.


----------



## FredG

10* wind chill, Had one eye open all night. Could not even get a salt trip in.   :hammerhead: Weatherman is a :terribletowel:Suppose to get Hammered today, We will see. LOL


----------



## leolkfrm

i hear brockport is a mess today, petered out around elba, just some drifts from winds last night


----------



## snowplower1

You're right, Brockport was an absolute mess! while i never had a chance to measure i think there was at least a foot since wednesday night. I have piles bigger already than I usually do in february! That whole storm was an absolute mess. the timing was what was so much harder. first round was wenesday night 4 inches from 5pm-10pm. thursday morning another 4 inches starting at 6am until 9am. then the last round was another 4 inches wednesday night


----------



## snowplower1

I had a heck of a time though. Wednesday night was plowing and a line on my EXT got pinched because the wing hose sat on the a frame when plow was up so when i angled the plow it got pinched in between the stopper. So, Brand new plow and that line was longer than any of the ones on my other plows. At midnight I drove an hour and a half to the general welding store in elma who has 24/7 service on plows. they found out that they should have twisted the line so that it cannot sit on the a frame


----------



## leolkfrm

that sucks!...
looks like salt only for the next week,


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> I had a heck of a time though. Wednesday night was plowing and a line on my EXT got pinched because the wing hose sat on the a frame when plow was up so when i angled the plow it got pinched in between the stopper. So, Brand new plow and that line was longer than any of the ones on my other plows. At midnight I drove an hour and a half to the general welding store in elma who has 24/7 service on plows. they found out that they should have twisted the line so that it cannot sit on the a frame


Wow, Thats the last thing you would expect with a new plow, You had a nightmare because of the installation was not done correctly.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> Wow, Thats the last thing you would expect with a new plow, You had a nightmare because of the installation was not done correctly.


I know! Luckily I really didn't lose much time because of it. Because I finished my route with my dad's truck then took mine to get fixed while everyone else did there routes. By the time I got back I was able to get a little sleep then the big lake effect snow came. That's where it got bad here. We had 3 rounds of just being blasted. Then the storm came through. I thought was never going to end. I've never had more thoughts of considering a desk job during all that! 
I hope we don't even have to salt this week. I hope i can just do nothing. I've got around 90 hours in since last Monday


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> I know! Luckily I really didn't lose much time because of it. Because I finished my route with my dad's truck then took mine to get fixed while everyone else did there routes. By the time I got back I was able to get a little sleep then the big lake effect snow came. That's where it got bad here. We had 3 rounds of just being blasted. Then the storm came through. I thought was never going to end. I've never had more thoughts of considering a desk job during all that!
> I hope we don't even have to salt this week. I hope i can just do nothing. I've got around 90 hours in since last Monday


Yes, I'm still a little beat up to, The snow can come back after Xmas.


----------



## snowplower1

Agreed. I need two weeks to recover from that. Lucky for us that's actually possible by the looks of it


----------



## oarwhat

FredG said:


> Wow, Thats the last thing you would expect with a new plow, You had a nightmare because of the installation was not done correctly.


Way back in 1985 I bought an Artic plow from TW truckers. The plow was never off the truck after I picked it up we were so busy plowing. Well I decide to take a break and rent a cabin above Kissing Bridge. Plowing the drive the front end drops into a tiny ditch. Well between the 8' plow and the Diesel engine I'm not getting out. So just pull the plow and maybe pull out. Well the idiot mounted it so you couldn't pull the pins out. The manager at TW wouldn't believe me (he was a ******* maybe you guys know who I mean). Finally he takes a look. Laughs and says "those temporary can screw anything up"


----------



## FredG

oarwhat said:


> Way back in 1985 I bought an Artic plow from TW truckers. The plow was never off the truck after I picked it up we were so busy plowing. Well I decide to take a break and rent a cabin above Kissing Bridge. Plowing the drive the front end drops into a tiny ditch. Well between the 8' plow and the Diesel engine I'm not getting out. So just pull the plow and maybe pull out. Well the idiot mounted it so you couldn't pull the pins out. The manager at TW wouldn't believe me (he was a ******* maybe you guys know who I mean). Finally he takes a look. Laughs and says "those temporary can screw anything up"


I don't think I would of thought that was comical, He must have some big ones laughing about it. Is that the place that sold the sno ways also.


----------



## FredG

Going to warm up a little today, I'm working on a guy giving me a gas line into his shop, 65' nice little job. I guess he did not think it would cost that much. LOL


----------



## oarwhat

TW was the biggest plow and truck equipper in Buffalo for years. They had Western and Meyers. A salesman named Otto Graham was the guy that started Artic. He took all the improvements guys were adding to their Westerns and added them to a western copied plow.

When Artic first came out the old westerns had allot of weak points. Quadrant center holes would wear out quickly. So we added a plate above the A frame so there were 2 pieces of metal on the a frame and the quadrant to wear out. Artic did it from the factory

The A frame angles broke near the cross piece that the chain was hooked to. So we would fish plate the side of the angle to keep it from breaking. Artic redesigned the Aframes and the were almost problem free.

The ribs on the plows would bend to one side from the Quadrant hitting it when the plow snapped back up. We used to just bang them back into shape once in a while. Artic put metal on both sides of the pin so the ribs couldn't move. 

At the time the Artics were hands down the best plow out there. There problem was the hydraulics. The old cable western units drew to much power when they where cold. Cables froze and broke. So Artic put Monach units under the hood. These plain SUCKED to work on and the pumps didn't last. The first units put the solenoids with all the wires inside the oil reservoir.. You had to split the unit just to check the valves etc. There were so complicated only one guy a TW understood them and he was swamped. One of our brand new units screwed up and he couldn't figure it out. I finally did but it took days. 

Anyways after the Artic came out Western started making the Pro Plow to keep up. Western keeps improving and the artics haven;t changed much. I wouldn't own an Artic nowadays.


----------



## FredG

Interesting, Good story had no idea, Who was that back in the day had them lexon plow I forget what they call them Sno ????. Back in the mid 80's. As a younger guy I let a guy sell that junk to me new.  :hammerhead:


----------



## leolkfrm

well your getting your wish...mild till after the holidays


----------



## snowplower1

I'm lovin it! rochester received 40 inches measured at the airport. thats over a third of our normal snowfall. I bet brockport is at least at 50 inches. a few different times we've been hit when nobody else has. specifically wednesday night we had at least 6 inches come in. and then a bunch of times a band stayed heavier over us. I hope it continues like this though, we just get slammed one week and then we're able to relax with easy stuff for a few weeks


----------



## leolkfrm

well the weather changed!....roads are white and greasy...not supposed to get much


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> well the weather changed!....roads are white and greasy...not supposed to get much


We got just under a inch of snow. Not enough for a plow event. Might spread a little salt later. 50% chance of snow this afternoon. 33* now not to worried, I'll take a trip this afternoon tho. LOL


----------



## leolkfrm

sooo the rain has stopped, 38 degrees, cold tonight and tom, almost 50 for mon, may see snow to start the new year


----------



## FredG

Sounds good, I'm pretty happy with the seasons earning so far. Hopefully the earnings will continue till spring, Then we can go play in the dirt again. LOL


----------



## leolkfrm

calling for early morning ice, then temp going into the 50s


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> calling for early morning ice, then temp going into the 50s


31* here now, Checked outside little bit of ice on the cars, Blacktop is fine, Did you guys see Irondiquoite (not sure of spelling) lost all that snow and ice equipment in a fire. Insurance company is going to be bummed out, The truck dealers and up fitters are going to love it. LOL


----------



## leolkfrm

well so no ice here!
yes i did see the fire, my son lives up there, good thing we just put new m+s tires on his suv fri.

they lost their salt barn in 2012, wonder if it is urban renewal?


----------



## leolkfrm

got slick overnight, black ice treatments for today!


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> got slick overnight, black ice treatments for today!


Pretty slick, Made a salt trip this morning, They just got done.


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> well so no ice here!
> yes i did see the fire, my son lives up there, good thing we just put new m+s tires on his suv fri.
> 
> they lost their salt barn in 2012, wonder if it is urban renewal?


Urban renewal LOL, I have heard others state this.


----------



## leolkfrm

well the snow will stop now, switched myself to morning plow crew instead of afternoon backup!
or, now we will get hammered...lol


----------



## leolkfrm

rt 63 shut down, they have a mess in pavillion


----------



## FredG

Happy New year Gentleman, Busy having fun with my friends and family have not watched much news, Anybody had any action worth posting about. LOL


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like worst of the storm staying south of rt 20


----------



## Jeep_thing

leolkfrm said:


> looks like worst of the storm staying south of rt 20


I'm bored, ready for another all night event


----------



## FredG

Jeep_thing said:


> I'm bored, ready for another all night event


Amazing what boredom will do, I'm with you. Wanting to be brutalized in a plow truck all night most would think were both wacky. LOL


----------



## FredG

A friend of mine is doing water lines at Attica prison, Told me last night when he was leaving about 4pm they had 2'' of snow. One of the guards told him they were expecting 8'' more. The inspectors told him don't even think about coming back till next week. He said he drove out of it around Batavia.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I am ready for the hot seat, but 6 new snows on my main rig changed the coarse of the winter. sorry guys. LOL


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> A friend of mine is doing water lines at Attica prison, Told me last night when he was leaving about 4pm they had 2'' of snow. One of the guards told him they were expecting 8'' more. The inspectors told him don't even think about coming back till next week. He said he drove out of it around Batavia.


inside or outside?


----------



## FredG

Outside, I PM You.


----------



## icudoucme

Looks like Erie County and Genesee County might get clobbered tonight. A slow moving lake effect band with possible rates of 3" and hour


----------



## leolkfrm

so far the heavy snow is south of 20, north of 20 just enough snow to eat up the salt that went down at 5 and a little extra


----------



## Jeep_thing

2 inches of light fluff in Victor, not slippery enough to salt or plow.


----------



## FredG

Got less than a inch, Dusting more less not slippery,


----------



## leolkfrm

turning into a salt winter....depends where though


----------



## snowplower1

We're getting a pretty good amount of plowable events! I have plowed about 7-8 times so far. Tomorrow looks like its going to be a mess! 2 inches of snow, freezing rain, and quite the gusts of wind!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Mike Hawk and I are on it! Snow has been okay, I am still waiting for a storm to have all hands and equipment on deck. I'm not sure If we want that though. How is that EXT holding up SP1?


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah it always sound like a great idea when a big storm is coming. I always get so excited and the first like 20 hours are fun then people start getting tired and cranky and complain. that or equipment starts breaking.

EXT is doing well! still loving the plow long as it doesn't break haha. the new frame is good for now, I am just taking it real easy on it. I've never seen anyone else in rochester with one so if ya see someone around with one with a ram 3500 its probably me! you can tell its mine because the boss logo is ripped up. happened like the third time plowing with it. a cover came off in a parking lot and didn't realize but it must have rubbed against it.


----------



## FredG

Glad to here you guys are plowing pretty good in Roch, I have not done anything since 12/24/16. Last storm dumped less than 1''. I'm getting ready to play in the dirt if something don't happen pretty soon. I'm just a cry baby cause i'm bored. LOL Nov. and Dec. were pretty good. My nephew just bought a EXT he has no complaints.


----------



## Jeep_thing

Had 4" on the lake Sunday, but it was that PIA snow that is too light. Went through the motions anyway. Supposed to get a mess today, snow/slush/rain, which will end up making ice tonight and tomorrow. Then 50° on Thursday, go figure.


----------



## leolkfrm

drove thru the stuff by the lake sun...lol

right now everything going around us....like the parting of the sea


----------



## leolkfrm

https://www.wunderground.com/weathe...3.00000000&lon=-78.19000244&label=Batavia, NY

could not add this to my other post


----------



## Kayakersteve

Westfield checking in on shore of Lake Erie...We're doing good other than the melt cycle between storms.


----------



## leolkfrm

well today has turned into a salt only event


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> A friend of mine is doing water lines at Attica prison, Told me last night when he was leaving about 4pm they had 2'' of snow. One of the guards told him they were expecting 8'' more. The inspectors told him don't even think about coming back till next week. He said he drove out of it around Batavia.


attica is on lock down!, hope he got out beforehand


----------



## icudoucme

6 salting in 24 hours. Lots that don't get salt are like ice rinks.. gotta love this weather pattern.


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> attica is on lock down!, hope he got out beforehand


Yes he's out lol, He has not been doing nothing in Attica cause of the weather.


----------



## FredG

Freezing rain here. By early morning the warm moved in. I plowed, It was all crusty plowed right up, Sun was up did not need salt.


----------



## leolkfrm

hope the wind is better tonight, took a 16 ft panel off the side of my barn, reattached now but dont want to do any more


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> hope the wind is better tonight, took a 16 ft panel off the side of my barn, reattached now but dont want to do any more


Something banging in the wind all night at the neighbors. Kept me up all night. LOL


----------



## leolkfrm

kept hearing something last night....siding is loose on front of house and kept banging a stink pipe

paid someone to side my house 15 yrs ago and have learned he did not put enough nails in it:angry:


----------



## snowplower1

Probably out of business by now too so you can't get him to fix it! 
In other news, when it was unbelievably icy here on Wednesday morning, there must have been a ton of slip and falls because today after it rained and temps dropped, people were salting bone dry lots. There was ice anywhere there were puddles so I spot salted but completely dry lots were caked with salt. I heard one of the couple big companies around here had 4 slip and falls. It was just a bad morning for everyone!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

That sucks. Pure laziness and greed.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

We spread some salt this morning in trouble areas, but I also noticed entire lots being salted. Weird I thought. I noticed guys must have been sleeping on Wednesday when that started.....


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> We spread some salt this morning in trouble areas, but I also noticed entire lots being salted. Weird I thought. I noticed guys must have been sleeping on Wednesday when that started.....


I just kept thinking I can't imagine the crap people are going to get because nobody saw it coming. I didn't. Luckily I went out on a site inspection run and realized at like 530 we need to salt and I've never salted faster. I couldn't believe how many lots weren't done. Mine were almost completely melted by 10. That's when i double checked si I assume they were before that. As soon as the sun hit everything was fine


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

We salted heavy at aboot 1400 on Tuesday when the rain started, and were out at 0400 on Wednesday. It was interesting to see the usual character,s at the usual lots, not out and about. As Savage as it sounds I have an extra sheet in my notebook labeled "other peoples sh1t work" and document thing with photographs for future reference if I want to snipe work that I want......I figure if I document my stuff, may as well document theirs when it's bad. I can't afford a slip and fall. "so when in doubt, head out and salt."


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> We salted heavy at aboot 1400 on Tuesday when the rain started, and were out at 0400 on Wednesday. It was interesting to see the usual character,s at the usual lots, not out and about. As Savage as it sounds I have an extra sheet in my notebook labeled "other peoples sh1t work" and document thing with photographs for future reference if I want to snipe work that I want......I figure if I document my stuff, may as well document theirs when it's bad. I can't afford a slip and fall. "so when in doubt, head out and salt."


I had about the same timing, only a little later Wednesday morning. I try to do that but I just never have the darn time. It's super smart to document other people's crap work or lack of work. I have to start doing it more!


----------



## leolkfrm

might as well start booking yard clean ups,...spring weather the next 10 days


----------



## Jeep_thing

Freezing rain advisory tonight, 1:00am until 1:00pm Tuesday


----------



## snowplower1

Yep! I'm gonna be pre salting around 3am then I'll backtrack to name sure there's no more ice. Then the next two weeks we won't see any more snow! 
I rarely pre salt. I only pre salt when I know Ice is coming. This will be my first time really pre salting this year. Last year did it once.


----------



## leolkfrm

presalting depends on how much residue is on the ground, its where liquid has some advantage as a pretreat, also helps with the slip and fall issues

i have had salt down and got enough freezing rain to crust it over, and had to go back over in the same 3 hr period

might think about a lesser amount for pretreat and go back with a regular app if we get the ice


----------



## snowplower1

That was just my plan! I run 2 salt trucks. I'm going to fill just my truck with a ton and a half which is a little less than half of a normal application overall and hit all our properties. That should eliminate the chance of heavy ice. Then I will monitor for more ice to come. 
I normally wouldn't presalt. The only reason I am is temps will be below 32 so this should start out as snow so the salt will not dissolve right away. Typically with freezing rain I wait for it to start freezing because it almost always starts as rain which it's useless to salt during the rain portion which is the only time for presalt.


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> presalting depends on how much residue is on the ground, its where liquid has some advantage as a pretreat, also helps with the slip and fall issues
> 
> i have had salt down and got enough freezing rain to crust it over, and had to go back over in the same 3 hr period
> 
> might think about a lesser amount for pretreat and go back with a regular app if we get the ice


I agree with this, Mainly because the weather man is not spot on, Put a light spread just enough to be present. Lot of time that light spread may be all you need when you go back.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> I agree with this, Mainly because the weather man is not spot on, Put a light spread just enough to be present. Lot of time that light spread may be all you need when you go back.


Hopefully that is all I will need! I will be honest though, weather channel has been spot on for me this year. Especially with Ice. We've had 3 ice events already and they predicted each one very well. I'm pretty certain this will hit my area. Probably won't be very bad because instead of going from warm to freezing we're going from freezing to warm. That is going to be a much lower chance of tons of ice.


----------



## leolkfrm

well wu is showing a chance of plowable snow mon night into tues ...then more ice

 i might have to work!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

That would be nice! What do you do for work Leolkfrm?


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

One heck of an ice event we had Tuesday eh guys?...........


----------



## snowplower1

They morning was so annoying. I put down a ton of salt over maybe 25 sites. There was a tiny bit of slipperiness I felt on one lot that I was on that I don't do and wasn't salted.


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> That would be nice! What do you do for work Leolkfrm?


semi retired....seasonal truck driver, been pushing snow for other people, took last winter off
have seen your name on equipment, think it was all monroe county, how do you work from a po box?...lol


----------



## leolkfrm

we will see

Monday Night 01/23 *80*% / *3-5* in

Periods of snow. Low 31F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80%. 3 to 5 inches of snow expected.


----------



## snowplower1

Weather channel says 1-3 for us. But a low of 33....
AccuWeather says 2 inches and a low of 33. 
I doubt anything will be sticking.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

leolkfrm said:


> how do you work from a po box?...lol


It's cramped in there!


----------



## snowplower1

3-5 inches along the lake areas. 5-8 as you move south toward Henrietta. This should be interesting, if we get 5-8 inches of heavy wet snow it's going to be tough on trucks.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Just stick with it and it will be fine, as snowfall rates will be under one inch an hour. Those are the maximum snowfall totals. Highly dependent on when, and how quickly, precipitation changes from rain to snow.

I love heavy wet stuff any way. It plows better and it great for building snow men and igloos with my 6 year old after the storm!


----------



## FredG

Looks like possible 6 to 12 over here in my area, Suppose to start sometime after the ride home.


----------



## leolkfrm

think most of it will miss us here, but ill hang the plow again later


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> think most of it will miss us here, but ill hang the plow again later


I got to do a driveway this morning, Mucking from all the rain and the ground not being froze. Then we's hanging some plows. LOL


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Just stick with it and it will be fine, as snowfall rates will be under one inch an hour. Those are the maximum snowfall totals. Highly dependent on when, and how quickly, precipitation changes from rain to snow.
> 
> I love heavy wet stuff any way. It plows better and it great for building snow men and igloos with my 6 year old after the storm!


Yeah, plowing with the storm is usually the key with these ones. I remember 2 years ago we had a storm that was all cement snow and I was out all night plowing with the storm and a lot of guys waited until morning and I know of 2 contractors, one had like 2 or 3 of his 4 trucks break and another had 14 trucks break down. Can't imagine kissing over half your trucks, idk what I'd even do


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Yeah, plowing with the storm is usually the key with these ones. I remember 2 years ago we had a storm that was all cement snow and I was out all night plowing with the storm and a lot of guys waited until morning and I know of 2 contractors, one had like 2 or 3 of his 4 trucks break and another had 14 trucks break down. Can't imagine kissing over half your trucks, idk what I'd even do


Ya I remember having my foot to the floor trying to get a full pass with a gas Ford f350. That was the first time that happened to me and was the last. You want to talk about stress, No loaders skids or nothing back in them days.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> Ya I remember having my foot to the floor trying to get a full pass with a gas Ford f350. That was the first time that happened to me and was the last. You want to talk about stress, No loaders skids or nothing back in them days.


Crazy! Luckily I came into the family business so my dad already made that mistake 30 years ago so I knew to plow with the storm. There's nothing better than when you make a decision to put the extra hours in on the crews as actually see the rewards of it. That may be the type of night tonight is. We shall see! 
I'm going to try to have my action camera recorder on my truck so I'll get some videos of this storm


----------



## FredG

Just started snowing here about a hour ago. Appears to be some heavy stuff, Accumulating pretty good on tree limbs. Nothing is froze tho. We had a lot of rain yesterday still standing water in roads gutters. LOL.


----------



## leolkfrm

a dusting so far here, not enough to slow the cars down!

looks like just a soupy mess!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Just got in from a heavy salt run and sidewalks. snowing pretty good here. I am going to be a cranky A$$ today I feel. I went to sleep at 8, didn't actually fall asleep until after 11.....Up at 1,2,3.....LOL! I guess I signed up for it.


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Just got in from a heavy salt run and sidewalks. snowing pretty good here. I am going to be a cranky A$$ today I feel. I went to sleep at 8, didn't actually fall asleep until after 11.....Up at 1,2,3.....LOL! I guess I signed up for it.


Ya I feel like **** too, All last week they were calling for 40's than they sprung this on us. I had dirt worked planed were I could of made a lot more money. I was up most of the night since we were suppose to start getting snow on the ride home yesterday. We will have a plow run here shortly. Have fun. LOL


----------



## snowplower1

Yep, didn't fall asleep till 1130. Up at 1,3, and 4. Finally went out at 4 salted everything. Then plowed everything later in the morning. Now it's snowing pretty good again. Might go home and sleep and get back to it in a couple hours


----------



## leolkfrm

yup more snow in the last 4 hrs than last 24....good news im back on second string for operatingjust a couple do with the beater and that may not happen today!:laugh:


----------



## leolkfrm

storm has turned back on us and its now coming from lake ontario!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Well, That escalated quickly. how did everybody make oot? Cocktail hour right now!


----------



## snowplower1

I plowed all my props yesterday morning then I plowed the props that we still open around 5 that afternoon. Then I went back out around 9 and plowed all our stuff and salted by 6 this morning. Everything cleaned up nice!


----------



## leolkfrm

so for the 40th anniversary of the blizzard of 77, they are now talking a weekend snowstorm!

that was an awesome storm!


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> so for the 40th anniversary of the blizzard of 77, they are now talking a weekend snowstorm!
> 
> that was an awesome storm!


77 my first working year out of high school, Man I feel real old right now. lol


----------



## leolkfrm

latest guess
*NWS warns of a snowy few days in WyCo; Saturday storm in Genesee*
PUBLISHED: WEDNESDAY, JANUARY 25, 2017 AT 5:58 PM

BATAVIA - Wyoming County is in for a blustery few days.

The National Weather Service issued a lake effect snow warning at 1 p.m. Thursday and continuing through 7 p.m. Sunday, Jan. 29.

For Wyoming County, two inches are expected Thursday afternoon; another 3-5 inches Thursday evening; 4-7 inches Friday afternoon; then 1-2 feet is expected beginning Friday evening through Sunday evening. More than two feet is expected in the most persistent areas.

Wind gusts of up to 35 mph and visibility below a quarter mile are also expected.

Cattaraugus, Chautauqua and Erie counties are also included in this warning.

The NWS warns if you are traveling across the region, expect rapidly changing conditions.

In Genesee County, lake effect snows of up to 10 inches are possible in Genesee County Saturday, the National Weather Service in Buffalo reported Wednesday.

The NWS has issued a lake effect snow watch from Saturday morning through late Saturday night in Genesee and northern Erie counties.

The report estimates accumulations of five to 10 inches in the most persistent areas, with winds gusting to 35 miles per hour.

There remains some uncertainty as to how far north the heaviest snow will advance, the NWS said, but travel will be difficult where the snow hits.

Visibilities could be as low as a quarter-mile at times, with poor visibility and snow-covered roads causing difficulties for several days


----------



## leolkfrm

your a yungin!


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> your a yungin!


I'm the youngin haha I only graduate highschool 4 years ago!

And it looks like Buffalo and Oswego areas are in for some fun this weekend. Measuring by the foot


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1 said:


> I'm the youngin haha I only graduate highschool 4 years ago!
> 
> And it looks like Buffalo and Oswego areas are in for some fun this weekend. Measuring by the foot


nope not a yungin....just a kid...lol :waving:


----------



## leolkfrm

oh and it has started snowing!, nasty winds since @Midnight

none of this in the forecast :hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> nope not a yungin....just a kid...lol :waving:


Always hated when people call me a kid. But it's true when looking from there point of view. When I hear it I think of a teenager lol


----------



## leolkfrm

nope, yugin 35-60...anybody under 35...kid.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Always hated when people call me a kid. But it's true when looking from there point of view. When I hear it I think of a teenager lol


Some of the OG's in there late 70's call me kid, LOL If your the young guy in the group your kid, Just a figure of speech. Kido lol


----------



## leolkfrm

think the weather people are messed up again, just dont see the forecast for lots of snow happening, tv seems to be downplaying it now


----------



## snowplower1

I was just checking the radar and thought doesn't really look like much going on. Who knows though it might pick up later on. It would be nice if it doesn't hit Buffalo this time around, I have to go out there Sunday for my grandma's 90th birthday. Don't want to get stuck out there


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> think the weather people are messed up again, just dont see the forecast for lots of snow happening, tv seems to be downplaying it now


There never spot on for me, Should of had another 12'' if they were close. Gets mighty depressing when you sleep with one eye open monitoring the weather and can't even get a salt run in. lol


----------



## leolkfrm

maybe i should switch to plan b, rent a big roller, do my lawns and driveway!


----------



## snowplower1

Anybody hear any reports on how much anybody actually ended up getting for snow?


----------



## leolkfrm

nothing here, predicted 2 to 10, now saying 2 to 7, few flakes falling but radar showing very little


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> maybe i should switch to plan b, rent a big roller, do my lawns and driveway!


LOL I'm chasing all the dirt work I can. Not for spring, now. Ground is not near froze and the temps are not bad for working. I worked most of this week in the dirt.


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> nothing here, predicted 2 to 10, now saying 2 to 7, few flakes falling but radar showing very little


That sucks....
I was hoping one of those bands would reach brockport and drop a few quick inches. It happened last month, was probably the most fun I had. It dropped like 6 inches


----------



## FredG

Watching TWC did you guys see them two ****:terribletowel:steal that plow in Parma on camera in that unusual blue color truck with the rack on it. Also talking about the blizzard of 77 how it completely missed Rochester. I can't remember a whole lot about it must be missed here to. Then a gain in 77 I was not worried about to much but sniffen around  :hammerhead:  LMAO


----------



## leolkfrm

^^ did that too Thumbs Up, cb's were big at the time. had 2 wheel drive, work shut down,never stayed still for the week...could not buy chains so made them with pieces!


----------



## leolkfrm

enough light snow to make it a salt event!


----------



## leolkfrm

ground is white, light snow falling, bright sun rising, 15 degrees....winter finally showed up! payup


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah it did! Salted all my properties other then the ones in brockport. By the time I got to brockport the properties I do had a quick inch or 2 dropped on them so I went and put the plow on and we all plowed our brockport stuff. It was fun getting to plow just one area


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Is it Hardscape season yet? Quick run this morning for us too. I am getting bored, most of my winter projects at home at complete. Hoping this clipper slows down over WNY! I would love a few inches (I know, that's what she said). Looking forward to a couple BIG storms.


----------



## snowplower1

I wouldn't mind a big storm in February and another in March


----------



## leolkfrm

well todays wu showing minor snow for overnight, the cold weather they were talking about now seems to be getting back into the low 30s and rain next week....


----------



## snowplower1

I'm okay with it hovering at freezing point. It makes me have to use less salt. I hope it stays below 32 though, me and my buddies have been playing pond hockey every weekend but last couple weekends the ice hasn't been frozen. Should be frozen by this weekend though


----------



## snowplower1

Anybody remember I think 2 years ago these Alberta clippers came like every week sometimes twice and they came dropping 3-5 inches every time. It was fun until it kept happening


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> I'm okay with it hovering at freezing point. It makes me have to use less salt. I hope it stays below 32 though, me and my buddies have been playing pond hockey every weekend but last couple weekends the ice hasn't been frozen. Should be frozen by this weekend though


lol Pond hockey, I remember those days, Unfortunately this would require a trip to the ER for me anymore. FOG, Be fun to watch tho.


----------



## snowplower1

It's a great time! We usually have at least 4v4. But usually we do 5v3 because I grew up playing so it's more fair. Last time we played there was an older guy that played he had to have been at least 60. But he still played in the older age league so he was actually pretty good.


----------



## leolkfrm

so we have enough for salt runs and still light flurries


----------



## FredG

I don't know what this snow is going decide to do, Made a salt run a few hours ago. I do know this Del lago opens 10;30 Am Wednesday and I'm going to be there. lol  payup. They don't pay out tomorrow they never will.  :redbounce:


----------



## snowplower1

I'm hitting my sites in Henrietta area. Everything else mostly melted from the salt yesterday. Then I'll probably do a full salt run in the morning


----------



## snowplower1

Weather channel shows the next 15 days that the highs are all 32 or above except 4 days


----------



## leolkfrm

roller coaster weather, rain snow and mixed, highs in 40s, lows in teens...nice day mon to run up to thruway spring Thumbs Up


----------



## leolkfrm

getting a lot of practice hooking and unhooking the plow on the beater truck!
timbrens installed, checked front end and found sloppy lower whell bearing...holds the road much better now, waiting for snow to rehook the plow and see how the timbrens work out


----------



## snowplower1

Weather channel doesn't show anything plowable for the next week. AccuWeather says there's a couple chances but they have been off all year. 
What's everyone thinking tonight? I'm hoping it's just rain and no ice and if any ice gets melted from salt this morning


----------



## leolkfrm

30 degrees and rain started here about 530


----------



## leolkfrm

wow the roller coaster continues, 50 at midnight, 35 now, dropping later, 1-3 for thurs night, 40 on sat :hammerhead:


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> wow the roller coaster continues, 50 at midnight, 35 now, dropping later, 1-3 for thurs night, 40 on sat :hammerhead:


That snow not coming this far west is it? I know it's getting cold fast. My Wife said something about 6''?


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> That snow not coming this far west is it? I know it's getting cold fast. My Wife said something about 6''?


6 inches is more for along the coast. I think the finger lakes have a shot at get clipped by the storm


----------



## leolkfrm

this is for farmington

Thursday Night 02/09 *90*% / *3-5* in

Cloudy with snow. Low 17F. Winds WNW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 90%. 3 to 5 inches of snow expected.


----------



## leolkfrm

so i guess parts of rochester be plowing snow...lowblue:lowblue:Thumbs Up


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

3 to 4 inches on my side of town. Just got in to see my son off to school, and back out to grab some low priority, "have it done by 10" church parking lots. Easy breezy morning, but made some bank.


----------



## leolkfrm

another salt event tonight so far


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Anybody drop blades this morning? totals?


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> 3 to 4 inches on my side of town. Just got in to see my son off to school, and back out to grab some low priority, "have it done by 10" church parking lots. Easy breezy morning, but made some bank.


do you plow around irondequoit? about the only place i saw snow out that way today


----------



## leolkfrm

getting to be one of those pia events, freezing rain is icing over pretreat salt


----------



## leolkfrm

so 70 degrees yesterday and highway plows be down and salting this am at 25 degrees!
60 and rain by wed, changes again next weekend


----------



## leolkfrm

60 degrees and rain today.....cold and prob salt again friday morning


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> 60 degrees and rain today.....cold and prob salt again friday morning


Warm temps are giving people the itch for dirt work, Scored some nice jobs this week. Could be a good year in the dirt.


----------



## leolkfrm

a lot of hogging out and prep work started by those doing utility for subdivisions....should give the builders an early start too


----------



## leolkfrm

nasty night for wind, lots of power outages, trees down.....snow coming by morning....be a lot of cleanup from the wind


----------



## FredG

Good God! Wind woke me up a couple times, No damage I can see. Have not been down the yard yet tho.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Brutal last night. My salt guy and I had to park and walk to the salt barn and trucks and use the skiddy to clear a path in the road. Johnny law was not to happy with us as the road was closed.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Getting ready to take a drive and check the yards and driveways of a bunch of landscape clients. I hate soliciting but I want to put a saw or two to work. LOL.


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Getting ready to take a drive and check the yards and driveways of a bunch of landscape clients. I hate soliciting but I want to put a saw or two to work. LOL.


You know it. Mother nature just gave you a bone. Not just the saw you get some hauling away money. Got to be some home owner insurance work? If they can't get out of there drive they will be glad to see you. If I was up there I would be out with my excavator and dump. Go get you some. LOL payupThumbs Up


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Getting ready to take a drive and check the yards and driveways of a bunch of landscape clients. I hate soliciting but I want to put a saw or two to work. LOL.


i would call it good public relations with your customers, thinking about their needs when abnormal stuff happens....just be reasonable on pricing


----------



## leolkfrm

woke up to 14 degrees and snow covered roads/lawns!
50 degrees again by wed


----------



## leolkfrm




----------



## leolkfrm

been a wild 48 hours!...enough said


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> been a wild 48 hours!...enough said


I bet are you without power? Long pond road look like a disaster, The Thruway was shut down up your way I seen on the news for high wind. It was open over this way but the thruway was closed between exit 42 & 41 for 13 hours. Semi got caught in the wind rolled blocking both lanes.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Yesterday was interesting day. It's going to be a long week! Snow in the forecast tomorrow into Saturday and lots of wood to cut, grind and haul. I'm tired and it is only day 1.


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> I bet are you without power? Long pond road look like a disaster, The Thruway was shut down up your way I seen on the news for high wind. It was open over this way but the thruway was closed between exit 42 & 41 for 13 hours. Semi got caught in the wind rolled blocking both lanes.


we were lucky, lost power for 3 min, some siding came off the house(guy didnt nail it right)...my daughter just got it back, had a generator there for the past 24hrs
did you see the train that got blown off the tracks?...not that far away


----------



## leolkfrm




----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


>


Yes seen on the news,


----------



## FredG

Cuomo on the media bashing RG&E for not having a game plan and three days to repair the power lines is unacceptable, :terribletowel:Last time the power was out for this amount of time back in I think 1993 when the ice storm hit us. Did I miss something? These high winds are not typical here. I know it's a PITA without power but give them a break. I spent 5 days in a Tavern accept to sleep without power in the south where high winds are typical.


----------



## leolkfrm

need to consider who made the comment, cuomo, ive seen companies from several states and canada here to help...people have gotten soft, want the gov to do everything, dam shame


----------



## leolkfrm

think that cuomo needs to get into the bucket for an hour in the wind and cold, might find some praise for the workers

that said, thoughts on the storm watch, bust or will happen?


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> think that cuomo needs to get into the bucket for an hour in the wind and cold, might find some praise for the workers
> 
> that said, thoughts on the storm watch, bust or will happen?


If it happened in NYC he would be praising them for the good job and telling the people to be patient. The storm Stella I don't know the news is saying to early to call. I'm Italian but can't stand cuomo the :terribletowel:


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> If it happened in NYC he would be praising them for the good job and telling the people to be patient. The storm Stella I don't know the news is saying to early to call. I'm Italian but can't stand cuomo the :terribletowel:


I am too, somehow he never learned the term respect!...maybe he is Sicilian?


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> I am too, somehow he never learned the term respect!...maybe he is Sicilian?


I think he is, lmao


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Whoa minchia. Lets slow down with the Sicilian bashing! :itflag::usflag:

*Führer Andy *is a real piece of work, not much more to say other than that. Most of the power is restored, sans difficult to access areas. I believe RGE did a great job.

The last few days have been incredible. salt trees plow salt trees. Soon to be repeat. Purchased two new saws that paid for themselves in a day. Husqvarna 455 with a 20 bar and a 576 with the 28 bar. May flip them in a couple weeks or hold on to them.

I am really interested in this Nor' Easter, and the lake effect to follow. 3-6? 8-16? who knows at this point. Would I be crazy to hope for 20+?


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Whoa minchia. Lets slow down with the Sicilian bashing! :itflag::usflag:
> 
> *Führer Andy *is a real piece of work, not much more to say other than that. Most of the power is restored, sans difficult to access areas. I believe RGE did a great job.
> 
> The last few days have been incredible. salt trees plow salt trees. Soon to be repeat. Purchased two new saws that paid for themselves in a day. Husqvarna 455 with a 20 bar and a 576 with the 28 bar. May flip them in a couple weeks or hold on to them.
> 
> I am really interested in this Nor' Easter, and the lake effect to follow. 3-6? 8-16? who knows at this point. Would I be crazy to hope for 20+?


I'm half. lol still funny tho.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Its funny! I was kidding. My wife is mostly Sicilian. I am northern Italian mic **** whop, aka American!


----------



## leolkfrm

.WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM MONDAY TO 8 PM EDT
WEDNESDAY...

The National Weather Service in Buffalo has issued a Winter Storm
Warning for heavy snow and blowing snow...which is in effect from
8 PM Monday to 8 PM EDT Wednesday. The Winter Storm Watch is no
longer in effect.

* LOCATIONS...Niagara and Orleans counties.

* TIMING...From early Monday evening through early Wednesday
evening.

* HAZARDS...Heavy snow and blowing snow.

* ACCUMULATIONS...1 to 2 inches Monday night...3 to 5 inches
Tuesday...3 to 6 inches Tuesday night...and 1 to 3 inches
Wednesday...leading to storm totals of 8 to 16 inches.

* WINDS...North 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 40 mph.

* VISIBILITIES...As low as a half mile at times.

* IMPACTS...Heavy snow and blowing snow could produce very
difficult driving conditions with very poor visibility and
deep snow cover on roads.


----------



## leolkfrm

well the predictions have changed again....winter in western ny will be the next 7 days!...
today is prep day, check washer fluid, fill fuel tanks, grab bread and milk!


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Its funny! I was kidding. My wife is mostly Sicilian. I am northern Italian mic **** whop, aka American!


Sicilian wife? Man you got some big ones, I had 3 older sisters I'm scared of Italian Women, I married first generation Dutch, lmao. Dutch are tuff she hits like a man, Maybe I jumped out of the frying pan into the fire. You better be good to your Wife, Italian Women can hold a grudge now. lol :itflag:*newusflag*


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> well the predictions have changed again....winter in western ny will be the next 7 days!...
> today is prep day, check washer fluid, fill fuel tanks, grab bread and milk!


Yes you know it, Got my check list in my head. I got to change tranny cooler lines. Got the parts as long as my :terribletowel:'s don't tear something up doing it. Back up is all set. just got to hang some plows, Cake!


----------



## FredG

Anybody up? Got any action yet?


----------



## FredG

FredG said:


> Anybody up? Got any action yet?


Leo, I hope your busy? Otherwise get your old butt up. lmao


----------



## leolkfrm

finally had time to get on!..sun is out, but wind has arrived, need some heat to settle the snow


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> Leo, I hope your busy? Otherwise get your old butt up. lmao


been up and out, all our winter in 48 hours


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> been up and out, all our winter in 48 hours


Pulled to plow guys out today, Got my truck stuck pushing 4' windrows back, Tire caught the ditch and a lot of snow behind the plow, Only had a skid and 1 ton chevy neither one was pulling me out, Had to leave it there till I get a loader up there in the morning. Wasn't calling no wrecker with these weather conditions. Big bucks.


----------



## leolkfrm

got lucky never got the 450 ford stuck!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I don't have much to say about that **** show. You guys alive?


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> I don't have much to say about that **** show. You guys alive?


Couple hours tomorrow stacking I'm done, Feel like I'm half dead, lol


----------



## FredG

Looks like we will be back at it Saturday,


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> Looks like we will be back at it Saturday,


frosty this am, might need to spot salt water puddles this am, hope it does not become ice events this and next weekend


----------



## leolkfrm

well the snow has made it this far....now to see what happens!


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> well the snow has made it this far....now to see what happens!


Weather channel states heavy snow in buffalo, Have not seen the radar yet to see where it's going.


----------



## leolkfrm

https://www.wunderground.com/weathe...3.00000000&lon=-78.19000244&label=Batavia, NY


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> https://www.wunderground.com/weather-radar/united-states/ny/batavia/buf/?lat=43.00000000&lon=-78.19000244&label=Batavia, NY


See what happens, looks like we are in it


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Just got home......We are in "the $hit" again. I am not sure if I should start drinking......LOL. I miss my family after the last 10 days. Where has Snowplower1 been?


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Just got home......We are in "the $hit" again. I am not sure if I should start drinking......LOL. I miss my family after the last 10 days. Where has Snowplower1 been?


Yes my wife is entertaining my grown children at the house today, They all will be partying hardy. I'm still debating if I'm going to participate. Of course you miss your Family after all the time fighting mother nature, I would assume snowplower 1 is still wide open or sleeping, lol


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

SP1 hasn't been around on the site for weeks. Hoping all is well. I have a young family so its been tough. I am a mere 33. pretty sure SP1 is in his early 20's. I am so damn tired, but ready to get back on trees. 80% or so of landscape management contracts have came back in the last week so that is a plus.


----------



## FredG

We got spared here, No snow or ice services, All rested up pretty good now. Got a golden tee tournament at noon. I think after that snow event a little entertainment is well deserved. lol


----------



## snowplower1

So who had fun last week? I didn't. out of the 4 years of plowing i've done, that was the worst storm (funwise) ive gone through. Usually I have tons of fun during storms but this one was just miserable


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> SP1 hasn't been around on the site for weeks. Hoping all is well. I have a young family so its been tough. I am a mere 33. pretty sure SP1 is in his early 20's. I am so damn tired, but ready to get back on trees. 80% or so of landscape management contracts have came back in the last week so that is a plus.


Very strange, I did not get any of the notifications that you guys have been posting in the last month?! I have finally caught up on sleep. I definitely went zombie mode during that storm and lets just say, I think it's the last time i stay up for more than 2 nights. I made a bad judgement call on a property and got reemed out for it. I was too dang tired to think clear and now looking back i made a couple dumb decisions during it. but I made it through! usually storms are my go-to in saying how well i handle with them but this one was not my best


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Very strange, I did not get any of the notifications that you guys have been posting in the last month?! I have finally caught up on sleep. I definitely went zombie mode during that storm and lets just say, I think it's the last time i stay up for more than 2 nights. I made a bad judgement call on a property and got reemed out for it. I was too dang tired to think clear and now looking back i made a couple dumb decisions during it. but I made it through! usually storms are my go-to in saying how well i handle with them but this one was not my best


Don't worry I let everybody go home for 4hrs, Not the smartest thing I have done. Everybody looked like they were close to death and one guy put $500.00 damage on a car with a skid. Had to bring a loader in anyways to stack so I figured I could catch up with it.

Had no complaints from property owners. Just tenants in the big apartment complexes. I simply told them that if they watched the news all the schools and some work places were closed and they were asked to stay put so all plows could catch up. I been in these blizzards before being a FOG, You go in a light storm and nobody goes nowhere. Seems like every time there's a blizzard everybody has to get out now. We had everything basically opened up anyways they were just mad because they had to shovel there cars out and think we plowed them in.    :hammerhead:


----------



## leolkfrm

when trying to make all the people happy all of the time things happen....
we learn from that! important thing is to remember it for next time

looks like maybe some ice events for next weekend then maybe winter is done?


----------



## snowplower1

That's funny, my only real issue was my only complex I do. The problem is they let the tenants run the place basically so I opened it up and then left and they were all pissed because its a rather high class property


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> That's funny, my only real issue was my only complex I do. The problem is they let the tenants run the place basically so I opened it up and then left and they were all pissed because its a rather high class property


Not that this is good practice, In a blizzard as long as emergency vehicles have access you are good to go. Of course you want to finish up nicely if all possible. I been on closed roads where cops did not want to let me through. They did because I had to be clear for emergency vehicles.

Last blizzard in Buffalo could not even get the loaders in on lowboys. Had to drive them 20 miles in on the thruway. I was not there had a Operator and loader. This was under the State emergency contract. Not my contract you have to have a huge bond. A local contractor had it and hired me.


----------



## snowplower1

I agree with you. This guy however did not. So we were there at like 11pm, 3am, and 9am. The first two were pretty well cleaned up. The one at 9am was when it was snowing like crazy so I opened the outside driving lanes so two cars could get passed and then did a pass through the inside lanes. That is plenty for emergency vehicles to get through and it would be hard for people to get out but not impossible. But I had to get out of there as i said at this point it was snowing like crazy. Now I wish I'd have spent the extra half hour there. But fast forward a couple hours I get a call from the manager and I've never had someone freak out so bad. This guy dropped at least 30 f bombs. I was speech less literally. I couldn't even respond partially from being so dang tired. I wish I could have been more clear in my head so I could tell him, we are in a state of emergency with a travel advisory in effect. I cleared all lanes for emergency vehicles. That when we are in that, nobody is supposed to go anywhere unless it's an emergency. This guy was honestly just mad because these kids call the owners (in Florida) and complain and then the owners get mad at him and he's just an absolute hothead so he goes ballistic
Part of me wants to go in and explain the state of emergency and travel advisory but I honestly don't think it will change his mind at all. It's not like I want to work with them again but I do want to keep my name from him saying anything about us but I don't think it's worth trying to talk to him.


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> I agree with you. This guy however did not. So we were there at like 11pm, 3am, and 9am. The first two were pretty well cleaned up. The one at 9am was when it was snowing like crazy so I opened the outside driving lanes so two cars could get passed and then did a pass through the inside lanes. That is plenty for emergency vehicles to get through and it would be hard for people to get out but not impossible. But I had to get out of there as i said at this point it was snowing like crazy. Now I wish I'd have spent the extra half hour there. But fast forward a couple hours I get a call from the manager and I've never had someone freak out so bad. This guy dropped at least 30 f bombs. I was speech less literally. I couldn't even respond partially from being so dang tired. I wish I could have been more clear in my head so I could tell him, we are in a state of emergency with a travel advisory in effect. I cleared all lanes for emergency vehicles. That when we are in that, nobody is supposed to go anywhere unless it's an emergency. This guy was honestly just mad because these kids call the owners (in Florida) and complain and then the owners get mad at him and he's just an absolute hothead so he goes ballistic
> Part of me wants to go in and explain the state of emergency and travel advisory but I honestly don't think it will change his mind at all. It's not like I want to work with them again but I do want to keep my name from him saying anything about us but I don't think it's worth trying to talk to him.


meh if he is a hot head and went ballistic over a blizzard he probably would not understand what you are trying to tell him or to ignorant to care. Put your thick skin on and close one eye to that :terribletowel:


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> meh if he is a hot head and went ballistic over a blizzard he probably would not understand what you are trying to tell him or to ignorant to care. Put your thick skin on and close one eye to that :terribletowel:


Unfortunately you are right. He won't understand. It just sucks. I never have people upset with my services so when it happens, even if I know it really wasn't my fault it eats me up for a while


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Unfortunately you are right. He won't understand. It just sucks. I never have people upset with my services so when it happens, even if I know it really wasn't my fault it eats me up for a while


He's lucky he didn't have a FOG with a attitude.I would of left him high and dry till his boss told him to get me back. Not recommended at your age. I see no reason to F bomb you. If he's a property manager he's a dumb one. Who with any sense would F bomb there plow guy in a storm. Must be thought he could snap his fingers and get somebody in there, NOT. I call them snow wizards. You know how he is now, Dump him when you can get another job to replace the earnings or just don't sign him up again.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> He's lucky he didn't have a FOG with a attitude.I would of left him high and dry till his boss told him to get me back. Not recommended at your age. I see no reason to F bomb you. If he's a property manager he's a dumb one. Who with any sense would F bomb there plow guy in a storm. Must be thought he could snap his fingers and get somebody in there, NOT. I call them snow wizards. You know how he is now, Dump him when you can get another job to replace the earnings or just don't sign him up again.


Yeah I'm just not signing up with him again. He was the general manager. The property manager didn't even act that mad. 
I can understand why they would get mad, the property looked like it was half done but at the same time they have to realize that when there's records bring broken, you're not going to be able to get perfection when it's snowing at crazy amounts like that


----------



## FredG

No not your first time though, They had to know you were going to put the finesse on it when you go back in. And if they don't know they should. I don't understand them getting mad, Concerned yes not mad. Sounds to me the manager got more sense than the GM. lol


----------



## snowplower1

Agreed, he's much more realistic because he worked snowplowing for years. Problem is the GM gets yelled at by the owners. He just turned around and yelled at me... 
And it's one thing to be yelled at but this guy went bezerk. I mean it was 3 or 4 minutes of him freaking out on the phone and every 4 or 5 words were friends bombs. At least that's what I remember, I hadn't slept in days so I may be exaggerating it but to me that's what it seemed like


----------



## snowplower1

My dad (owner) went in there and talked to him during the storm and apparently by the end of it he was understanding. My dad has a way of calming people in the worst of situations. So all is good I suppose. I guess I would like an apology but not counting on it haha


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

No one deserves to be heavily worked over. I made a few questionable decisions in regard to the few residentials I have left. I had them skip the route after 4pm Tuesday and didn't touch them until 0500 Wednesday. A few were not happy when they wanted to go out at 7PM to god knows where Tuesday and they had 6 plus inches. I didn't care. It was a waste of time and wanted all hands on real asphalt.


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> No one deserves to be heavily worked over. I made a few questionable decisions in regard to the few residentials I have left. I had them skip the route after 4pm Tuesday and didn't touch them until 0500 Wednesday. A few were not happy when they wanted to go out at 7PM to god knows where Tuesday and they had 6 plus inches. I didn't care. It was a waste of time and wanted all hands on real asphalt.


Even a camel stops for water lol.


----------



## leolkfrm

well guess its salt the next couple of days, snow melt and runoff near buildings is freezing at night!


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah! Looks like Wednesday morning we'll need to salt the refreeze and possibility of flurries. Thursday morning looks quiet. Friday morning looks like more refreeze. But after Friday morning it looks like I can start preparing the equipment to be put away for the year!!! After Friday morning the temperature doesn't drop again to below 32


----------



## leolkfrm

last day for salting runoff?...looks like rainy season is coming

time to get the bike ready Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> last day for salting runoff?...looks like rainy season is coming
> 
> time to get the bike ready Thumbs Up


I bet your a chick magnet on that bike. Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplower1

I hope today was the last one. Problem is temps drop to about 25 tonight but by 5am it's 35 and raining. Plus there's a chance of freezing rain. You guys think it'll be warm enough by morning to melt the runoff


----------



## FredG

Now these protesters want to bash the Geneseo PD.  46mph in a 30mph, Children not in car seat, NO drivers license or picture ID etc. Not a bit of English. What a bunch of :terribletowel:'s.


----------



## snowplower1

SO I hear theres a potential for snow friday :hammerhead: I really hope it stays too warm. Not looking forward to putting plow and salter back on


----------



## leolkfrm

still up and down with the forecast, looks more like higher elevations, 3-5 in franklinville....might be a black ice situation for us

snowplower do you get into taking trees down?


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> still up and down with the forecast, looks more like higher elevations, 3-5 in franklinville....might be a black ice situation for us
> 
> snowplower do you get into taking trees down?


No I landscape in the summer. My insurance only allows me to deal with trees already fallen and not in danger of falling on anything. Once my feet leave the ground they won't cover us lol

I'm really hoping there's not even ice. I'm really not looking forward to have to salt. It would be really bad if we have to plow


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Contracts were exhausted on April 1. That said, I would prefer salt not to touch the roads or lots again. After tomorrow's rain things should be cleaned up nicely. We have been cutting A lot of fallen trees and subbing out the big stuff, stump grinding has been profitable as well. Lots of soil/seed and/or sod going down soon.....


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1 said:


> No I landscape in the summer. My insurance only allows me to deal with trees already fallen and not in danger of falling on anything. Once my feet leave the ground they won't cover us lol
> 
> I'm really hoping there's not even ice. I'm really not looking forward to have to salt. It would be really bad if we have to plow


ok thanks, talking 3-5 now


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1 said:


> No I landscape in the summer. My insurance only allows me to deal with trees already fallen and not in danger of falling on anything. Once my feet leave the ground they won't cover us lol
> 
> I'm really hoping there's not even ice. I'm really not looking forward to have to salt. It would be really bad if we have to plow


ok thanks, talking 3-5 now


----------



## leolkfrm

once the contract date passes, premium rates take effect!
lowblue:lowblue:Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplower1

They're saying 1-3 for me but all the local meteorologists are saying it will be just on the grass. Really hoping that's true. I have 2 trucks I left the plow and salter on just in case because I don't need them yet so that was a good move. But I don't want to put the other plow and salter on. Plus I still don't even have my plow...


----------



## leolkfrm

. Winter Weather Advisory in effect from 11 PM this evening to
2 PM EDT Friday... 

The National Weather Service in Buffalo has issued a Winter
Weather Advisory for snow, which is in effect from 11 PM this
evening to 2 PM EDT Friday.

* Locations... northern Erie and Genesee counties.

* Timing... from late this evening through early Friday afternoon.

* Hazards... wet snow. Highest amounts away from Lake Erie from the
eastern Buffalo suburbs to about Batavia. Lowest north and west
of the I-90 corridor.

* Accumulations... up to 2 inches overnight and 1 to 3 inches 
Friday, leading to storm totals of 3 to 5 inches.

* Winds... northwest 15 to 25 mph with gusts up to 40 mph.

* Visibilities... as low as a half mile at times.

* Temperatures... lows in the lower 30s overnight. Highs in the 
mid 30s Friday.

* Impacts... a late season storm will bring several inches of wet
snow mainly across the higher terrain. Snowfall will accumulate
best on grassy surfaces with a slushy accumulation possible on
roadways which could make for slick travel. There is a lower


----------



## leolkfrm

just got back from being a squeegee operator for 4 hours....too much slush to burn it off with salt


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Not happy about hanging blade and slanging salt, but Its extra dollars for building cruise missiles. HAHA! Now everything needs to be washes again, and back to landscape work.


----------



## FredG

No Snow services here, Light snow no accumulation. Starting a parking lot Monday.


----------



## snowplower1

Had to plow everything in brockport. Everything east of gates didn't really get much more than don't slush. 
Made things real frustrating because I was concerned it would snow enough to plow everywhere but I still don't have my plow situation figured out with boss. 
Probably going to need to salt in the morning


----------



## leolkfrm

low of 28 tonight, subject to change...todays salt may be enough for am


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Is it Exmark season yet?


----------



## snowplower1

I didn't need to salt anything today so I very well may need to salt if things freeze up. Things are drying up fairly well so far though


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Is it Exmark season yet?


almost dixie chopper season


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

leolkfrm said:


> almost dixie chopper season


I haven't ran a Dixie since 2008 ish. Haven't seen many either.


----------



## leolkfrm

they have changed them some, people are looking for a softer ride and dixie is not, even with the front tire springs, would have a ferris but dont want to spend the money


----------



## leolkfrm

well ag season has started, tough with all the rain this month


----------



## snowplower1

The rain was killer. We're in full swing landscaping now. That dang grass is growing way to fast


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

snowplower1 said:


> The rain was killer. We're in full swing landscaping now. That dang grass is growing way to fast


Are you mowing yet? We have done a few during cleanups, and probably a few more today. Been too busy rolling, dethatching, aerating, seeding for the most part.

The mowing rig will start at the Top Monday. Then its time for me to start building some stuff.


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Are you mowing yet? We have done a few during cleanups, and probably a few more today. Been too busy rolling, dethatching, aerating, seeding for the most part.
> 
> The mowing rig will start at the Top Monday. Then its time for me to start building some stuff.


I do all commercial so there's not too much of a push for it yet. I try to get most of my mulch done before I start mowing. I'll probably mow the last week of April


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Same here with commercial, but still a pile of residential on the list. Those commercial lawns will be LONG last week of April though, do you agree?


----------



## leolkfrm

field are greasy, some wet spots, some just plain old wet!....


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Same here with commercial, but still a pile of residential on the list. Those commercial lawns will be LONG last week of April though, do you agree?


Yeah they most definitely will be. Honestly the ground is to wet at a lot of places to mow


----------



## leolkfrm

get done what you can...looks like another dose of rain mid week!


----------



## leolkfrm

field operations pretty much shut down with all the rain, be some long days when we start rolling again


----------



## snowplower1

My guys are still mowing today. We're way to behind to not mow. They know to avoid low lying areas. This rains killing me though! My dock is under water. I wanna get my boat in and use it


----------



## leolkfrm

dont care what the weather people say...im not hanging the plow!


----------



## snowplower1

No way. If it snows I'm moving to anywhere that it never snows. I'm not servicing anybody in May. They can all stay gone


----------



## Randall Ave

leolkfrm said:


> dont care what the weather people say...im not hanging the plow!


Where's your dedication????


----------



## snowplower1

Randall Ave said:


> Where's your dedication????


You'll find it back in January


----------



## FredG

Today will be our 3rd day doing squat, Rain is killing me. Just got started where we were working everyday and the rain ruined that.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> Today will be our 3rd day doing squat, Rain is killing me. Just got started where we were working everyday and the rain ruined that.


Bummer! We worked all week mowing and mulching. Today everyone is obviously off. I hope this bout of rain is the last of it


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Bummer! We worked all week mowing and mulching. Today everyone is obviously off. I hope this bout of rain is the last of it


We were hauling dirt out at Sampson state park and grading it off at the new cottages they put in. Very dangerous slope not to mention the high bank at the lake. Little rain your shut down. Some idiot put a lull on it's side and the inspectors are watching and will shut you down.

I got to pay my two main guys, If not I'm scared they will haul butt. They just come off unemployment.


----------



## snowplower1

oh boy, sounds like loads of fun! This rain is just messing everything up for everyone. luckily I scheduled all my work to get done in 4 days this week knowing we would get this today. I'm lucky to have finished almost all of it


----------



## leolkfrm

almost another inch of rain in the gauge since yesterday, more on the way, might dry out some beginning of next week


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> almost another inch of rain in the gauge since yesterday, more on the way, might dry out some beginning of next week


Ya and anybody working in the dirt is going to have to work like a fool to catch up. Some female property manager asking me why I'm not taking out sidewalk in the rain. She just gave me the okay yesterday. Chicken got a small head but knows enough to get out of the rain. lol


----------



## leolkfrm

head to runnings and get a good rain suit....can tear up and prep in the rain, just cant pour....trash pump to keep the water out!

:waving::laugh:


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> head to runnings and get a good rain suit....can tear up and prep in the rain, just cant pour....trash pump to keep the water out!
> 
> :waving::laugh:


lol ya if your young and don't have a fog attitude, The mortgage holder is crying about the sidewalks. There right in a manicured area. With a excavator and dump truck I want to do minimal damage. You know how that goes in the rain. Topsoil and seed can be a expensive fix if not careful. BTW I like a rain suit as much as I like a condom. lmao.  :hammerhead:


----------



## leolkfrm

time for old school....pick, bar, sledge, wheel barrow! banks can be a pain, remember my buddy calling me to do a sidewalk in jan, snow falling...needed a sidewalk in for customer to get a draw


----------



## leolkfrm

might be a new scammer working wny, buddy received a request for quote on a property i am familiar with. co is case snow management, the request has a map showing property that i know the owner self contracts, and the management co for the rest bids the rest, as they have another piece around the corner and bid them together


----------



## FredG

Let us know how the scam progresses. You getting the rain were getting over here? It's killing me.


----------



## leolkfrm

most of the rain has been north of 20a, worked 18 hrs wed to beat the rain.....need flotation tires to keep from sinking in the lawns..lol 
starting to get into the window for spraying wheat again, hope it drys off


----------



## leolkfrm

wow from 50 degrees and rain to 90 and humid!......been some long days, farmers working round the clock north of thruway to catch up...starting to settle down bugs are starting to show up, reports of army worms!


----------



## FredG

I got 3 decent size jobs completed between the rain. Can't invoice because I can't get the top soil in. And another 3 started. Getting rough between payroll etc and nothing coming in.


----------



## leolkfrm

just had hard rain and pea size hail!


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> just had hard rain and pea size hail!


Please tell me that's not coming this way, lol


----------



## leolkfrm

well yesterday is the first rain out in the field, been guessing the weather pretty good so we dont go out, spraying down towards great valley and the storms came in


----------



## leolkfrm

definitely a night time chill in the air, seen some deer starting to shed and looking darker, they say a wet summer makes for a snowy winter...we shall see


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> definitely a night time chill in the air, seen some deer starting to shed and looking darker, they say a wet summer makes for a snowy winter...we shall see


51* here this morning. Not complain en.


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> definitely a night time chill in the air, seen some deer starting to shed and looking darker, they say a wet summer makes for a snowy winter...we shall see


I can't imagine this weather pattern sticking around. It's been nuts. I'm hoping for not much snow this year or at least easy events. Last year was frustrating. Every time it snowed it was like snowpocalypse here. I think 60 inches of our 110 inches all came on 4 different days.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

We are going to get 130 inches in gates/chili/Ogden this winter. You heard it here first.


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> We are going to get 130 inches in gates/chili/Ogden this winter. You heard it here first.


Oh I really hope not. I'm not excited to plow yet. Usually by now I'm excited. That last storm still is getting to me


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

snowplower1 said:


> Oh I really hope not. I'm not excited to plow yet. Usually by now I'm excited. That last storm still is getting to me


That storm was tough, but looking back it was a good time. Only 40 hours on, 5 hours sleep and another 16 hours. After maintenance and the like I think I only worked 65 hours in 3 days!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

The best part of that storm was myself and a few guys from other companies all had the wives drop us off at the bar on Friday or Saturday night right after that storm. .


----------



## leolkfrm

wow any one notice haw the deer have shed and their backs are looking black? just in the last week or so

predictions for first snow?


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> wow any one notice haw the deer have shed and their backs are looking black? just in the last week or so
> 
> predictions for first snow?


When I'm not quite ready yet? One truck should be done today. Still going pretty good in the dirt.


----------



## leolkfrm

im not ready either lol


----------



## leolkfrm

lots of wind rain and power outages up rochester way tonight


----------



## snowplower1

Slept right through it this afternoon. Woke up and there was leaves everywhere. Must have been quite the wind to knock out power to over 20k


----------



## leolkfrm

guess a lot of tree limbs came down and created the problems....r.g&e is not keeping up with their tree trimming program


----------



## snowplower1

First frost advisory tonight! Below 32 South of Rochester


----------



## FredG

Could be snow on the pumpkin shortly. I'm ready for change I'm tired of the dirt now lol.


----------



## leolkfrm

i remember snow on Halloween


----------



## leolkfrm

there i a web cam showing snow last night down towards java, time stamp is current
lowblue:lowred:


----------



## leolkfrm

maybe its just because it is a black and white pic?


----------



## leolkfrm

well the snow is falling, sticking on cold surfaces


----------



## leolkfrm

this one by the airport!


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> this one by the airport!


Buffalo???


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> this one by the airport!


By the pic that looks a little slick.


----------



## leolkfrm

yes buffalo airport, in black and white it looks worse than it is, as i found out in the above pics..lol

still looking nasty though










Hmmmm looks the same as before wit the same time stamp


----------



## oarwhat

I'm right near the airport. We got grapple and snow this morning. Maybe an 1" or so even on the blacktop. all melted by noon.


----------



## PLC94

Was coming down pretty good near Batavia today as we were putting down our last few fertilizer applications


----------



## leolkfrm

PLC94 said:


> Was coming down pretty good near Batavia today as we were putting down our last few fertilizer applications


who you working for?


----------



## PLC94

PRECISION LAWN CARE.


----------



## snowplower1

I've seen you guys around a bit. I remember seeing I think unicell was a snowex dealer? Are they the ones that dropped snowex?


----------



## PLC94

Yes they did. I think I'll go back to Thruway and talk to Codey about the fisher xls and the western wideout. I'm still waiting on a few bids to come back too


----------



## leolkfrm

is unicorn giving you a bid?


----------



## PLC94

Sorry about that, I meant plowing contracts. I still have a few left out there unanswered yet. I'll probably give unicorn a call too. I bought a v plow from them a few years back


----------



## leolkfrm

i think bubba is the only one starting to stake, 
one one setting out machines yet

now one thinks about snow till they see it falling


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> i think bubba is the only one starting to stake,
> one one setting out machines yet
> 
> now one thinks about snow till they see it falling


Lots of guys have staked already here. I'll be doing it next week. Really wishing all of November I could plan on not having any snow but it doesn't look likely


----------



## leolkfrm

rain,..rain..and more rain, enough already!


----------



## leolkfrm

nasty rain and thunderstorm now!


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like a salt event friday am???


----------



## PLC94

leolkfrm said:


> looks like a salt event friday am???


----------



## PLC94

Yes sir. Just see that on the news. Salters are on and ready


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> looks like a salt event friday am???


Ground temps are not to high Leo? Still been warm here. Never got the freeze they were talking about last night.


----------



## snowplower1

Temps here are below 32 at night from last night to Saturday so ground temps may have cooled enough. 
For Rochester they're saying about an inch so I'm being the first half inch melts and then freezes and the second half inch sticks. That's if there right on how rapid a freeze they expect. I'm also skeptical on how much will fall. The winds are going to be strong, very cold air and they're coming from the north right over a very high and warm lake Ontario. I see potential for a plow event given the right circumstances happen


----------



## leolkfrm

chance of a slip and fall from black ice dictates a dusting with salt

high temp fri, 22 degrees!


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> chance of a slip and fall from black ice dictates a dusting with salt
> 
> high temp fri, 22 degrees!


You called it, The frost moved in last night. Thumbs Up


----------



## leolkfrm

looks pretty out though....


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> looks pretty out though....


I ain't put my spreader on yet. It's cake tho I put it in the truck with the excavator strap and plug in. I got the old hooptie hydro backup that is ready. That was ready last season never used it.

Most of our good storms come off Erie. Ontario usually heads east of here.


----------



## leolkfrm

might need it for friday am...did a drive around at 830 and if the sun didnt hit the puddles it was slushy ice


----------



## snowplower1

Really hoping for just a salt event friday morning. My plow is being assembled now but i still haven't gotten my undercarriage back on. gonna be a long day of prep...

Got both my salters on the stands just gotta slide em in tomorrow and ill be good to go.


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like a salt only event, need to watch for black ice, will be more for slip and fall protection, and make sure the salters are set up and working correctly...lol


----------



## FredG

How you boys doing? Done spreading? 25* here just a light dusting not slippery. The City did not spread either.


----------



## PLC94

I just got back to the shop. Batavia was just spotty. Bergen, Leroy and Caledonia needed a full salting though. Have a good day


----------



## snowplower1

Got very slushy last night and then that froze. It's pretty darn icy up here


----------



## PLC94

I heard that. Hopefully the sun will peak out a bit and help out with that ice


----------



## snowplower1

PLC94 said:


> I heard that. Hopefully the sun will peak out a bit and help out with that ice


Exactly what I'm hoping for. I just an finishing my last property and gonna go check out how well the salt did


----------



## FredG

Cold wind come through blowing that dusting, Ended up spreading. Nov 10 seems early from the last few previous years. I would have to look to be sure. To lazy right now lol.


----------



## leolkfrm

interesting am, nothing but frozen puddle and touches of black ice near me, 5 miles east, snow covered and ice, dust the lots by me, ready to park it and sidewalk guys call in, getting dumped on, reload and do it again


----------



## PLC94

Yes sir. I seen you our there playing with the new truck. Haha


----------



## leolkfrm

PLC94 said:


> Yes sir. I seen you our there playing with the new truck. Haha


yup. you got there before i got in, finally figured out some good settings, where did you see me, national grid?


----------



## snowplower1

There's talk of a coastal storm next weekend that's supposed to bring us heavy lake effect snow. Should be interesting to see how that develops and what comes our way


----------



## PLC94

leolkfrm said:


> yup. you got there before i got in, finally figured out some good settings, where did you see me, national grid?


I spotted you on 5 in town


----------



## PLC94

snowplower1 said:


> There's talk of a coastal storm next weekend that's supposed to bring us heavy lake effect snow. Should be interesting to see how that develops and what comes our way


Haven't heard about that one yet. You definitely got my attention now though lol


----------



## snowplower1

PLC94 said:


> Haven't heard about that one yet. You definitely got my attention now though lol


Scott hetsko talked about it in a Facebook live weather session and AccuWeather is calling for 6 inches Sunday to Monday


----------



## leolkfrm

i heard some rumbling about the possibility of a storm before thanksgiving


----------



## leolkfrm

frosty morning!...warming up so a good day to catch up on things before weather sets in, might be starting salt runs again sunday


----------



## rdfenn3

I'm ready to end landscape season and start plow season


----------



## FredG

rdfenn3 said:


> I'm ready to end landscape season and start plow season


I'm ready to get out of the dirt to.


----------



## snowplower1

I was sick of landscaping a while ago. I'm finishing up this coming week and then I will relax until snow. Looks like with the right condition we could get some good snow. After Monday though it looks pretty mild again


----------



## leolkfrm

might be all salt, temps are staying above 32 for the most part
https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ny/batavia/KNYBATAV11?cm_ven=localwx_10day

might have to be concerned about am black friday for early openings....blast people in line with salt


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> I was sick of landscaping a while ago. I'm finishing up this coming week and then I will relax until snow. Looks like with the right condition we could get some good snow. After Monday though it looks pretty mild again


I was thinking I was done in the dirt, A Guy I know that buys and sells homes all junk needs a sanitary line and tie in at the road. Tried snaking and flushing, Sent the camera down through look like a tree growing right through it,

Not ready yet I'm assuming funds are low knowing him. I know I'm going to freeze doing this project, My Family is leaving for SC for thanksgiving Tuesday morning.

I want to go but I know the weather will keep me from going. Oh well just another day in the jungle lol.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> I was thinking I was done in the dirt, A Guy I know that buys and sells homes all junk needs a sanitary line and tie in at the road. Tried snaking and flushing, Sent the camera down through look like a tree growing right through it,
> 
> Not ready yet I'm assuming funds are low knowing him. I know I'm going to freeze doing this project, My Family is leaving for SC for thanksgiving Tuesday morning.
> 
> I want to go but I know the weather will keep me from going. Oh well just another day in the jungle lol.


What a pain! 2 years ago my whole family went to my sisters in Cincinnati for the first time while I had to stay and work. South Carolina sounds nice right now to...


----------



## leolkfrm

nice white snow on the grass and roads are just wet...33 degrees


----------



## leolkfrm

spread lots of salt today! lowred:


----------



## snowplower1

I got to plow today! Up by Charlotte there was 2-3 inches. I plowed 3 of my properties. It was nice to put the blade down for the first time.


----------



## leolkfrm

of course buffalo radar is down again, kitchner ont hs the rain, heading this way, may be another salt event after the rain as the temp is dropping for tom


----------



## leolkfrm

well winter may be on hold again, 50s on tues


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> well winter may be on hold again, 50s on tues


I seen that. Could of fooled me by the last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> I seen that. Could of fooled me by the last 2 weeks or so.


I finished my landscaping work Tuesday so I'll take it. I'll enjoy a week or two of relaxing. Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> I finished my landscaping work Tuesday so I'll take it. I'll enjoy a week or two of relaxing. Happy Thanksgiving all!


Yes sir, All my equipment is back at the yard. Were basically done, Suppose to have a sanitary line from house to street when the dude gets the money. Still doing a few things cleaning up shop and yard etc.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> Yes sir, All my equipment is back at the yard. Were basically done, Suppose to have a sanitary line from house to street when the dude gets the money. Still doing a few things cleaning up shop and yard etc.


Yeah I gotta get equipment winterized and cleaned up but at least I'm not gonna be worrying about getting work done.


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Yeah I gotta get equipment winterized and cleaned up but at least I'm not gonna be worrying about getting work done.


Yes theirs a difference between satisfying a client everyday and going to shop and office. Close to relaxing.


----------



## leolkfrm

well looks like winter is on hold for 2 more weeks, might as well oil the salter chains to keep them loose


----------



## truckitup

Looks like we got a couple of good weeks of no snow


----------



## leolkfrm

truckitup said:


> Looks like we got a couple of good weeks of no snow


hey do you know who mrd is?...i posted a pic of his truck and trailer being dot'd


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> hey do you know who mrd is?...i posted a pic of his truck and trailer being dot'd


I sat here thinking a good few minutes why I know that name. They're out of penfield. They're land where they keep mulch and stuff if next to one of the properties I do


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1 said:


> I sat here thinking a good few minutes why I know that name. They're out of penfield. They're land where they keep mulch and stuff if next to one of the properties I do


they were pulled over by dot in the home depot parking lot, in penfield


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> they were pulled over by dot in the home depot parking lot, in penfield


Never fun getting pulled by them.


----------



## leolkfrm

well maybe salt runs friday dec 8th....


----------



## snowplower1

Weathermen are making a big push for winter to come that weekend and is supposed to stay a little while. 
That's what they say...


----------



## leolkfrm

cold but not really a lot of precip predicted


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> cold but not really a lot of precip predicted


That's my kind of weather! That means ski mountains will fire the guns up. I wanna get out on the mountain early!


----------



## leolkfrm

kissing bridge was open over thankgiving, doubt the conditions were very good, 
weather still showing cold and light precip starting wed night thru the weekend


----------



## snowplower1

Bristol opened a couple different days, with one hill open.
Holiday opened last weekend. They had a decent amount of runs but not worth my 2 hour drive


----------



## leolkfrm

hmmm seems to be a question how fast the cold from mi is coming in...was thurs am now its hinting on wed...hope it doesnt start as freezing rain


----------



## leolkfrm

well no doubt....wash what you need to on monday 50 degrees.....thurs starts high of 30 for a week so far

till it changes :laugh::laugh: maybe lowred:lowred:


----------



## leolkfrm

oh oh

Winter Storm Watch
Issued: 3:38 AM EST Dec. 4, 2017 – National Weather Service

... Winter Storm Watch in effect from late Tuesday night through
late Thursday night... 

* what... heavy lake effect snow possible. Travel will be very 
difficult at times, including the morning and evening commute on
Wednesday. Total snow accumulations of 12 to 24 inches are 
possible in the most persistent lake snows.

* Where... northern Erie and Genesee counties. 

* When... from late Tuesday night through late Thursday night.

* Additional details... heavy lake effect snow may result in very
difficult travel at times, including very low visibility and
deep snow cover on roads.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

Narrow bands of heavy snow could impact portions of the region.
Localized travel problems will be possible.

lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred: lowblue:lowred:


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> oh oh
> 
> Winter Storm Watch
> Issued: 3:38 AM EST Dec. 4, 2017 - National Weather Service
> 
> ... Winter Storm Watch in effect from late Tuesday night through
> late Thursday night...
> 
> * what... heavy lake effect snow possible. Travel will be very
> difficult at times, including the morning and evening commute on
> Wednesday. Total snow accumulations of 12 to 24 inches are
> possible in the most persistent lake snows.
> 
> * Where... northern Erie and Genesee counties.
> 
> * When... from late Tuesday night through late Thursday night.
> 
> * Additional details... heavy lake effect snow may result in very
> difficult travel at times, including very low visibility and
> deep snow cover on roads.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> Narrow bands of heavy snow could impact portions of the region.
> Localized travel problems will be possible.
> 
> lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred: lowblue:lowred:


Here we go!! Unfortunately I don't get much of the fun. Nws hey released the map showing amounts. Most of Rochester will get an inch or less. But brockport where I live is supposed to get 4-6 inches. Can't wait!


----------



## leolkfrm




----------



## leolkfrm

check this out...kinda long but he is usually the best

https://www.facebook.com/donpaulwkbw/

you may see it


----------



## brasski

Looks like we will be busy 8"-12" in Batavia it's go time lol


----------



## leolkfrm

brasski said:


> Looks like we will be busy 8"-12" in Batavia it's go time lol


start with salt wed am, then see how much falls, need to get some brine going or everything will quick freeze when its plowed

you doing resi or commercial? have not seen brasski on the side of a truck


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> start with salt wed am, then see how much falls, need to get some brine going or everything will quick freeze when its plowed
> 
> you doing resi or commercial? have not seen brasski on the side of a truck


What areas do you plow leolkfrm?


----------



## leolkfrm

so looking like don paul is right again!


----------



## brasski

We are all commercial and brasski is what my buddies call me. What area you plow in leolkfrm?


----------



## leolkfrm

salt, eat, nap, eat, nap, repeat...lol


----------



## leolkfrm




----------



## snowplower1

What did everyone end up getting?? 
Brockport had probably 3-4 inches but only an inch stuck and that inch turned into a packed down ice. I went to check all my other properties but nothing in Greece gates Henrietta or Irondequoit


----------



## PLC94

Leroy, Caledonia, Bergen and Batavia pretty much just had a dusting. Only needed to salt the commercial properies


----------



## snowplower1

PLC94 said:


> Leroy, Caledonia, Bergen and Batavia pretty much just had a dusting. Only needed to salt the commercial properies


What a bust. Was really looking forward to plowing


----------



## PLC94

It looks like we might get another shot at it Saturday night and the middle of next week. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## leolkfrm

PLC94 said:


> Leroy, Caledonia, Bergen and Batavia pretty much just had a dusting. Only needed to salt the commercial properies


missed you at the salt bin, what time did you load out?


----------



## PLC94

I was there about 3:30. Thought I saw ya at CAT. I'm thinking we will be heading out again in the morning. You planning on it?


----------



## leolkfrm

nope, all was good at 8pm except for a few puddles, da big guy can drive around and ziggy can handle that stuff, Thumbs Up

unless of course we get more overnight
really not showing anything
https://www.wunderground.com/hourly/us/ny/batavia/date/2017-12-08/KNYBATAV11?cm_ven=localwx_hour


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Nothing here in Gates/Chili. Hauled 12 ton of CR-1, spread it and compacted it. LOL


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Nothing here in Gates/Chili. Hauled 12 ton of CR-1, spread it and compacted it. LOL


so did you salt today? late snow this am


----------



## leolkfrm

nice to have a sunny day, looks like a good chance for plowable snow for tues am


----------



## snowplower1

Down south has more snow than we do so far this year!


----------



## snowplower1

Looks like we may be in for a good amount of snow!


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Looks like we may be in for a good amount of snow!


Stay home and rest up tonight, Have a nice bowl of pasta lol.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> Stay home and rest up tonight, Have a nice bowl of pasta lol.


LOL I plan to. Looks like timing won't be on our side with this one.


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> LOL I plan to. Looks like timing won't be on our side with this one.


I hear ya, Leo must be wide open after watching that Buffalo game yesterday.


----------



## FredG

Whats going on Guys? Been out salting early morning waiting to make our first push shortly. lowred: payup


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

All I have to say is, meh. I'm over it. When is Spring? time for a few Thumbs Up


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Nothing went wrong on our end, I just forgot how boring and mindboggling it can get. I hate other drivers too, and people who park where I am moving snow.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Also wondering why we do so much detail work with some of the plow jobs I see around town. I hope someone notices our efforts.


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> I hear ya, Leo must be wide open after watching that Buffalo game yesterday.


i wish, out of snow for now, spending my time at rochester general, my daughter is there.....hate to leave people hanging but family first


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> i wish, out of snow for now, spending my time at rochester general, my daughter is there.....hate to leave people hanging but family first


That's right, Hope everything is okay, Close to Rochester if you need anything.


----------



## leolkfrm

Thanks


----------



## leolkfrm

well things are 1000% better, starting to get back to some normal things, still needs mending but may be home for christmas


----------



## leolkfrm

so 2 days of warm up and melt, then back to salt events for black ice wed, maybe snow Christmas eve


----------



## leolkfrm

showing single digits for after christmas...get the kero mixed in now!


----------



## leolkfrm

so calm till thurs afternoon then snow again, not sure how heavy.....the kicker is some big box open 24 hrs till chrismas eve, so round the clock service, hope it salt only


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

So who is getting excited to plow Christmas Eve and day?


----------



## snowplower1

Not even a little. Getting tired of this winter already


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Agreed. I will be home from 0630 until whenever my son gets up, no matter the weather. This will probably be his last year believing in Santa. Sorry if any of you guys still believed...hahaha. Luckily I only have a couple dozen resi's left on the list, commercials can wait.


----------



## leolkfrm

well the snow has started here, its the big box 24 hr opening that puts a hurt on things, everybody will close for Christmas but then clean up at night
going to play hell driving to rgh tom, think ill wait till after lunchtime when it turns to rain


----------



## snowplower1

Nice sheet of ice this morning. Which will be followed by rain then apparently 3-5 inches of snow.... Is it spring yet


----------



## leolkfrm

yup ice now freezing rain, depending on area, freezing rain to snow
hate freezing rain, if no traffic it bridges the ice, and makes for more work


----------



## leolkfrm

well the machines are parked with their full tanks full waiting to run again at midnight the 26th.......

nasty weather expected for tonight and tom, but the stores are closed


----------



## leolkfrm

dang its cold out, showing 11 degrees....


----------



## snowplower1

That's about the highest were getting the rest of the week to...


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Baby it's cold outside!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

How are everyones properties looking?


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> How are everyones properties looking?


Eh, everything is icy from drifting and how cold it is now. Just about to start salting


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

We are sending salt out in about 20. Some areas are super icy, others are bare and dry. A few facilities are closed today, but hey, just send it right?


----------



## leolkfrm

sun is nice, but the wind makes it cold, hope the sun get the salt working


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

How are you boys making out in the tundra?


----------



## snowplower1

Anyone else feel like this had just been ridiculous weather? I don't remember feeling this worn out and overwhelmed by this. .

Also, lake Erie is already 33 degrees. So to say the least by next week I'm thinking it'll freezer with these temps. Lake Ontario is 38 degrees, I'm hoping these temps can knock it down real low to hopefully limit the lake effect


----------



## leolkfrm

dang cold at 3 am.....diesels be hard starting and take a while to smooth out
enough sun during the day to make salt work


----------



## leolkfrm

wow showing minus numbers coming in this weekend


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

It's damn cold, just silly. Figures a lake effect blast tomorrow afternoon and evening when I have a night out planned with the wife. Perhaps she will ride with me for a bit. Not!


----------



## snowplower1

Cold doesn't bother me too much. The wind is whats brutal. Long as we don't get more snow tonight I'm gonna spend the day in elicottville at holiday valley snowboarding. They'll be getting slammed by snow through the day so should be a great time! Get back in time for the snow to start flying here


----------



## snowplower1

that sun was nice today! really got lots melting nicely


----------



## snowplower1

another round of lake effect tonight they say. looks like after this we may be able to relax a few days. sure would be nice


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

That's what they say. I am tired, I think I'll go home now. That is really all I have to say about that.


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> That's what they say. I am tired, I think I'll go home now. That is really all I have to say about that.


These low temps are tough on the diesels. Almost scares me sometime they act like there going to break loose when starting.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

It certainly is, tough on everything. I must have chipped 2 tons of ice and snow of rigs today. My flat bed dump was caked underneath. I felt like I was in the Bering sea fishing opiolio. Listing port side! Lol


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I'm fairly certain I'm going to sleep after this hockey game. Let's GO Buffalo!!!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp




----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Huron/ontario bridge is connected. I hope it leaves me alone tonight.


----------



## leolkfrm

wind has started already, supposed to get was after 8am tom


----------



## FredG

Looks like we got about 5 - 6 hours for we head out around here, Burr.


----------



## leolkfrm

well more fell than predicted, wind supposed to hit over 20mph mid am..and of coarse instead of a sleep in need to fire up the big salt truck , then have my daughter at rgh for doc appointment by 1130 am


----------



## leolkfrm

really looking forward to mondays 35 degrees, dang cold out


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> really looking forward to mondays 35 degrees, dang cold out


35 is welcome.


----------



## Jeep_thing

leolkfrm said:


> really looking forward to mondays 35 degrees, dang cold out





FredG said:


> 35 is welcome.


Oh heck no, this cold squeaky snow has traction and is not slippery. Next week is going to be an icey fiasco!


----------



## leolkfrm

good cleanup week coming, more manageable temps with snow for next weekend


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

leolkfrm said:


> good cleanup week coming, more manageable temps with snow for next weekend


I am looking forward to finishing some work in my house. 2-4 more inches for me tonight/tomorrow. UGH. feels like 29 days on the road...


----------



## snowplower1

That was a fun week huh?! Thought it was never going to end ready for a nice warm-up! Salted most places this morning to start getting rid of the hard pack and then cleanup tomorrow morning. Looks like it's going to be less than an inch so just salt salt salt tomorrow. Then RELAXING until the weekend.


----------



## leolkfrm

down to 1 inch for mon, temps rising over night, 30 degrees by 6am

:clapping:


----------



## leolkfrm

so is the storm prediction going to hold for sat or fizzle out?

lowblue:12 inches lowred:


----------



## snowplower1

Hey guys, are any of you out in Penfield? I'm looking for someone to service 3 sites for me. Pm me if you are interested


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

leolkfrm said:


> so is the storm prediction going to hold for sat or fizzle out?
> 
> lowblue:12 inches lowred:


I hope it fizzles out. models are showing 20+ inches...


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> I hope it fizzles out. models are showing 20+ inches...


I can't even imagine that happening. This could be bad. I'm with you there hoping this fizzles or goes more East. AccuWeather seems to think it will head east of us and only drop 4-8 inches


----------



## leolkfrm

That's for Friday...another 5 sat am


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I'm thinking AccuWeather will adjust in the next 24 hours. Nws buffalo had us at 12-18 with possible lake enhancement to that.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp




----------



## leolkfrm

looking like a chance for more ice when it starts, hope its wrong, maybe it will all just fizzle out


----------



## leolkfrm

guess load salt at 2 pm and wait for the ice to start,


----------



## snowplower1

See I was wondering what you guys were thinking as far as salt. It's gonna rain so much that won't the parking lots have to much water in them causing the salt to be too diluted?


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1 said:


> See I was wondering what you guys were thinking as far as salt. It's gonna rain so much that won't the parking lots have to much water in them causing the salt to be too diluted?


wont start using the salt till it starts freezing on the lots......load the truck and take it home with me, i live closer than the shop, so quicker response,


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> wont start using the salt till it starts freezing on the lots......load the truck and take it home with me, i live closer than the shop, so quicker response,


I see. That makes sense, I may load both trucks in the afternoon and then go out once it's below 32


----------



## leolkfrm

cant go by air temp alone, ground is colder, need to physically check them


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

All of my sites will be closed by 1800 tomorrow so I'm not too worried about salt. Only 3 will be open Saturday morning so we will see how it pans out. @snowplower1 are you still running to duke for salt?


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> All of my sites will be closed by 1800 tomorrow so I'm not too worried about salt. Only 3 will be open Saturday morning so we will see how it pans out. @snowplower1 are you still running to duke for salt?


Yeah I still go to Duke. I'll have a few sites open until 9 that salt is in the contract for. Most of my sites are closed at 2 on Saturday


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

snowplower1 said:


> Yeah I still go to Duke. I'll have a few sites open until 9 that salt is in the contract for. Most of my sites are closed at 2 on Saturday


You and i need to have lunch bud. I can't imagine the fuel price to run from Brockport to duke, and their prices are outrageous.


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> You and i need to have lunch bud. I can't imagine the fuel price to run from Brockport to duke, and their prices are outrageous.


Alright let's do it. maybe next week after all this is over?


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> You and i need to have lunch bud. I can't imagine the fuel price to run from Brockport to duke, and their prices are outrageous.


how much is duke getting a ton now?,


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> how much is duke getting a ton now?,


96.50 a ton. They actually have gone down in price since I started going there. I started going there the year they ran out of salt.


----------



## leolkfrm

that really isn't a bad price loaded if you are close enough.... and they store it, just the travel time and number of trips you need to make


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> that really isn't a bad price loaded if you are close enough.... and they store it, just the travel time and number of trips you need to make


Right. I have 4 properties right on Jefferson there so sometimes it isn't out of the way but it still is a hassle quite often times especially when I need to just salt, I have to drive all the way out there.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

So.......who was that guy in Rochester making the 5/8 MVP3 cutting edges. Lol. I hope you guys managed to get through it unscathed and safe.


----------



## FredG

Came down fast here, Could not keep up with no 2'' trigger, By the time I finished my route there was 4'' started over again, Never stopped till 5PM, One complex I do is section 8 very little traffic. Why is it when it snows hard everybody needs to go out.


----------



## snowplower1

That was a disaster! I went from 5 pm to 3 pm the next day. One of my guys went in a ditch before making it to his first place. Snapped the bolts off the undercarriage ($9 repair) but it screwed me. Then this morning my 16 ram just died. No reason, all electronics just wacked out and then I couldn't start the truck. IS IT SPRING YET


----------



## FredG

You know what really stinks, Now I have to clean up my own home this morning, Not that it's a huge deal the vehicles are all wheel drive, Anybody know a good plow guy lol. My Neighbor done my walks as he knows I'm busy and I help him when I'm around. My Wife been on me already this morning about cleaning up. 

The end of my drive meets a fence and two gates and know where to push off. Usually I just go get the sidewalk machine and blow it in the backyard. I just don't have the heart after yesterday, Some may call it lazy lmao.


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> So.......who was that guy in Rochester making the 5/8 MVP3 cutting edges. Lol. I hope you guys managed to get through it unscathed and safe.


Are you asking about the shop in Bergen just north of the railroad tracks?


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> Are you asking about the shop in Bergen just north of the railroad tracks?


Hey I was actually just thinking about when you told me about him. I actually need to get in touch with him and see if he can make something for dxts. Would be nice to not pay 500


----------



## leolkfrm

clean up is done for now, salt is down, sun is out.....want more? 50 degrees again next weekend


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1 said:


> Hey I was actually just thinking about when you told me about him. I actually need to get in touch with him and see if he can make something for dxts. Would be nice to not pay 500


Gibson and north lake (rt 19) in bergen


----------



## snowplower1

So I heard that during that storm some companies employee flipped a loader. I wasn't told which company. But man I'd be interested in hearing that story!


----------



## leolkfrm

have not heard anything on it.......


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

No info on my end, what side of town?


----------



## snowplower1

Nah unfortunately. One of my guys made a salt run and somebody was trying him about it at the barn. No details to not undermine the company.


----------



## leolkfrm

caught hell today with snow blowing off roofs


----------



## leolkfrm

dropped the plow off, looks like salt for wed am, maybe thurs then a few more days of warmer temps :dancing: looking like salt again early on the 29th..


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I was going to take a blade off this morning and move a trailer and basically f off or go fishing. The mvp3 didn't want to do anything. Dragged her around the driveway and replaced the motor relay, like I would normally do in that situation, and still nothing. How am I doing? LOL


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> I was going to take a blade off this morning and move a trailer and basically f off or go fishing. The mvp3 didn't want to do anything. Dragged her around the driveway and replaced the motor relay, like I would normally do in that situation, and still nothing. How am I doing? LOL


Go figure! Can never catch a break.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

All dealers are packed and I'm at a loss without the mechanics guide currently. I may just work of the mvp plus one, or say f it and drop it off in the morning. I would rather not have that truck tied up for two days though as I need it for something else. Always something.


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> All dealers are packed and I'm at a loss without the mechanics guide currently. I may just work of the mvp plus one, or say f it and drop it off in the morning. I would rather not have that truck tied up for two days though as I need it for something else. Always something.


Try lakeside auto in Brockport. They are a dealer for western. I've had him do a couple things to my western. Here's usually not terribly busy and may get it done quick


----------



## leolkfrm

jack it up and chain it!....call unicorn in Pembrook in am

no snow on the t way cams, just need salt for the cold flash over (i hope)


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

It's changed up now, running it thruway in the morning. Ran voltage tests and tried to jump it. Pump motor is seized/dead. I'm over it.


----------



## icudoucme

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> All dealers are packed and I'm at a loss without the mechanics guide currently. I may just work of the mvp plus one, or say f it and drop it off in the morning. I would rather not have that truck tied up for two days though as I need it for something else. Always something.


Did you try Wambachs on culver next to 104? They're pretty good


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> It's changed up now, running it thruway in the morning. Ran voltage tests and tried to jump it. Pump motor is seized/dead. I'm over it.


thruway be good people too, have had truck work done there


----------



## leolkfrm

warm for a couple of days then looking like 2- 6 for mon starting at sunrise


----------



## snowplower1

What a nice weekend! I went fishing, it was beautiful. looking like it's only gonna be about an inch of snow for rochester now. I'm happy about that!


----------



## leolkfrm

well bad weather on the full moon makes for a nasty month


----------



## leolkfrm

so now they are saying 3-5, easy clean up? NOT....worst of it coming after 2 am till 10 am soooo it will be a pain doing commercial


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> so now they are saying 3-5, easy clean up? NOT....worst of it coming after 2 am till 10 am soooo it will be a pain doing commercial


Yeah it went from being an easy snow event to a pain in the neck.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Meh, one day closer to retirement. Snow totals guys? I'm between 4.5 and 6 I guess, depending on location.


----------



## leolkfrm

i was retired from snow..lol...5- 6 inches total fall


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Looks like ROC has 6.0 officially, so I guess I ranged from 5-8 inches.


----------



## snowplower1

Thought we were going to just have to salt for refreeze tonight. looks like now 1-3 for the morning and then 1-3 more during the day. Just wonderful. I really thought we were going to get a break until sunday.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

That was a quick burst this morning in Roc. Fun at rush hour!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I forgot to mention this craziness from Tuesday, thoughts?


----------



## leolkfrm

depends on if you are a decent tinsmith, if not $500 plus parts.....might look for a parts unit
might be one on auctions int....

by the way did you know your supposed to anchor them, best it happened in a lot


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

leolkfrm said:


> depends on if you are a decent tinsmith, if not $500 plus parts.....might look for a parts unit
> might be one on auctions int....
> 
> by the way did you know your supposed to anchor them, best it happened in a lot


Not my rig, an older and wiser buddy who has been in the game since the late 80's. I was quite surprised.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

He was all worked up over something and smashed a curb in reverse, pulled foward and it slipped out. The binders let loose. It was a fiasco to say the least. When we lifted it the side wall blew out....


----------



## leolkfrm

wow this storm is fizzling out in a hurry


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> wow this storm is fizzling out in a hurry


There's not a drop of snow falling, Schools are closed,


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

We are open for schools here in Gates. My kid is sick anyway, so that means no sleep last night....


----------



## leolkfrm

welp...8 oclock all hell broke loose and it became a very long day....
nap time and cleanup tom


----------



## snowplower1

how'd everyone make out? went pretty well for me here! I had some fun. It was crazy how the storm moved out all at once and went straight to sunny skies. Loved it! We got anywhere from 3-5 inches. Up north toward the lake got and additional 2-4 inches overnight.


----------



## snowplower1

Next couple days are going to be a mess
1-3 friday 1-3 friday night 1-3 saturday then another inch saturday night. Kevin williams says it starts about 9 or 10 am and just lightly snows all the way up to sunday. Probably just going to plow late friday, early saturday, maybe late saturday and again early sunday. cleanup monday then looks like we might finally get a break!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

That was a long weekend, the type that I dread. Looking forward to a few days r and r and to catch up on sleep.


----------



## leolkfrm

dropped the plow off the beater truck, time for maintenance on everything, maybe a slat event friday, then 3 days of 40 degree weather
Thumbs Up


----------



## leolkfrm

looking like maybe a salt event early to mid morning friday....and again early sunday, 
then a nice break and warmer weather for the week

Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> looking like maybe a salt event early to mid morning friday....and again early sunday,
> then a nice break and warmer weather for the week
> 
> Thumbs Up


Been kinda lite on snow over here, Been spreading pretty good tho. Getting the itch to get back in the dirt possibly next week, This sitting around and trying to find stuff to do is getting tough.


----------



## leolkfrm

hope it drys off tonight....otherwise salt event for black ice and frozen puddles


----------



## snowplower1

Glad we didn't end up with flash freeze! spot salted a couple places this morning. Looks like the storm moved a little north, might see a small accumulation...less than an inch. Lovin this warm weather, I hope winter never comes back


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Glad we didn't end up with flash freeze! spot salted a couple places this morning. Looks like the storm moved a little north, might see a small accumulation...less than an inch. Lovin this warm weather, I hope winter never comes back


Ditto,


----------



## leolkfrm

dusting overnight, cold enough to stop the sap from flowing, warm up all week


----------



## leolkfrm

so will march come in like a lion and out like a lamb?


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I hope it goes exactly that way! We have quite a bit of salt to spread and do not feel like looking at it all summer.


----------



## snowplower1

I'd like of it just stays warm. Start landscaping early a man can dream


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like some lite salt events on the horizon


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

That works. I know it not a popular opinion, but I would not mind a couple more snow events. Maybe even a large one. :terribletowel:


----------



## leolkfrm

wow this weather front is weird, like its hitting a wall diverting it south 

:clapping:Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplower1

looks like another clear week. maybe friday-saturday might get accumulation


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Looks like steelhead fishing, carpentry and splitting wood next week. Probably just fishing....


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Looks like steelhead fishing, carpentry and splitting wood next week. Probably just fishing....


Aha! Right there with you. Where do you like to go for steelhead? I go up to oak orchard river by waterport. Near the archers club


----------



## leolkfrm

yard cleanups monday after sundays winds


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

snowplower1 said:


> Aha! Right there with you. Where do you like to go for steelhead? I go up to oak orchard river by waterport. Near the archers club


I fish everywhere from the PA border to the black river. Usually the lower Genesee if conditions are right. These thaws and rain haven't helped that. I fish the Oak quite a bit.


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like an interesting storm for fri/sat....rain changing over to snow after sunrise, 5-8 predicted....hate it during open hours, but a friday shopping day and first of the month will compound the issues......best part...no matter where you put it it will be gone by tuesday


----------



## snowplower1

I blame you Ultra! Gonna be a fun one... I hope it's not too bad


----------



## snowplower1

Timing has changed a little. but amounts are up. 8-12 in brockport overnight. 5-8 in the rochester area. 1-3 more during the day.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

It all depends on those temperatures!


----------



## leolkfrm

seems they are predicting an earlier arrival of the snow, but temp still above 32


----------



## leolkfrm

well if it can be thought of as good...now they are showing it coming in earlier so things wont be open yet


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

585-281-1179 if anyone wants to yell or shoot the ****.....


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> 585-281-1179 if anyone wants to yell or shoot the ****.....


Had to clean limbs out of driveway when I went out to warm truck up. Heavy snow. Power been blinking on and off.


----------



## snowplower1

I'm screwed lol. This is an impossible snow to push. Already down a plow


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I’m stuck in gates and no one around. Yee haw.


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> I'm stuck in gates and no one around. Yee haw.


Wish I could help ya. I got stuck About 3 times. Can't believe customers even have the nerve to call in this weather


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Everyone was in chili and didn't feel like stopping the progress. My little brother yanks out my stake body GMC with his half ton Silverado before work. Embarrassing.


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Everyone was in chili and didn't feel like stopping the progress. My little brother yanks out my stake body GMC with his half ton Silverado before work. Embarrassing.


not as embarrassing as a Subaru salesman pulling my 3/4 gmc diesel back into the gmc lot with a awd Subaru car ....just found out the injection pump decided to retire

as far as the storm yup...like running on ice


----------



## FredG

I'm sure glad I was in one of the diesel, The guys in the gas where having a hard time making a full pass. I got stuck a couple times but got myself out. I'm lucky I did not hurt anything lol.


----------



## snowplower1

The storm was bad enough. Feel behind pretty bad in the beginning with a plow down. Then this happened to one of my guys on the last property cleaning up. Welds broke right off. 
Now it sits in one of my parking lots until I can figure out how the heck to get it back home and fix it


----------



## leolkfrm

know anyone around there with some type of loader? couple of chains and trailer it


----------



## oarwhat

I'd put the frame back on the truck. Use a chain or ratchet strap to 
hold the rear plow frame back in place. Raise the plow. Might have to use 2 chains/straps to keep it somewhat level.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

snowplower1 said:


> The storm was bad enough. Feel behind pretty bad in the beginning with a plow down. Then this happened to one of my guys on the last property cleaning up. Welds broke right off.
> Now it sits in one of my parking lots until I can figure out how the heck to get it back home and fix it
> 
> View attachment 178815


I agree with Oarwhat. Let us know what you figured out. I'm done for the day and would be happy to help. That site is only 10-12 minutes from my house.


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> I agree with Oarwhat. Let us know what you figured out. I'm done for the day and would be happy to help. That site is only 10-12 minutes from my house.


Worst comes to worse, 4 strong guys can put it in a pickup. I know I dropped one out of my pickup bed in the middle of no where Lol.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Call a Mobile welder and tack it up to get to the dealer?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

snowplower1 said:


> The storm was bad enough. Feel behind pretty bad in the beginning with a plow down. Then this happened to one of my guys on the last property cleaning up. Welds broke right off.
> Now it sits in one of my parking lots until I can figure out how the heck to get it back home and fix it
> 
> View attachment 178815


Ouch...how old is the plow?


----------



## snowplower1

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ouch...how old is the plow?


This is the end of its 4th season. Its been taken well care of but this year it did go through a wreck. Guy ended up in a ditch avg hit pretty bad. Luckily the bolts on the Mount snapped protecting the plow but I'm guessing that's where this started weakening the welds


----------



## snowplower1

I'm gonna see if triple a will do it through our membership. If not I'll have to come up with a plan b. Plan c is getting 5 guys to lift it. I'll call ya ultra if that happens lol. I appreciate it


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

snowplower1 said:


> I'm gonna see if triple a will do it through our membership. If not I'll have to come up with a plan b. Plan c is getting 5 guys to lift it. I'll call ya ultra if that happens lol. I appreciate it


Triple A does not like doing anything commercial. Trust me. Tell them you have a red cavalier stuck and tip the driver.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I had to fight with them to tow last summer because it had "dual rear wheels" and another time because it had a snowplow. 18 year member...


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Lines open man, my sons had a lacrosse game until 230, free after that.


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Lines open man, my sons had a lacrosse game until 230, free after that.


Thanks. We're gonna leave it for today I think and worry about it Monday. My buddy's friend has a towing company and works with triple a and he helps out when it's commercial


----------



## John_DeereGreen

snowplower1 said:


> This is the end of its 4th season. Its been taken well care of but this year it did go through a wreck. Guy ended up in a ditch avg hit pretty bad. Luckily the bolts on the Mount snapped protecting the plow but I'm guessing that's where this started weakening the welds


Yeah, that's no good. Do you guys not have a skid steer or anything to load it with?


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

@snowplower1 did you get that thing moved yet?


----------



## snowplower1

Working on welding it up now to get it back together so we can get it on the truck


----------



## leolkfrm

good idea, might need it for thursday!


----------



## snowplower1

Got it welded up and it's all set! Thanks for willing to help out. Got a few things to tweak and then gonna plate it and strengthen it. Should be good for Thursday. Can't wait for this winter to end


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

You don't want to push another 12inches of topsoil?


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> You don't want to push another 12inches of topsoil?


I think I would rather eat topsoil for a day instead of do that again


----------



## leolkfrm

oh oh beware of the ides of march...lowred:lowred:

just creeped into long range forecast


----------



## snowplower1

What's in the long range forecast? I don't see much for us


----------



## leolkfrm

2-6 for this thursday/friday...and agin for next wed/thurs....but it is the ides of march :laugh::laugh::waving:


----------



## leolkfrm

i am soooo ready for winter to be over and get out and do field work


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I'm ready for a vacation!


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I never feel comfortable traveling in the winter, fir obvious reasons. We always miss the cruises and trips our friends go on.


----------



## snowplower1

I'm sure glad its the coast getting hit again and not us. This winter just wont relent. 4-8 inches starting tomorrow morning to Thursday morning.
I think i'm pre-salting in the morning so the first inch or so burns off with the warmer temps and traffic with stores open. Then out Wednesday morning.
meanwhile i sit here designing landscapes...wishing it was as nice out as it looks on my screenlowred:


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Bring on the snow! I have a couple key one acre facilities that are per trip. They are billed bi-monthly so I don't mind the extra storms. It is what it is, long range shows a large disturbance at the end of the month. Hopefully it not a repeat of the 18 incher we got on March 31 back in 2014. I have 107.5" or so far.

I have had my colored pencils out doing landscapes as well! Contracts are out and most all are signed too.


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Bring on the snow! I have a couple key one acre facilities that are per trip. They are billed bi-monthly so I don't mind the extra storms. It is what it is, long range shows a large disturbance at the end of the month. Hopefully it not a repeat of the 18 incher we got on March 31 back in 2014. I have 107.5" or so far.
> 
> I have had my colored pencils out doing landscapes as well! Contracts are out and most all are signed too.


I'm only waiting on a few contracts left. Glad people are getting back to me early this year. I hate waiting until April to know who is renewing. 
Stop saying bring the snow is killing me 
I ditched the hand designs I found a program that's really nice for only $100. I'm loving it, you can do 3d walkthroughs and stuff. I think it's gonna help sell installs a lot more


----------



## leolkfrm

just enough snow to make a nice brine layer for tonight/wed/thurs storm...another load of salt showed up at 7 am...all is good


----------



## leolkfrm

maybe winter is finally winding down???...chance of some salt only black ice in am, but the storm for the middle and end of week is out of the picture


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> maybe winter is finally winding down???...chance of some salt only black ice in am, but the storm for the middle and end of week is out of the picture


You think it's definitely out of the picture? I'm hesitant to get my hopes up for it definitely missing us. 
I'm hoping it's over. Ready to start landscaping


----------



## leolkfrm

not gone but 10 day looks better than it did with warmer day temps

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ny/batavia/KNYBATAV11?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

We may be in the clear for this week!


----------



## leolkfrm

chance for some ice over the weekend, otherwise im hoping its upp hill from here


----------



## leolkfrm

wow still looking like we have turned the corner, rain and 40 plus temps by end of next week...
April showers will be starting


----------



## snowplower1

Kevin Williams says a fifth noreaster for east weekend. Whether we get it or not who knows but everyone is saying it's gonna be nice this next week and then go back to this by Easter


----------



## leolkfrm

showing high temps for good friday....


----------



## leolkfrm

black ice watch next couple of mornings, then nice good for a week, all rain,....except east rochester, chance of snow........always an exception..lol


----------



## leolkfrm

nice all week, chance of some ice next sat am, but its looking good Thumbs Up


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

It snowed a bit last night at my place around midnight. I barked at the moon! I'm currently wishing I stashed 20 yards of screened topsoil in the fall. People are trying to get 35/yard.....


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> It snowed a bit last night at my place around midnight. I barked at the moon! I'm currently wishing I stashed 20 yards of screened topsoil in the fall. People are trying to get 35/yard.....


I got a bunch of not screened down the yard. Got to find a screen er shortly.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

It's just that initial stockpile everyone wants to push before the screeners start. 35/yard is just crazy talk. I usually keep 10-15 yards overwinter at the usual 15/yard, but I used it at my house!


----------



## leolkfrm

well put the dirt on hold!....
rain and then snow and ice showing in the 10 day, hope they are wrong, is april coming in like a lion??? 2- 6 next week
lowblue:lowred:lowblue:

showing at least an ice event...want to take my counter weight out, maybe ill do it and buy landscape block for a project and use it for counter weight


----------



## leolkfrm

FredG said:


> I got a bunch of not screened down the yard. Got to find a screen er shortly.


use it and run a rock hound over it


----------



## leolkfrm

10 day is fading out


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I hope so, Im picking up a mini-x in the morning for a couple days for my house. Play time! (Actually retaining wall excavation and major grading so my son has a nice smooth lacrosse area)


----------



## leolkfrm

i give up, forecasts are all over the place...took the blade off, weight out, rotated tires and dropped the pressure


----------



## leolkfrm

dang are we going to have to salt easter morning??? hope not


----------



## snowplower1

I'm really really hoping not because Duke won't be open so idk how I'll get my salt. Debating on whether you load up today maybe


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

It's highly unlikely, in my opinion.


----------



## leolkfrm

high for easter here 33 degrees...wet overnight, hope it drys off


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1 said:


> I'm really really hoping not because Duke won't be open so idk how I'll get my salt. Debating on whether you load up today maybe


how much would you need ...couple of tons?


----------



## leolkfrm

dang cold out for easter sunday!....got a dusting of snow, looks like more farther south....off to brunch


----------



## leolkfrm

wow every one is out chasing issues with the storm, glad it is daylight


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

i see chainsaws in our future, and possibly plows and salt Friday.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

2-4 inches coming......lame.


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> 2-4 inches coming......lame.


if ti comes late enough, it should melt off...temps warming at daylight


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

leolkfrm said:


> if ti comes late enough, it should melt off...temps warming at daylight


Heading out in 5 minutes.


----------



## leolkfrm

.snow line was just west of river street in batavia to east of Leroy, dusting in Caledonia


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

We got about 1/2 inch in Chili, and 1.5 inches in Gates.


----------



## leolkfrm

the heck with snow...tom we start topdressing wheat!


----------



## leolkfrm

well upside to cold...we are able to get on some fields to topdress...off with another load


----------



## leolkfrm

2 inches of rain this weekend will slow everything down....snow on the 17th?


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

leolkfrm said:


> 2 inches of rain this weekend will slow everything down....snow on the 17th?


This weather is just silly. The boys buried a machine yesterday, and with the rain coming it's a "wash". Absolute whiteout between 1030-11 yesterday here in Gates. Incredible.


----------



## snowplower1

I refuse to put salters back on. I took everything off Monday and they're staying off!
First day of mulching for us today. Those two inches of rain could put us even farther behind than we already are


----------



## the Suburbanite

Grew up in Monroe County, so I enjoy checking in on this thread. Remember the 6" snow storm early May late 80's? (87/88/89?) Fun times


----------



## leolkfrm

well looks like they are confident on ice sat...1/4 to 1/2 inch...timing will be important and a pain..like last week... 
hopefully the salt that goes down sat will handle it till rain sun

what tree limbs didnt go down in the windstorm might come down with the ice


----------



## leolkfrm

the Suburbanite said:


> Grew up in Monroe County, so I enjoy checking in on this thread. Remember the 6" snow storm early May late 80's? (87/88/89?) Fun times


it was at night and we woke up to 10 inches of wet snow! i remember because i had finished planting oats at 10 pm and was going to roll them in the am, my brother was camping in a pop up


----------



## leolkfrm

sooooo....now a ice storm warning, around 1/2 inch of ice, then 2" of rain...starter went out on beater/plow truck yesterday so i guess between prepping generators ill replace the starter, 
big salty ready to go, hmmm wonder when to start throwing salt, presalt wont work because of the rain, looking like an ongoing event till noon sun


----------



## snowplower1

Well that sucked. Ice came real late in the morning. Luckily must stuff was closed for me. Brockport and anything west of Spencerport was pretty bad. Saw one guy plowing the ice. Everyone else just salted it. Lots look like crap. Nobody cares anymore to deal with it. Even the big guys just salted one and said screw it


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

All clear here now. Everything is closed. Hopefully this is it. I’m up to my elbow needing to dethatch, roll, aerate, cleanup, mulch, plant annuals and containers, and build things.....90 hour weeks. Coming up.


----------



## leolkfrm

high tues of 31, rain all day today to wash all the salt off, might need to dust lots and then done for the season....i hope

i see a lot of sunday works days coming too


----------



## leolkfrm

well the snow is back!,,,things turning white :terribletowel:


----------



## snowplower1

Looks like maybe have to service some sites tonight. Then Thursday they're looking at a possible salting and or plowing event. But then it looks like we're really going to take a turn and get into a consistent warm pattern. Let's hope tonight is the last of it.


----------



## leolkfrm

thurs should be ok, looks more like early fri am....check out the thruway web cams, batavia to leroy :hammerhead:
http://www.thruway.ny.gov/travelers/map/index.html?layer=cameras


----------



## snowplower1

Wow big difference! Hopefully it stays down there and doesn't venture up here


----------



## leolkfrm

its a couple of degrees warmer there so its melting


----------



## leolkfrm

1 more day of salt season....then maybe spring?


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> 1 more day of salt season....then maybe spring?


We can only hope. I think this might be it though. I'm really hoping we don't even need to salt here. I'm not putting the salters on unless I absolutely have to


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I hope tomorrow is it. I’m tired of fielding phone calls about turf care and mulch.....I just want to do it.


----------



## leolkfrm

:clapping:Thumbs Up:terribletowel: looks like spring arrives friday


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> :clapping:Thumbs Up:terribletowel: looks like spring arrives friday


We got sleet here but it is to warm, 35*


----------



## leolkfrm

wow the switch flipped and field work is going nuts, as you can see i have not been on, the 70 hour weeks are getting old real fast for an ofg


----------



## snowplower1

Yep, I'm ready for the 4 day weeks and 3 day weekends. Haven't done anything other than work since that first week of April


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> wow the switch flipped and field work is going nuts, as you can see i have not been on, the 70 hour weeks are getting old real fast for an ofg





snowplower1 said:


> Yep, I'm ready for the 4 day weeks and 3 day weekends. Haven't done anything other than work since that first week of April


I hear ya's, Wide open here to. Still glad to be back in the dirt tho. LOL


----------



## snowplower1

Oh yeah. I'm not missing 2am salt runs at all. Honestly after that winter I'm not sure I'll be excited come November...


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Oh yeah. I'm not missing 2am salt runs at all. Honestly after that winter I'm not sure I'll be excited come November...


LOL.


----------



## leolkfrm

but it was nap time after the 2 am salt runs...lol


----------



## leolkfrm

wow been a rough spring, 7 weeks of hell since the weather finally cleared up


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> wow been a rough spring, 7 weeks of hell since the weather finally cleared up


Ditto, Still glad to be in the dirt tho.


----------



## leolkfrm

any body on here that hauls 6 wheel loads of #2 crusher around empire blvd and 590? dont think the driveway would fair well with a 10 or tri axle load


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> any body on here that hauls 6 wheel loads of #2 crusher around empire blvd and 590? dont think the driveway would fair well with a 10 or tri axle load


 If nobody closer can help you out let me know, I'll take care of it for you as long as you don't need it ASAP. As you know everything is wide open now.


----------



## leolkfrm

thanks, no way right now...lol way too much going on


----------



## Cardinal L&L

Anyone interested or know of anyone interested in doing snow at 2 apartment complexes one in Geneseo and one in Lakeville?


----------



## leolkfrm

anyone have a resi route near empire and 590 looking to add?


----------



## leolkfrm

so will the snow and ice hold off till first week of nov


----------



## snowplower1

It's been a interesting October that's for sure. Seems like there's a good chance we get done snow in the next couple weeks. I'm ready to plow, but I haven't set up my salters yet. I'm getting excited though, I'm ready to plow some snow


----------



## FredG

Good for you got the attitude to want to push snow. I lost a big account I was doing for 14 years. I'm doing it this season than at 60, 61 in Feb, I'm throwing the towel in and leaving snow and ice.


----------



## snowplower1

FredG said:


> Good for you got the attitude to want to push snow. I lost a big account I was doing for 14 years. I'm doing it this season than at 60, 61 in Feb, I'm throwing the towel in and leaving snow and ice.


Darn that's to bad. I'm only excited this year because we have all the equipment we need and I got rid of 5 accounts that were nothing but problems. And I replaced them with three sites but matched the money and we added a few real nice properties. Plus I'm 24, I wanna be out there. It's still fun, I'm trying to keep it fun for myself as long as I can. I have a long road ahead


----------



## leolkfrm

guess its time i got my butt home and start getting ready!!, looks like some cold coming in, in mid ohio for the night, fuel in am and head the rest of the way home


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like the last hurrah for wny weather, thurs seeing under 32 at night and snow showing up for next week.....


----------



## leolkfrm

should have stayed in tn


----------



## leolkfrm

first real snow flurries, storm moving in earlier than predicted, now snow sat, and tues for midweek and the beater is still in the shop!


----------



## MACSNOW311

not ready for snow just yet.


----------



## snowplower1

Little bit of ice here yesterday. Threw a little salt in the walking areas. Looks like Tuesday and Wednesday is our first shot at plowable snow. I'm excited, I want to plow some snow


----------



## leolkfrm

wow yesterday turned into a mess!, like a skating rink in places, big patches of clear ice, worst of it seemed to be west of leroy


----------



## leolkfrm

so now after todays warm up the weather is looking more like ice events and lite snow burn off....worst part is the stores that open on thanksgiving(sucks) ...maybe fred has the right idea, time to retire from snow again!


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> so now after todays warm up the weather is looking more like ice events and lite snow burn off....worst part is the stores that open on thanksgiving(sucks) ...maybe fred has the right idea, time to retire from snow again!


Meh, if I didn't have to deal with the stupid clients I would of stayed a little longer. After 14 yrs of service I got to be harassed by a new snow wizard on the property? That's a sign to throw the towel in.

They called the Guy that was doing it before me he passed on it. Still not sure they found anybody, they want you insured to the hilt and come up with this new rule salt on demand only. I tried to explain to them I can not do that for all the reasons, he says I never heard of that.

$15.00 per hr :terribletowel:not telling me what I have to do to protect myself. I'm done. :laugh:


----------



## Kayakersteve

We got 8-10" of lake effect snow in Westfield to Mayville, NY region. Got 1st plow day in for the the season!


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like your going to get some more too


----------



## leolkfrm

not liking the forecast for tom


----------



## leolkfrm

so some salt spreading between mon and wed next week, then a break till following wed Thumbs Up:terribletowel:


----------



## leolkfrm

well we had a good taste of all conditions, from wet snow to near zero temps, ice, time to fix all the problems that arose, and hope for a problem free rest of season


----------



## snowplower1

So that was a fun first event. We did real well. Everything worked everyone showed up and we managed to get everything done by opening of sites. Lots of contractors were just not ready lol. I had to go do a couple sites that contractors bailed on. 
This coming week shows some interesting possibilities. Couple events possible


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like fred will see more than us, salting starting tues mid day, then maybe some pushing early wed


----------



## snowplower1

Yeah you might get even less than us. Lake o is supposed to fire up for us Tuesday night. 6-9 are the totals for closer to the lake which of course half my properties are in that zone


----------



## leolkfrm

well if you dont like the weather here, give it 4 hours, we are now in the 4-9 for tonight, with melt off, maybe 5?


----------



## snowplower1

we might get 3 inches. Possibly 5. But 7 isn't out of the question. Basically the forecast 
Fell asleep at 2a and up at 4 because this snow has me all worried cause nobody seems to know when it's gonna start sticking


----------



## leolkfrm

well it started sticking at 4 and with salt melted...good all day i hope


----------



## snowplower1

Interesting. We've barely seen any flakes yet


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I almost forgot about plowsite! Lol. Winter has arrived.


----------



## leolkfrm

looking like winter will return tonight with ice


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

leolkfrm said:


> looking like winter will return tonight with ice


It sure did. Ice skating rinks here this morning. Almost dropped a bag on my driveway.


----------



## leolkfrm

thursday will be another fun one, dec is always a tough one to clear lots in the middle of the day with all the impatient drivers


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Let it be known. I hate bursts of lake effect at 0400. Lol.


----------



## snowplower1

The absolute worst. Always screws everything up


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Man it was coming down in Brockport around 530 last night. I was at Spurr and it got me all Ancy. Back there at 430 to pick up the wife’s new grocery getter.


----------



## leolkfrm

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Man it was coming down in Brockport around 530 last night. I was at Spurr and it got me all Ancy. Back there at 430 to pick up the wife's new grocery getter.


you buy it from steve?


----------



## leolkfrm

white Christmas????, my guess is a dusting in time!


----------



## leolkfrm

so winter returns tonight, starting with a salt event


----------



## snowplower1

Ah I'm hoping not to have to do anything. I'm at a wedding tonight so I really am trying not to go out tonight


----------



## leolkfrm

snowplower1 said:


> Ah I'm hoping not to have to do anything. I'm at a wedding tonight so I really am trying not to go out tonight


should be ok till early morning, start drinking coffee by 1am...lol


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like all the snow is east of leroy,


----------



## leolkfrm

wow 4-5 inches dropped in 1 hour, white Christmas for some, nothing for others....salt events for the new year but looking like a roller coaster winter, no snow piles and soft grass


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> wow 4-5 inches dropped in 1 hour, white Christmas for some, nothing for others....salt events for the new year but looking like a roller coaster winter, no snow piles and soft grass


Icy here this morning. They said mid January things will get into a more winter pattern. February is supposed to be a brutal month. We'll see if there right


----------



## leolkfrm

so for 48 hours they have been talking lake effect of erie, currently flurries off ontario 34 degrees....might see 3-5 tonight, getting colder for a few days... hope my beater for the plow is done today(getting a new ecm because of random misfire issue)


----------



## leolkfrm

well the forecast has held for 48 hours for heavy snow next weekend


----------



## snowplower1

Could be interesting. I'm just happy the temps are well below 32 so we're not gonna get heavy wet snow. Looks like it could be a decent snow storm


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Could be interesting. I'm just happy the temps are well below 32 so we're not gonna get heavy wet snow. Looks like it could be a decent snow storm


Called off everything for tomorrow. Colder than a well diggers, nevermind. :laugh:


----------



## Fox80

With four gravel driveways worth of plowing to do I can say the cold is nice as I am so sick of backdragging every time we get snow/mud


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

What are you guys seeing for potential snow over the weekend?


----------



## snowplower1

It's all over the place really right now. But looks like probably 7-14 if things stay the same. I'm looking forward to it. I love weekend storms because half of my sites are banks so I don't really have much urgency to getting them done


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Copy that. Most of my spots are closed on weekends too.


----------



## leolkfrm

5am sat to 5pm sun....9 to 15 inches over the period...heaviest from noon sat till sun 5am


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Jinkies and yowza. The rest of the country is begging for snow, I say leave it! Lol


----------



## leolkfrm

was up your way last night, shopping at spurr!


----------



## leolkfrm

going to be a long 36 hrs starting sat afternoon, min 7 inches, more like 12 -15, but the wind will make it a bear, then the cold adds to it


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> going to be a long 36 hrs starting sat afternoon, min 7 inches, more like 12 -15, but the wind will make it a bear, then the cold adds to it


Oh yeah. Can't wait! Lots of variables still but I'm thinking this could be big one. I'm liking the timing. A Sunday storm is easy for us with half my sites closed. Monday is MLK so all banks are closed as well. Gives us a lot of wiggle room


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Oh yeah. Can't wait! Lots of variables still but I'm thinking this could be big one. I'm liking the timing. A Sunday storm is easy for us with half my sites closed. Monday is MLK so all banks are closed as well. Gives us a lot of wiggle room


 With a little luck you won't be under the gun. last I heard in my truck yesterday was 0 to 30 inches. :laugh:


----------



## leolkfrm

a solid 7 to 10 should happen, ill let you know on tues how much we are really getting


----------



## leolkfrm

so now national weather gave up on how much, just posting heavy snow...lol :hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Is NWS being vague on what they are saying because lack of staff/resources due to shut down? I use three resources to get a feel of what may be coming, NWS, The Weather Channel, and AccuWeather.


----------



## snowplower1

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Is NWS being vague on what they are saying because lack of staff/resources due to shut down? I use three resources to get a feel of what may be coming, NWS, The Weather Channel, and AccuWeather.


Yes they are messed up because of the shut down


----------



## Too Stroked

0-30 inches. I'm so glad they've narrowed it down just a bit. This is my fiancé's first winter here. I told her it might snow a bit.


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> so now national weather gave up on how much, just posting heavy snow...lol :hammerhead::hammerhead:


 Wow, what a huge surprise. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## leolkfrm




----------



## NYH1

Too Stroked said:


> 0-30 inches. I'm so glad they've narrowed it down just a bit. This is my fiancé's first winter here. I told her it might snow a bit.


Might as well throw her to the wolves right of the bat. No sense easing into it! :weightlifter:

NYH1.


----------



## leolkfrm

Too Stroked said:


> 0-30 inches. I'm so glad they've narrowed it down just a bit. This is my fiancé's first winter here. I told her it might snow a bit.


she may be looking for you to sit by the fire with her, sipping wine and whatever :dancing: :usflag:


----------



## Too Stroked

Yea, right after I get done with the driveways.


----------



## NYH1

Too Stroked said:


> Yea, right after I get done with the driveways.


Hey....you can't rush love! 

NYH1.


----------



## leolkfrm




----------



## leolkfrm

jimmy was the best during the blizzard of 77


----------



## Too Stroked

Happened to roll by the local Wegman's supermarket a few minutes ago. Looks like the rush on the "Blizzard 3B's" is in full swing. (Bread, Batteries & Beer)


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

High five fellas!


----------



## the Suburbanite

Hew'd you all fare? We got ~ 24" a couple hours east of you.


----------



## snowplower1

That was miserable. It just won't stop here! My brand new Western mvp3 broke.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

snowplower1 said:


> That was miserable. It just won't stop here! My brand new Western mvp3 broke.


How?


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

the Suburbanite said:


> Hew'd you all fare? We got ~ 24" a couple hours east of you.


15,17,18 somewhere around there. Lake effect to fire at some point.


----------



## snowplower1

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> How?


I'm not sure yet. My mechanic started pulling it apart to see if it was a quick fix but quickly realized it was no. It's leaking oil from inside the motor cover. But we didn't bother keep going because even once we figure it out nobody was open today to buy parts from. So I mine as well bring it to dealer under warranty


----------



## Fox80

At least it was cold, nice easy snow to plow, and for the wind to re-deposit it right back after you are done

First time I’ve had to stack snowbanks yet this year so that’s sayin something


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Fox80 said:


> At least it was cold, nice easy snow to plow, and for the wind to re-deposit it right back after you are done
> 
> First time I've had to stack snowbanks yet this year so that's sayin something


I'm going to have to haul snow out of one tonight I'm fairly certain. Lost 5 spots out of 25. The entry way is all tall earthen burns and it's like a tunnel.


----------



## Fox80

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> I'm going to have to haul snow out of one tonight I'm fairly certain. Lost 5 spots out of 25. The entry way is all tall earthen burns and it's like a tunnel.


Can you charge extra for the "tunnel effect"


----------



## Too Stroked

According to the local Pravda, it sounds like we got around 15". Lots of blowing & drifting though. All & all, just an inconvenience.


----------



## leolkfrm

well i promised to predict the amount today be i'm giving it an early guess...13 inches general snowfall, slightly more or less in squall areas....cold enough that a brass monkey will run inside...warming tuesday mid day to help the clean up efforts


----------



## snowplower1

Anyone have a 10 or 12 foot Pusher for sale in the area? I have a buddy looking for one for his back hoe


----------



## FredG

snowplower1 said:


> Anyone have a 10 or 12 foot Pusher for sale in the area? I have a buddy looking for one for his back hoe


 Darn, to late just sold 2 12' protech.


----------



## FredG

Everybody cleaned up and done. Not plowing anymore but did get a little loader action with the Guys without one.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Had a quick burst of 1 inch this morning from rain to snow. Temp are dropping, and refreeze on the way. Day 6...lol


----------



## leolkfrm

looks like another wild week, burst of snow, bitter cold, then storm warning for 1-2 ft of snow(thinking corfu and west), followed by 40 degrees and rain


----------



## leolkfrm

got spoiled with the 60 degrees, now 36 hrs of ice, warming, high winds, then a quick freeze to 15 degrees


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> got spoiled with the 60 degrees, now 36 hrs of ice, warming, high winds, then a quick freeze to 15 degrees


 Little early for me to be squawking, been a boring expensive winter on repairs on the summer stuff. If I was plowing I would not be so bored. I'm ready for the dirt. :laugh:


----------



## leolkfrm

well stock the salt bins, looking like another roller coaster week, fun starts mon night late, all day tues, rain again by end of week


----------



## Too Stroked

About the same predicted here. Should I put both arms up in the air and scream - like on a real roller coaster?


----------



## leolkfrm

Too Stroked said:


> About the same predicted here. Should I put both arms up in the air and scream - like on a real roller coaster?


about halfway through the day the patrons will have you doing it


----------



## Too Stroked

And I should puke when I'm done, right?


----------



## leolkfrm

Too Stroked said:


> And I should puke when I'm done, right?


not sure about that, but drinking helps


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> not sure about that, but drinking helps


 After he drinks then he can . :laugh:


----------



## leolkfrm

wind and rain today ....salt tom am


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Is it over?


----------



## FredG

UltraLwn&Lndscp said:


> Is it over?


 To early to call, No? I'm hoping I been back in the dirt for almost a month. Can't keep the mud off my truck in and out. :laugh:


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I spoke to soon. Just had my lots salted and did walkways.


----------



## leolkfrm

nope...last chance to use up leftover salt, then i hope its over, going in tom to start prepping truck and trailer for top dressing wheat


----------



## Cardinal L&L

looking for a company(s) interested in teaming up on project. We have a list a plow trucks sites that spread from Rochester to Dansville, Canandaigua, Mt. Morris Geneseo, Nunda, Perry, Springwater, Warsaw, Pavillion. Please contract dan @ 585-352-9544!!


----------



## leolkfrm

you looking for on a specific site, or just help in general. thats a large area


----------



## SnowHill11

Also curious, we're a little farther south in Hornell, Wellsville, Alfred area....


----------



## leolkfrm

SnowHill11 said:


> Also curious, we're a little farther south in Hornell, Wellsville, Alfred area....


maybe they have it figured, their shop is north of rochester, sounds like a bid for a utility co


----------



## truckitup

Have not been on this site in years, hoping for little snow and many salt runs this year. lol...


----------



## leolkfrm

https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/d/rochester-bulk-rock-salt/7000754276.html


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> https://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/d/rochester-bulk-rock-salt/7000754276.html


 He should be busy.


----------



## leolkfrm

looking like salt season my start nov 8th


----------



## FredG

Was on youtube checking out motor homes and come across this. Leo I know you remember. First year out of high school. Got up there to help out with JG Turner, it was like 2/5 or 2/6 when we arrived or a few days after.

Then there was 1985 wasn't out of the Military to long, just joined the union. Still had a shovel but got a little loader time. Then there was 2000 storm, the next one was 2001 if I remember correctly.

Then we got another storm in 2006 then 2014 that was the year the low boys got stuck on the Thruway and had to road them in to Buffalo. Anyways it's snowing here now and I seen a care come through town with at least 5 to 6 inches on it.


----------



## leolkfrm

yes i do, was working 2nd shift in tonawanda for 77, drove to downtown buffalo that night to pickup my mom...stayed home for 85, tried to get in but couldn't see the road, spent 3 days on the clock working for the thanksgiving storm...ran gas from batavia to tonawanda to keep generator running at my parents for 13 days


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

it Snowed!


----------



## leolkfrm

waaay to early for winter, record cold before thanksgiving .............people stop putting up Christmas stuff, mother nature thinks you want snow


----------



## icudoucme

leolkfrm said:


> waaay to early for winter, record cold before thanksgiving .............people stop putting up Christmas stuff, mother nature thinks you want snow


It looks warmer this week. One thing was for sure it weeded out alot of joke "contractors" I was getting calls from old customers asking if it was to late to sign up. Some lots still haven't been plowed properly. I liked it. I hope we have snow before Thanksgiving again that sticks for a few days. I love early season sledding


----------



## leolkfrm

well the early taste of winter is over, time to finish getting ready for it and fix what didnt run right!


----------



## leolkfrm

yuk, another mid day storm for sunday,,,no body is sure of the when and where impact


----------



## icudoucme

So far just some sleet in Rochester. Not to bad so far.


----------



## leolkfrm

icudoucme said:


> So far just some sleet in Rochester. Not to bad so far.


ill bet that has changed by now....lol


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> ill bet that has changed by now....lol


 7 to 8'' here.


----------



## icudoucme

FredG said:


> 7 to 8'' here.


North end of Rochester had about 1.5" of sleet/ice. Then maybe 4-5 inches of heavy snow from 10pm-5am.


----------



## FredG

icudoucme said:


> North end of Rochester had about 1.5" of sleet/ice. Then maybe 4-5 inches of heavy snow from 10pm-5am.


 After my truck warmed up that sleet was coming off in big sheets.


----------



## leolkfrm

a week of decent weather coming up .... time to get back in the barn and work on projects


----------



## leolkfrm




----------



## icudoucme

Looks like two inches of blowing snow today.


----------



## leolkfrm

salt event


----------



## Too Stroked

Does anybody remember what snow actually looks like?


----------



## FredG

leolkfrm said:


> salt event


 Yup.


----------



## FredG

Too Stroked said:


> Does anybody remember what snow actually looks like?


 Can't remember what any plow able snow looks like. Warm temps and rain headed our way.


----------



## Too Stroked

I was out using the leaf blower to clean up the yard today. Words fail me.


----------



## leolkfrm

change is in the air...get the salt ready!


----------



## Too Stroked

Pssst. I hear there may be snow in the forecast for this weekend. Maybe even a bunch of it. Keep it under your hat though.


----------



## leolkfrm

its a mess in the forecast !! snow 9-5, then rain, then back to snow overnight thru mon am


----------



## Too Stroked

There's some sort of white substance falling from the sky here. About 4" on the ground so far. I may have to venture out and see what it is.


----------



## leolkfrm

time to revive the thread......early predictions are for 100 to 110 inches of snow this year


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> time to revive the thread......early predictions are for 100 to 110 inches of snow this year


That's what I've been hearing. Looks like an average snowfall year. Average to above average temps. 
Here's my thinking. I bet we get our snow in 10-20 inches at a time with long dry spells in between andjust a few quick pushes.
I'm just hoping above average temps mean less salting. Last two years were insane with salting


----------



## Too Stroked

100 inches would be right on the average for us. Hopefully it doesn't come down wet and heavy in huge, infrequent dumps. Tough on people and equipment.


----------



## leolkfrm

weather calling for a chance of frozen water puddles next sat am


----------



## seville009

had snow in the air Saturday night in CNY; about 1,000’ elevation


----------



## leolkfrm

temps dropping, time to play with salt this weekend??


----------



## snowplower1

leolkfrm said:


> temps dropping, time to play with salt this weekend??


I don't think anything will happen. I bet we just see flakes Flying. I'm hoping we get a lot of flakes but it doesn't stick. I'm working on my equipment now and installing a new salter just to be safe


----------



## leolkfrm

ground temp is 42 degrees, light sleet, next weekend pushing 60 degrees, dont want salt, keep riding season open


----------



## leolkfrm

so are we being setup for another thanksgiving major snowstorm?......lol


----------



## Cardinal L&L

$3 a bag. 49 bags a pallet. Have around 32 pallets. Please contact Dan at 585-352-9544. Salt was stored inside.


----------



## leolkfrm

rock salt?


----------



## Cardinal L&L

Yup


----------



## leolkfrm

so i hear you got a call on the salt this morning...lol


----------



## Cardinal L&L

Not that i am aware of! Still available


----------



## leolkfrm

wow been an easy winter so far, they are talking green christmas,,,,might be a year of light snow and deep frost??


----------



## truckitup

This winter so far is awesome, could use some salt runs though.
Webster NY


----------



## Chas0218

leolkfrm said:


> wow been an easy winter so far, they are talking green christmas,,,,might be a year of light snow and deep frost??


Had to open your mouth didn't you? Lol We got 18-20 here in the southern tier. Owego bighamton area managed 3-4 feet.


----------



## leolkfrm

lol, barely got 3 inches here, couple of salt runs, but a whit christmas is now possible, looks like flurries all christmas day and an early start for the day after


----------



## Chas0218

leolkfrm said:


> lol, barely got 3 inches here, couple of salt runs, but a whit christmas is now possible, looks like flurries all christmas day and an early start for the day after


Yeah I was reading that we could have a lot of ice now. I hate ice, I wouldn't mind pushing snow but ice just sucks.


----------



## leolkfrm

well after 2 long days, snow is cleared, sun is out, lots melted and drying! time to close 2020 and start a better year


----------



## leolkfrm

officially 16 inches, but it took 12 hrs to fall


----------



## leolkfrm

so I keep looking at the calendar and its April 20th, look at the weather and 3-6 inches of wet snow predicted for tonight...flurries is one thing but it looks like another record for the books!!


----------



## leolkfrm

Ill revive an old thread!!!!! lol

well winter has arrived, looks to be a salty start


----------



## Plowman22

leolkfrm said:


> Ill revive an old thread!!!!! lol
> 
> well winter has arrived, looks to be a salty start


Looks like we will need more than salt this weekend! Let’s see if this forecast holds up


----------



## leolkfrm

really depends where you are and how the bands hit!


----------

